# Επιπρόσθετα > Γενική Συζήτηση >  >  ΥΠΕΡΥΘΡΗ ΘΕΡΜΑΝΣΗ

## vivident

Εχει κανεις ακουσει για αυτον τον τροπο θερμανσεις?
Το μονο που βρηκα ειναι αυτο το site που τα λεει αρκετα αναλυτικα και
λεει επισεις οτι το εγκρινει και το ΑΠΘ μετα απο 2 χρονια μελετης.
Αλλα επειδει ειμαι και λιγο δυσπιστος με ολα αυτα που ακουγονται (μαγνητες στην βενζινα, υδρογονο στον κινητηρα και αλλα πολλα κουφα)
ειπα μηπως γνωριζει κανεις τιποτα. παιζει να δουλεβει η παπατζα ειναι και αυτο?

----------


## -nikos-

παντος αποτι φενεται απο τα σπιτια που το εχουν κανει εφαρμογη δεν 
τους νιαζει ποσο ρευμα θα καψουν.
αυτα ειναι νωμιζω οι γνωστες σε ολους μας σομπες με λαμπες αλογωνου μονο που
αυτος ο τυπος κοτσαρει και εργα τεχνης στην πλατη τους.

----------


## vivident

Οι λαμπες αλογωνου θερμαινουν πρωτα τον αερα και μετα κατεπεκταση εμας.
Αυτοι λενε με τις υπερυθρες οτι δεν ζεστενει τον αερα αλλα απευθειας να αντικειμενα.
Ενα παραδειγμα που ειχε ηταν οτι δουλεβει σαν τον ηλιο.
Τον χειμωνα οταν εχει δυνατο ηλιο ζεστενεσε απο την ακτινοβολια του ενω στην σκια εχει ακομα κρυο.
Ή "Προς τούτο, λοιπόν, ο αέρας (ατμόσφαιρα), που περιβάλλει τους πλάνητες, είναι διαθερμικός. Δηλαδή, διαπερνάται από την υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία, χωρίς να δεσμεύει καθόλου, θερμική ενέργεια. Χωρίς απώλειες, λοιπόν θερμαίνονται απευθείας τα στερεά και τα υγρά των πλανητών ενώ σε δεύτερο χρόνο, θερμαίνεται και ο περιβάλλον αέρας, αφού έρθει σε επαφή με τούτα."
Και το ΑΠΘ που το πας?
Νικο πληρωνεις ρευμα γλυτωνεις πετρελαιο.
Κερδος?

----------


## GeorgeVita

... και δεν θα δουλεύουν τα τηλεχειριστήρια, θα αναρωτιέσαι μήπως είναι "φως" μεγάλης έντασης το οποίο ενοχλεί στα μάτια κλπ.
Σημειώστε ότι είμαστε σε εποχή με οικονομικά προβλήματα και κυκλοφορούν "λύσεις που χαρίζουν χρήματα και δόξα"!

To ΑΠΘ είναι το πλησιέστερο χΠψ στην έδρα του πωλητή!
G

----------


## -nikos-

Οι υπερυθρες ακτινες ειναι ο λογος που εχουμε μελανινη στο δερμα μας
αυτα τα σωματα υπερυθρων εχουν λαμπες αλογονου στραμενες στο πισω μερος [τοιχος] και
θερμενωντας προκαλουν κυκλικη κινηση του αερα απο το πατωμα προς το νταβανι και στην 
πλατη τους εχουν τα εργα τεχνης της αρεσκιας μας .Αν οι λαμπες ηταν στραμενες προς το
δωματιο δεν θα ξεραμε που να κρυφτουμε,,,ασε που θα ημασταν* μαυρισμενοι* ολο τον χρονο.
με σωματα της ταξης των 1400 βατ λογαριασε τι ρευμα θα καις.

----------


## leosedf

Άντε πάλι με τις πιστοποιήσεις.

----------

-nikos- (21-06-11)

----------


## vivident

Ενταξει επειδη ο κωνσταντινος θα αρχισει να δερνει σε λιγο  :Biggrin:  δεν κανω αλλες ερωτησεις.
Για αλλη μια φορα πουλαν φυκια για μεταξωτες κορδελες.
Η ΝΕΑ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ του παρελθοντος.  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Εμένα μου θυμίζει τις λάμπες που χρησιμοποιούν στα σαντουιτσάδικα (Ελληνική λέξη) για να κρατάν ζεστές τις πατάτες.
Την ίδια λάμπα είχε και ο αδερφός του παππού μου για τα ρευματικά του στην πλάτη το 1980.
Απλά την κάναν τετράγωνη με σχεδιάκια για να κοστίζει περισσότερο.

----------


## vivident

Για δες τα τωρα Νικο.
Θερμανση, κρατας ζεστο το φαι το μεσημερι και με λιγη υπομονη το ξαναζεστενεις το βραδακι αν εχει μεινει και Solarium μαζι.
Ειμαι πολλα τα 1400 βαττ? Για σκεψου ποσα γλυτωνεις..  :Lol:   :Tongue2:

----------


## georgz

> Οι υπερυθρες ακτινες ειναι ο λογος που εχουμε μελανινη στο δερμα μας
> αυτα τα σωματα υπερυθρων εχουν λαμπες αλογονου στραμενες στο πισω μερος [τοιχος] και
> θερμενωντας προκαλουν κυκλικη κινηση του αερα απο το πατωμα προς το νταβανι και στην 
> πλατη τους εχουν τα εργα τεχνης της αρεσκιας μας .Αν οι λαμπες ηταν στραμενες προς το
> δωματιο δεν θα ξεραμε που να κρυφτουμε,,,ασε που θα ημασταν* μαυρισμενοι* ολο τον χρονο.
> με σωματα της ταξης των 1400 βατ λογαριασε τι ρευμα θα καις.







> *Υπεριώδης ακτινοβολία (Ultraviolet radiation)*
> Έχει συχνότητα λίγο παραπάνω από αυτή του ορατού φωτός. Ωστόσο η έντασή τους είναι τέτοια που μπορεί να καταστρέψει ιστούς και κύτταρα. Ο ήλιος είναι μια πηγή ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας και μικρές δόσεις αυτής της ακτινοβολίας βοηθούν στην παραγωγή της βιταμίνης D και προκαλούν το μαύρισμα του ανθρώπινου δέρματος. Φυσικά, μεγαλύτερες δόσεις προκαλούν σοβαρά εγκαύματα. Η ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως στον επιστημονικό χώρο σε διάφορα πειράματα, καθώς και από τους αστρονόμους για την παρατήρηση του ηλιακού συστήματος, του γαλαξία μας και άλλων περιοχών του σύμπαντος. Το μήκος κύματος της υπεριώδους ακτινοβολίας εκτείνεται από 50 μέχρι 350 και 400 νανόμετρα.








> *Yπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία (infrared radiation)*Eκτείνεται σε ένα μήκος κύματος από εκεί που σταματάει η ορατή ακτινοβολία, δηλαδή περίπου τα 700 νανόμετρα μέχρι περίπου το ένα χιλιοστό. Αυτού του τύπου η ακτινοβολία έχει να κάνει με θερμότητα. Για παράδειγμα, το ανθρώπινο σώμα εκπέμπει θερμότητα όχι στο ορατό φως, αλλά σε περιοχές της υπέρυθρης ακτινοβολίας. Όλα τα σώματα λίγο έως πολύ εκπέμπουν θερμότητα σε αυτά τα μήκη κύματος ανάλογα με τη θερμοκρασία τους. Οι πιο κοινές χρήσεις της υπέρυθρης ακτινοβολίας έχουν να κάνουν με τη νυχτερινή όραση, ανιχνευτές σε δορυφόρους και αεροπλάνα, καθώς και την αστρονομία.



Και αν καίει 1400 αλλά αποδίδει όπως ένα των 2000 τότε γιατί να μην συμφέρει?

----------


## -nikos-

> Και αν καίει 1400 αλλά αποδίδει όπως ένα των 2000 τότε γιατί να μην συμφέρει?



φανταζομαι οτι γνωριζεις οτι οι λιχνιες αν ειναι εκτεθημενες [και δεν ειναι σε σασι]προκαλουν
ενα ειδος ιονισμου στο δωματιο που βρεισκονται εστω και ελαχιστο συν το οτι η ακτινοβολια που 
δεν ειναι ορατη διαπερνα το ανθρωπινο σωμα.
εγω προσωπικα δεν θα εβαζα ποτε στο σπιτι μου εναν μονιμο εκπομπο ακτινοβολιας οποιουδυποτε τυπου.
και μιας και αναφερωμαστε στην οικονομια στην θερμανση,,,,,,το πλεων οικονομικο ειναι 
ρουχισμος βοριου πολου,,,
δεν χρειαζεται συνδρομη-τελη συνδεσης-συντηρηση-εγκατασταση-και ειναι και αφορολογιτο.
αν ειναι να ζεσταθουμε με αλλο τροπο ας ειναι τουλαχιστον υγειηνος απο ολες τις αποψεις ακομα και 
απο την καχυποψια στο μιαλο μας.
αυτη ειναι φυσικα η προσωπικη μου γνωμη[λιγο υποχωνδρια αλλα ειναι δικη μου]

----------


## kambog

Καλησπερα παιδια εχω τετοια σωματα στο σπιτι μου, και δεν εχουν καμια σχεση ουτε με λαμπες ουτε με αυτα που λετε.
Το μονο που εχουν ειναι μια πλακα ανθρακα(η κατι τετοιο) που θερμαίνεται με αντιστασεις οπως αυτες που εχει το πισω παρμπριζ του αυτοκινητου. και για οικονομια δεν το συζηταω.

----------


## -nikos-

> Καλησπερα παιδια εχω τετοια σωματα στο σπιτι μου, και δεν εχουν καμια σχεση ουτε με λαμπες ουτε με αυτα που λετε.
> Το μονο που εχουν ειναι μια πλακα ανθρακα(η κατι τετοιο) που θερμαίνεται με αντιστασεις οπως αυτες που εχει το πισω παρμπριζ του αυτοκινητου. και για οικονομια δεν το συζηταω.



και οι υπερυθρες ακτινες η υπερυθρη θερμανση που κολανε ??

----------


## kambog

> και οι υπερυθρες ακτινες η υπερυθρη θερμανση που κολανε ??




Τι που κολλανε !!!!
Τα πανελ υπερυθρης θερμανσης ετσι δουλευουν. 
Και οχι με λαμπες.

----------


## -nikos-

> Τι που κολλανε !!!!
> Τα πανελ υπερυθρης θερμανσης ετσι δουλευουν. 
> Και οχι με λαμπες.



και οι υπερυθρες απο που βγενουν ?????
 :Confused1: τοσο γκαου ειμαι και δεν καταλαβενω.
αν δεν εχουμε λαμπες και εχουμε αντιστασεις τοτε ειναι ενα κοινο ηλεκτρικο σωμα 
για εξηγισε μας την λιτουργια των σωματων και αμα ειναι να αγωρασουμε και εμεις.

----------


## p.gabr

ΠAIΔEΣ ΣYNAIXIΣTE TO ΛIΓO. TO ΘEMA EINAI ENΔIAΦEPON KAI OI OMIΛOYNTEΣ YΠEPOXOI

----------


## -nikos-

> ΠAIΔEΣ ΣYNAIXIΣTE TO ΛIΓO. TO ΘEMA EINAI ENΔIAΦEPON KAI OI OMIΛOYNTEΣ YΠEPOXOI



υπερυθρες οπως λεμε υπερυθρες που εχουν τα τηλεκοντρολ η τα κινητα ?

----------


## kambog

Η λειτουργια τους ειναι απλη,με το ρευμα θερμαίνεται η πλακα του ανθρακα  που εκπεμπει ακτινοβολια οπως ο ηλιος (οχι υπεριωδεις ακτινες).
Η διαφορα ειναι οτι οταν ζεσταθει η πλακα ανθρακα σταματαει να τραβαει ρευμα αρα δεν δουλευουν συνεχόμενα.
Επιτα επειδη ζεσταίνονται οι τοιχοι μετα απο λιγες  χρησεις θερμαίνεται πιο γρηγορα το σπιτι αρα περισσοτερη οικονομια.
Το μεγαλυτερο πλεονεκτημα ομος που εχουν ειναι οτι και ανιχτα παραθιρα να εχουμε στο σπιτι εμεις θα ζεστενομαστε.

----------


## -nikos-

*Yπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία (infrared radiation)*Eκτείνεται σε ένα μήκος κύματος από εκεί που σταματάει η ορατή ακτινοβολία, δηλαδή περίπου τα 700 νανόμετρα μέχρι περίπου το ένα χιλιοστό. Αυτού του τύπου η ακτινοβολία έχει να κάνει με θερμότητα. Για παράδειγμα, το ανθρώπινο σώμα εκπέμπει θερμότητα όχι στο ορατό φως, αλλά σε περιοχές της υπέρυθρης ακτινοβολίας. Όλα τα σώματα λίγο έως πολύ εκπέμπουν θερμότητα σε αυτά τα μήκη κύματος ανάλογα με τη θερμοκρασία τους. Οι πιο κοινές χρήσεις της υπέρυθρης ακτινοβολίας έχουν να κάνουν με τη νυχτερινή όραση, ανιχνευτές σε δορυφόρους και αεροπλάνα, καθώς και την αστρονομία.
-
συμφωνα με το παραπανω κειμενο υπερυθρες εκπεμπουν ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΘΕΡΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΑ
και τα συγκεκριμενα ειναι ΑΠΛΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΑ με ηλεκτρικες αντιστασεις .
τι εφευρεση υπερυθρης θερμανσης και πρασινα αλογα .

----------


## p.gabr

μολις πληροφορηθηκα κατι συνταρακτικο
σπιτικος ατομικος αντιδραστηρας ψυχρης συντηξης
ειναι ετοιμο προς κυκλοφορια και θα λειτουργει με νικελιο και υδρογονο ?
ενταλως ασφολης χωρις αποβλητα και με κοστος 4-5 χιλιαρικα
σου προσφερει θερμανση και ηλεκτρικο ρευμα περισιο για διανομη
αληθευουν αυτα γνωριζει καποιος κατι η με δουλεψαν
παραθετω και λινκ http://olympia.gr/2011/03/26/1-118/

----------


## kambog

*Λιγα λογια για την υπέρυθρη θέρμανση*

Η  υπέρυθρη θέρμανση, είναι ο τρόπος, που επέλεξε η φύση, να θερμαίνει το  οικοσύστημα μας. Η φύση ποτέ δεν θα έκανε το λάθος, να θερμαίνει με  ενεργοβόρο τρόπο. Να έχει απώλεια, δηλαδή ενέργειας, σε σημεία του  σύμπαντος, πέραν από τους πλανήτες, που στοχεύει να θερμάνει.

Φρόντισε,  λοιπόν, να χρησιμοποιήσει ως θερμαντικό "πομπό θέρμανσης", τον ήλιο,  που με τον τρόπο της ωφέλιμης υπέρυθρης ακτινοβολίας, να στέλνει  στοχευόμενα την θερμική ενέργεια στους πλανήτες και να τους θερμαίνει  απευθείας, χωρίς την χρήση κάποιου ενδιάμεσου φορέα.

Προς τούτο,  λοιπόν, ο αέρας (ατμόσφαιρα), που περιβάλλει τους πλάνητες, είναι  διαθερμικός. Δηλαδή, διαπερνάται από την υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία, χωρίς να  δεσμεύει καθόλου, θερμική ενέργεια. Χωρίς απώλειες, λοιπόν θερμαίνονται  απευθείας τα στερεά και τα υγρά των πλανητών ενώ σε δεύτερο χρόνο,  θερμαίνεται και ο περιβάλλον αέρας, αφού έρθει σε επαφή με τούτα.

Απόδειξη,  πως τις θερμές ημέρες του καλοκαιριού, π.χ 35 βαθμούς κελσίου, ο αέρας  στα ανωτέρα στρώματα της ατμόσφαιρας, είναι πολύ κρύος και όσο  ανεβαίνουμε, είναι πολύ κάτω του μηδενός.

Αρα, λοιπόν, η υψηλή  θερμοκρασία των καλοκαιρινών μηνών (όπως καταγράφει ένα θερμόμετρο),  οφείλεται, στην επαφή του αέρα με τα ήδη θερμά σώματα.

Αυτό ακριβώς ως άνω, γίνεται και με το σύστημα υπέρυθρης ακτινοβολίας.

Όμως,  με τα υπόλοιπα, συμβατικά - γνωστά, συστήματα θέρμανσης γίνεται ακριβώς  το αντίθετο. Ο αέρας θερμαίνεται πρώτος, αφού έρθει σε επαφή με  συμβατικά θερμαντικά σώματα και είναι πάντα πολύ πιο θερμός από τα  δομικά στοιχεία. Αποτέλεσμα, πέραν της ανθυγιεινότητας, είναι οι  τρομερές απώλειες, έστω και με ελάχιστους αερισμούς, καθώς και η άνοδος  του θερμού αέρα στα ψηλά στρώματα (ταβάνι), εκεί που δεν κατοικούμε.

Έχουμε,  λοιπόν έναν ενεργειακά, "τρύπιο κουμπαρά", με συνεχείς απώλειες στο  εξωτερικό περιβάλλον και στα υψηλά στρώματα του χώρου που κατοικούμε.

Αντιθέτως,  με τον τρόπο της υπέρυθρης θέρμανσης, θερμαίνουμε επιτέλους τα  τοιχώματα, που συσσωρεύουν την θερμότητα και την εκπέμπουν πάλι στον  χώρο. Θερμαίνεται, όμως και ο αέρας ομοιόμορφα, δια της επαφής, με τα  ήδη θερμά τοιχώματα και αντικείμενα.

Οι αερισμοί, λοιπόν, μπορούν πλέον να γίνονται άφοβα, με ελαχιστότατες, απώλειες ενέργειας.

Βεβαίως,  εδώ πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει και η ποιότητα, του "θερμοσυσσωρευτή", που  εδώ, είναι ο χώρος μας. Δηλαδή τα υλικά, που είναι δομημένος.

Κτίρια  με μεγάλο πάχος τοίχων, εξασφαλίζουν, μεγάλη θερμοχωρητικότητα και πολύ  υψηλή αποτελέσματα, χαμηλής κατανάλωσης. Επίσης τοίχοι, με εξωτερική  θωράκιση μόνωσης, δεν αφήνουν την ενέργεια, να διαφύγει καθόλου και με  τον συνδυασμό των δυο παραγόντων, μπορούμε, να φτάσουμε σε απίστευτα  αποτελέσματα. Δεν είναι, όμως μόνο οι παραπάνω λόγοι, παράγοντες  οικονομίας.

Είναι και ο τρόπος διάδοσης της υπέρυθρης θερμότητας,  που σαν ακτινοβολία, διέπεται από τους νόμους της μικροκυματικής και  περιγράφεται, από τα διαγράμματα Stefan-Boltzman. Εκεί αποδεικνύεται,  ότι η ένταση της ακτινοβολίας, εξαρτάται,από την θερμοκρασία της  επιφάνειας, που την εκπέμπει καθώς και από το εμβαδόν της επιφάνειας  της. Από εκεί συνάγεται, ότι με την μισή περίπου εγκατεστημένη ισχύ, από  άλλα συμβατικά συστήματα, μπορούμε, να επιτύχουμε το ίδιο θερμικό  φορτίο.

Ένας ακόμη πολύ σοβαρός παράγοντας,οικονομίας υπέρ της  υπέρυθρης θέρμανσης, είναι, η δυνατότητα της, να θερμάνει και απευθείας,  ανθρώπους και έμβιους οργανισμούς.

Τι σημαίνει όμως αυτό;

Αν  η επιλογή της θέσεως των θερμαντικών σωμάτων είναι "έξυπνη", σε θέσεις  δηλαδή αρκετά κοντά στις συνήθεις θέσεις των χρηστών, μπορούμε, να  επιτύχουμε υψηλή θερμική άνεση, με πολύ χαμηλή θερμοκρασία αέρα.

Μην  ξεχνάμε, ότι η θερμότητα, που αισθανόμαστε, είναι ο μέσος όρος της  υπέρυθρης ακτινοβολίας, που λαμβάνουμε από τα αντικείμενα, και της  θερμοκρασίας του αέρα.

Αν, λοιπόν, τα θερμαντικά σώματα, λόγω της  θέσεως τους, μας δίνουν απευθείας θερμικό φορτίο π.χ 24 βαθμούς, ενώ η  θερμοκρασία αέρα είναι 18 βαθμοί κελσίου, αυτό που θα αισθανόμαστε, θα  είναι ο μέσος Όρος.

Δηλαδή 21 βαθμούς.

Αν συνυπολογίσουμε,  πως λαμβάνουμε και την απευθείας ακτινοβολία των τοίχων και των  αντικειμένων, που είναι 1-2 βαθμούς, πιο θερμά, από τον αέρα, τότε αυτός  ο μέσος όρος ανεβαίνει και άλλο.


ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΑ  2.jpg

----------


## kambog

Ενα σωμα ζεσταίνει 14 m²
Κόστος θέρμανσης* 0,55€* για 8 ώρες συνεχής λειτουργίας.
Με τη χρήση θερμοστάτη η κατανάλωση μειώνεται κατά 25%
Διαστάσεις 60cm ύψος x 120cm πλάτος x 2.5cm πάχος
Βάρος 6kgs
Ισχύς *850 watt*

----------


## navar

και δεν μας λές , πού τα βρίσκουμε αυτά να τα αγοράσουμε ?
δηλαδή που σε βρίσκουμε ?

----------


## kambog

> και δεν μας λές , πού τα βρίσκουμε αυτά να τα αγοράσουμε ?
> δηλαδή που σε βρίσκουμε ?



*ΜΕΣΩ p.m ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΩ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΤΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΗ ΤΙΜΗ.*

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα κάτι. Από την στιγμή που όλα τα θερμά σώματα εκπέμπουν υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία, τότε και τα σώματα καλοριφέρ εκπέμπουν και αυτά υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία. Επειδή όμως επιτρέπεται και η κυκλοφορία αέρα ανάμεσά τους, μετάδοση θερμότητας γίνεται και με συναγωγή μέσω του αέρα. Αν με κάποιο τρόπο σταματήσουμε την κυκλοφορία ανάμεσα στα σώματα του καλοριφέρ, τότε αυτά θα μεταδίδουν την θερμότητα μόνο με ακτινοβολία. Σωστό??? Επειδή δηλαδή θερμαίνονται με νερό και όχι με ρεύμα, υπάρχει πρόβλημα??? Μήπως παίζει ρόλο το είδος της επιφάνειας??.
Ακούω γνώμες.

----------


## kambog

Οχι παιζει ρολο το καυσιμο.
Αν σταματησουμε την κυκλοφορια του αερα αναμεσα στα σωματα του καλοριφερ με νερο θα κανει να ζεσταθει το δωματιο 3 ωρες.
Ενω τα σωματα με υπερυθρες επειδη εχουν COP 3 (τα 850 watt τα κανουν σε αποδοση 2500 watt).
Αρα ενα σωμα 850 watt που Ζεσταίνει 14 m² καταναλώνει 0,55€ για 8 ώρες συνεχής λειτουργίας την ημερα.
Ενας λεβητας θα καψει το πενταπλασιο τουλαχιστον.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Οχι παιζει ρολο το καυσιμο.
> Αν σταματησουμε την κυκλοφορια του αερα αναμεσα στα σωματα του καλοριφερ με νερο θα κανει να ζεσταθει το δωματιο 3 ωρες.
> Ενω τα σωματα με υπερυθρες επειδη εχουν COP 3 (τα 850 watt τα κανουν σε αποδοση 2500 watt).
> Αρα ενα σωμα 850 watt που Ζεσταίνει 14 m² καταναλώνει 0,55€ για 8 ώρες συνεχής λειτουργίας την ημερα.
> Ενας λεβητας θα καψει το πενταπλασιο τουλαχιστον.



COP3??????????????????
Δεν μπορεί να έχουν COP 3, COP πάνω από 1 έχουν ΜΟΝΟ οι αντλίες θερμότητας (πχ Κλιματιστικά και μάλιστα τα Inverter). Αυτά τα πάνελ παράγουν θερμότητα με αντίσταση, οπότε το πολύ πολύ να είναι COP 1. Δηλαδή μετατρέπουν την ηλεκτρική ενέργεια σε θερμική. Δεν μεταφέρουν θερμότητα από έναν χώρο (πχ περιβάλλον) σε άλλο (πχ δωμάτιο).
Επίσης έχω την εντύπωση οτι τα πανελ αυτά δεν ζεσταίνουν το δωμάτιο σε χρόνο dt.
Ακόμη ο λέβητας δεν θα κάψει 5πλάσιο, το πολύ πολύ να καιει το μισό χρόνο, γιατί πολύ απλά δεν θα κρυώνουν τα σώματα γρήγορα.
Απλή λογική.

Και μην νομίζεις οτι σου κατηγορώ τα πανελ. Απλά συζήτηση κάνουμε για να δούμε το συμφέρον του πράγματος

----------


## kambog

αυτη την δουλεια κανουν τα ανθρακονηματα,οταν ζεσταθουν σταματαει να δουλευει η αντισταση και εκπεμπει θερμοτητα το πετρωμα.

----------


## navar

πέτρωμα ? ανθρακονήματα ? υπέρηθρο ?
πολλά "εξωτικά" υλικά ακούω !!!
αμα είναι για ένα σπίτι 80m2 να θέλεις μία περιουσία , άστο κουμπάρε !

----------


## kambog

Για το σπιτι μου που ειναι 92 μ2 πλήρωσα 2550 ευρω.
Και το ρευμα που καιω τον μηνα ειναι περιπου 70-80 ευρω τον χειμωνα.

----------


## leosedf

btw. Αν ανάψω μια φωτιά στο κέντρο του σπιτιού (σαν ζουλού) και αυτή υπέρυθρες εκπέμπει. Όλα αυτά τα θερμαντικά σώματα κλπ εκπέμπουν υπέρυθρες.

----------


## kambog

ειναι το καλυτερο και πιο οικονομικο,φτανει να βρεις τροπο με την καπνα !!!!!!!! :Biggrin:  :Lol:

----------


## -nikos-

> Για το σπιτι μου που ειναι 92 μ2 πλήρωσα 2550 ευρω.
> Και το ρευμα που καιω τον μηνα ειναι περιπου 70-80 ευρω τον χειμωνα.



αν οντως καις τοσα συμφερει 
και μια τελευτεα λεπτομερια= η δεη μετα απο ορισμενες κιλοβατορες χρεωνει τα 
διπλασια και οταν ξεπεραστουν και αυτες τοτε η αρχικη τιμη τετραπλασιαζετε.
και αυτος ειναι ο λογος που σινηθως δεν χρεισιμοποιουνται τα ηλεκτρικα σωματα με 
αντιστασεις που σιμιοτεον υπαρχουν απο τοτε που υπαρχει ηλεκτρισμος.
τα σιγκεκριμενα που λεμε εδω ισως λογο εξωτικων υλικων να κρατανε την θερμοκρασια
λιγο περισωτερο, οστε να καταναλωνουν λιγοτερες φωρες την ημερα.
η πιο οικονομικη θερμανση που γνωριζω αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι η επιδαπεδια με γεωθερμια και 
ηλεκτρικη υποβοηθειση.
οταν μιλαμε για κατασκευες που απετουν καποιο σεβαστο χρηματικο κοστος θα πρεπει 
να υπαρχουν περισωτερες εξηγισεις απο το
''δεν ειναι σωμα με αντιστασεις αλλα εκπομπος υπερυθρων ακτινων''
ειναι σαν να λεμε 
''δεν ειναι αερας σε οξυγωνοτη ενυδριου αλλα οζον οζονοθεραπειας που τα γιατρευει ολα''

----------


## kambog

1) Ειναι υπολογισμένο με την ανώτερη χρέωση της ΔΕΗ .

2) Συμφωνω οτι η γεωθερμικη ειναι οικονομικοτερη απο την υπερυθρη,το ειχα ψαξει πολυ πριν ναι αλλα μου έβγαινε το κοστος εγκαταστασης 12000 χωρις την ενδοδαπεδια,και να το εκανα γιατι? για να κερδιζω 15-20 ευρω τον μηνα? διλ. 100 ευρω τον χρονο? αντε υπολογισε τα 9500 ευρω που γλίτωσαν σε ποσα χρονια θα τα εκανα αποσβεση με την γεωθερμικη (περιπου 95 χρονια) και διπλασιο να παει το ρευμα παλι δεν συμφερει η γεωθερμικη . Και δεν βαζω τοιχον συντηρησης κ.τ.λ.

----------


## kambog

Στην ουσια εχει απο πισω ενα τετοιο φιλμ.      Far_Infrared_Flexible_Carbon_Heating_Film.jpg

----------


## Tassos Zachariadis

Φιλοι καλημερα...Το ονομα μου ειναι Τασος ζαχαριαδης , ειμαι υπευθυνος για το προιον , που πιστοποιηθηκε απο το Α.Π.Θ...(Οπως αναφερθηκε , απο τον πρωτο φιλο , που εβαλε το Θεμα)
Το αναφερω αυτο , γαιτι καπως ετσι ξεκινησε το θεμα , περι υπερυθρης ακτινοβολιας , οπως το ξεκινησε , ο πρωτος φιλος , καθως παρεθεσε το σαιτ , που φιλοξενει , τα κειμενα μου...Δεν ειναι τυχαιο , που βαζω το ονομα μου...Το κανω για να καθετω παντα επωνυμα τις γνωσεις που διαθετω , μετα απο ερευνα τεσσαρων χρονων , στην υπερυθρη τεχνολογια...Ευχαριστω μαλιστα τον kAMPOG που παρεθεσε μερος κειμενου μου , ωστε , να γινει κατανοητο , τι σημαινει υπερυθρη θερμανση.
Ανοιγω , λοιπον , εκ νεου την συζητηση , και προσκαλω σε ερωτησεις , ωστε , να ξεκαθαρισουν τα επιμαχα σημεια , σε ευτην την υπεροχη τεχνολογια...Μπορω να σας γραψω ολοκληρες αραδες, αλλα θα προτιμουσα , να ξεκινησω με λιγες σημειωσεις , ως απαντηση , σε αυτα που εδω γραψατε...Απο εκει και περα , θα απαντω , σε επιμερους ερωτησεις , που τυχον θα κανετε.
1) Η υπερυθρη ακτινοβολια εκπεμπεται κατα βαση απο τον ηλιο , αλλα και απο ολα τα θερμα σωματα ...Κραυγαλεο παραδειγμα , το ανθρωπινο σωμα, που εκπεμπει υπερυθρη θερμοτητα , κατα μεσο ορο ισχυος 60 watt...Αυτος και ο λογος , που ζεσταινονται , οι μεγαλοι χωροι , οταν γεμισουν κοσμο...οχι βεβαια απ τα χνωτα , οπως μεχρι τωρα εικαζοταν...Η ακτινοβολια αυτη , λοιπον , οχι μονο θερμαινει, αλλα ειναι απολυτως θεραπευτικη....Ειναι μαλιστα , ο μοναδικος τροπος , που επελεξε η φυση να μας θερμανει....
2) Μην μπερδευεστε με τα σωματα ακτινοβολιας , που εκπεμπουν θερμοτητα με φως....πολυ πιο αντιοικονομικες , αλλα και κατα περιπτωση βλαβερες μεθοδοι...Η ΥΠΕΡΥΘΡΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΟΡΑΤΗ (ΠΕΡΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΕΡΥΘΡΟΥ , ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΟΡΑΤΟ ΧΡΩΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΑΣΜΑ ΦΩΤΟΣ)..
3)Ναι !!!! ολα τα θερμα σωματα εκπεμπουν υπερυθρη....Και σε κενο αερος, θα εξεπεμπαν 100% υπερυθρη ακτινοβολια...ομως , τελικα εκπεμπουν πολυ μικρα ποσοστα , εξαιτιας του αερα , που δια της επαφης τους δεσμευει , την ενεργεια...
4)Τα σωματα υπερυθρης τεχνολογιας , στηριζονται , οχι σε περιεργη τεχνονολια , για να εκπεμψουν , την αυτονοητη και φυσικη υπερυθρη...Αλλα ουτε βεβαια  και σε <πρασιναλογα> , που καποιος φιλος ανεφερε....Στηριζονται , στα υλικα , που ειναι κατασκευασμενα , που παντα ειναι , μη αγωγιμα στην θερμοτητα , ωστε να μην επιτρεπουν τον αερα να τους δεσμευσει την θερμικη ενεργεια...Γιαυτο αλλωστε δεν παθαινουμε εγκαυμα , οταν τα ακουμπαμε στους 95 βαθμους....
..................................................  .
Ασχολουμαι μονο με την υπερυθρη θερμοτητα εδω και 4 χρονια...εχω γραψει και τεχνικο εγχειριδιο , γιαυτην την υπεροχη φυσικη τεχνολογια...Ομως δυστυχως , ακομη , υπαρχει παραπετασμα καπνου , γυρω απο αυτην την καινουργια (αλλα και παναρχαια συγχρονως γνωση)....Παρακαλω , ρωτατε με οτι θελετε , για να καθαρισουμε το τοπιο της γνωσης....

ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΠΙΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΚΑ

*ΥΠΕΡΥΘΡΗ ΘΕΡΜΑΝΣΗ*
1) ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ:ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 50% λιγουερη καταναλωση απο τα υπολοιπα ηλεκτρικα συστηματα θερμανσης
2) 100% στεγνωμα δομικων στοιχων (Τελος η Υγρασια-μουχλα κ.λ.π
3) Θεραπευτικες επιδρασεις και καθαρη ατμοσφαιρα ...
4) Υψηλη αισθητικη
5) Απουσια συντηρησης πανευκολη εγκατασταση...
..................................

Τασος Ζαχαριαδης
πολιτικος μηχανικος
υπευθυνος δικτυου της εταιρειας που αντιπροσωπευω....
email: zahanas@otenet.gr

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> *ΥΠΕΡΥΘΡΗ ΘΕΡΜΑΝΣΗ*
> 1) ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ:ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 50% λιγουερη καταναλωση απο τα υπολοιπα ηλεκτρικα συστηματα θερμανσης
> 2) 100% στεγνωμα δομικων στοιχων (Τελος η Υγρασια-μουχλα κ.λ.π
> 3) Θεραπευτικες επιδρασεις και καθαρη ατμοσφαιρα ...
> 4) Υψηλη αισθητικη
> 5) Απουσια συντηρησης πανευκολη εγκατασταση...
> ..................................



Τάσο καλώς ήρθες. Καταλαβαίνω και συμφωνώ με όλα τε πλεονεκτήματα που γράφεις παραπάνω, ειδικά με τον αποκλειστικό τρόπο μετάδοσης της θερμότητας (όπου σχεδόν καθόλου ή καθόλου δεν απάγεται θερμότητα με συναγωγή κτλ). Το τοπίο έχει ξεκαθαρίσει σχετικά με την οικονομία του συστήματος, που φυσικά δεν έχει να κάνει με συντελεστή COP πάνω από 1 (όπως ειπώθηκε παραπάνω), αλλά με τον τρόπο μετάδοσης.
Σίγουρα η υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία είναι ο πιο φυσικός τρόπος θέρμανσης.

----------

Tassos Zachariadis (06-07-11)

----------


## kambog

Η εταιρεία που αντιπροσωπεύει ο κυριος Τασος μου ανεφερε οτι τα σωματα εχουν COP 3.

----------


## Tassos Zachariadis

ΦΙΛΟΙ και φιλε Kampog....
Ηθελα να ξερω ποιος σου εδωσε αυτην την απαντηση...σε περακαλω , ενημερωσε με...
Ομως παμε στην ουσια

Εχει συνιθιστει να χρησιμοποιουμε σαν μεθοδο , τον βαθμο αποδοσης, αν και το σωστο ειναι να χρησιμοποιουμε τον συνετελεστη αποδοσης ισχυος ep η το αντιστροφο 1/ep τον βαθμο αξιοποιησης...Βασει Α.Π.Θ, που κρινει το συστημα μας ως κορυφαιο , στην θερμικη ανεση , στην οικονομια καταναλωσης-αποκτησης και ποιοτητας κατασκευης , διδεται συντελεστης ep απο 0,65-0,55, που αντιστοιχει σε βαθμο αξιοποιησης απο 1,54-1,82....Η μικροτερη  τιμη 1,54 αντιστοιχει στην κατωτερη  κατηγορια θερμοχωρητικατας και μονωσης ενω το ανωτερο 1,8 ,αντιστοιχει  σε μονωση , που προδιαγραφονται , απο τους γερμανικους κανονισμους...Εδω προσοχη , λοιπον...Ο βαθμος αξιοποιησης ειναι που μας ενδιαφερει....Το 1,8 σημαινει , οτι καταναλωνοντας 1 ηλεκτρικο βατ παιρνουμε 1,8 θερμικα....Ο λογος , που στα αμονωτα ειναι μικροτερος , ειναι γιατι , η αποδοση της υπερυθρη θερμανσης , εξαρταται πολυ απο το κελυφος του κτιριου , διοτι εκει αποθηκευει την θερμοτητα της , ωστε να την επαναποδωσει παλι με υπερυθρη ακτινοβολια...*ομως και το 1,54 ειναι πολυ υψηλο.*..Αν θελετε ομως την προσωπικη μου αποψη και εμπειρια , οι συντελεστες που εδωσε το πανεπιστημιο ειναι για τον πρωτο χρονο λειτουργιας....αυτοι αυξανονται δραματικα στα επομενα χρονια , αφου λογω υπερυθρης εχει στεγνωσει τελειως η υγρασια....Αυτο σημαινει επιπλεον μονωση του κτιριου , επειδη η υγρασια , σαν καλος αγωγος της θερμοτητας , εκβαλλει την θερμοταητα , απο μεσα προς τα εξω....Αν μαλιστα προσθεσουμε και την απευθειας θερμοτητα , που λαμβανουμε , λογω ακτινοβολιας , απο τα σωματα , ο συντελεστης ανεβαινει πολυ......

Τωρα για ποιους λογους , εχουμε διπλασιασμο της ισχυος , με την υπερυθρη , θα το πουμε , σε αλλο μηνυμα......

Λεμε λοιπον!!!!...Ο βαθμος αξιοποιησης ειναι αυτος που μας ενδιαφερει...Οχι ο βαθμος αποδοσης.....

Το προβλημα δυστυχως , των σοβαρων εταιρειων , ειναι πως καποια αμφιβολλου ποιοτητας , συστηματα , αντιπροσωπευονται , απο αμαθεις αντιπροσωπους , που εκμεταλλευομενοι το κενο γνωσης στον χωρο , λενε στον κοσμο οτι νάναι, και υποσχονται αποτελεσματα ,χωρις καν να λαμβανουν υποψη ογκο-Δτ-περιοχη κ.λ.π......

Η υπερυθρη ειναι υπέροχη , αλλα εχει απολυτη αναγκη καλων μελετητων , υπευθυνων και τιμιων σε ολα....
Αλλα και μια σοβαρη εταιρεια , που να την υποστηριζει τεχνικα και μελετητικα

*Οπως και να εχει ομως , η υπερυθρη σαφως υπερεχει.....
*
Τασος Ζαχαριαδης
πολιτικος μηχανικος-υπερυθρη θερμανση
υπευθυνος δικτυου της εταιρειας που αντιπροσωπευω....
email: zahanas@otenet.gr

----------


## kambog

Αυτο μου το ειπε αντιπρόσωπος της συγκεκριμενης εταιριας .... δεν θα ήθελα να αναφέρω την πολη.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Αυτο μου το ειπε αντιπρόσωπος της συγκεκριμενης εταιριας .... δεν θα ήθελα να αναφέρω την πολη.



Αν δεν θέλεις μην την αναφέρεις δημόσια. Ομως μπορείς να ενημερώσεις τον αντιπρόσωπο της εν λόγω εταιρίας οτι λέει π@π@ρολογίες. Δύο τινά μπορεί να συμβαίνουν. Είτε οτι είναι τελείως άσχετος με τα θέματα θέρμανσης, θερμότητας κτλ ή εσκεμμένα θέλει να προκαλέσει εντύπωση με λάθος τρόπο (εκμεταλλευόμενος το κενό γνώσης του κόσμου, που είπε και ο Τάσος) ενώ μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει σωστά τον όρο "βαθμό αξιοποίησης".

----------


## Tassos Zachariadis

Συμφωνω εν μερει με τον Πετρο κ.  

Ειναι καλο να αναφερουμα επωνυμες πληροφοριες.....Γιαυτο παντα υπογραφω τα κειμενα μου...(Πολυ μεγαλο προβλημα , αυτο...Για την αγορα μιλαω και για εντος εισαγωγκων επαγγελματιες)..

Ομως Πετρο , αυτος που λες , δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι ποιο σχετικος η ασχετος απο αλλους...Ρωτα οποιον μηχανολογο θελεις για υπερυθρη ακτινοβολια....μαυρη ειανι η νυχτα στα βουνα.....αλλα δεν φταινε...φταινε τα πανεπιστημια , που δεν την διδαξαν...καλο ομως ειναι να ακουν και να μην αυτοσχεδαζουν

----------


## kambog

μαλλον το πρωτο αφου μπηκα σε καταστημα με πιεστικα μηχανηματα γνωστης εταιριας (κιτρινο χρωμα). στην Ξανθη.

*Αχ ρουφιανο με κανατε* !!!!!!

----------


## kambog

Ολα καλα Τασο με θεματα καλυτερης θερμανσης με υπερυθρες αυτο το γνωρίζω.
Ακουω φιλους να μου λενε οτι ειναι επιβλαβες χρονικα για τον ανθρωπο,
πως αποδικνιετε οτι οι υπερυθρες δεν βλαπτουν τον ανθρωπο? υπαρχει καποια σχετικη μελετη για αυτο?

----------


## Tassos Zachariadis

Υπαρχουν....Εδω και δισεκατομυρια χρονια....Η υπερυθρη του ηλιου...Τμηκος κυματος εκεινο , που οι ειδικοι το ονομαζουν βιογεννετικο υπερυθρο η φως της ζωης....Αλλωστε , το πλησιασμα μας σε αλλους ανθρωπους , θα εβλαπτε ....εμας και εκεινους...αφου και εμεις υπερυθρη εκπεμπουμε....Τελος παντων ομως , το συγκεκριμενο συστημα , που αντιπροσωπευω, εχει πιστοποιητικο ,απο αρμοδιους φορεις , οτι δεν βλαπτει την Υγεια...

Υ.Γ...

Μαλλον μπερδευεσαι με την υπεριωδη ακτινοβολια.....Με την υπερυθρη εδω και χρονια γινονται θεραπειες....Το μεγαλο μας πλεονεκτημα , ειναι τα θεραπευτικα αποτελεσματα...

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Συμφωνω εν μερει με τον Πετρο κ.  
> Ομως Πετρο , αυτος που λες , δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι ποιο σχετικος η ασχετος απο αλλους...Ρωτα οποιον μηχανολογο θελεις για υπερυθρη ακτινοβολια....μαυρη ειανι η νυχτα στα βουνα.....αλλα δεν φταινε...φταινε τα πανεπιστημια , που δεν την διδαξαν...καλο ομως ειναι να ακουν και να μην αυτοσχεδαζουν



Γενικά μετάδοση θερμότητας και ειδικά μετάδοση θερμότητας με ακτινοβολία, ψυχρά σώματα κτλ διδαχθήκαμε ολοι οι μηχανολόγοι όπως και εγώ. Το θέμα είναι οτι φυσικά δεν μπορεί κανείς να θυμάται λεπτομέρειες από κάθε μάθημα. Απλά ψάχνοντας και ρωτώντας μαθαίνεις, έχοντας το θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο από την ακαδημαϊκή εκπαίδευση. 
Δυστυχώ η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη από την αμάθεια.

----------


## -nikos-

> Υπαρχουν....Εδω και δισεκατομυρια χρονια....Η υπερυθρη του ηλιου...Τμηκος κυματος εκεινο , που οι ειδικοι το ονομαζουν βιογεννετικο υπερυθρο η φως της ζωης....Αλλωστε , το πλησιασμα μας σε αλλους ανθρωπους , θα εβλαπτε ....εμας και εκεινους...αφου και εμεις υπερυθρη εκπεμπουμε...
> .....Με την υπερυθρη εδω και χρονια γινονται θεραπειες....Το μεγαλο μας πλεονεκτημα , ειναι τα θεραπευτικα αποτελεσματα...



ξερω ανθρωπους που η υπερυθρη τους δεν τεριαζει με την δικη μου.
Αυτο το τελευτεο με την θεραπεια δεν το καταλαβα,,,,μηπως μπορεις να το εξιγησεις ??

----------


## kambog

Αυτο λεω και εγω. Βρηκα αρθρο στο internet που λεει οτι η υπερυθρες ειναι καλυτερες μεν απο τον ηλιο αλα χειροτερες απο τα μικροκύματα.
ανεβαζω μονο την εικονα  γιατι το αρθρο ειναι 29 σελιδες.

jjj.jpg

----------


## Tassos Zachariadis

Απαντω πρωτα στον Νικο...δεν υπαρχει υπερυθρη που ταιριαζει η δεν ταιριαζει....Θα σου πω το απλο...Αν δεν υπηρχε αερας , δηλαδη ζουσαμε σε κενο αερος , ολα τα θερμα σωματα , ειτε ηταν απλα καλοριφερ , ειτε τα συστηματα υπερυθρης τεχνολογιας ,ειτε απλως θερμα αντικειμενα,  θα εξεπεμπαν 100% υπερυθρη θερμοτητα ....Ομως εμεις ζουμε με αερα , ο οποιος αποσπα την ενεργεια και δεν επιτρεπει τα θερμα σωματα , να εκπεμψουν αυτο που μπορουν...το κανουν σε μικροτερα ποσοστα....Το δικο μας συστημα το κανει σε ποσοστα 95% , χαριν των υλικων , που ειναι κατασκευασμενα , που δεν επιτρεπουν τον αερα , να δεσμευσει την θερμικη ενεργεια....Αρα , η τεχνολογια , δεν ειναι ειναι η αυτονοητη υπερυθρη ακτινοβολια  , που υφισταται ετσι κιαλλιως παντου στη φυση, αλλα ο τροπος να εμποδιζουμε τον αερα , να δεσμευει την ενεργεια...Το τζακι ας πουμε και η φωτια εκπεμπει μονο ακτινοβολια...κανει κακο?...ολοι λενε πως ειναι η ωραιοτερη θερμανση...και μαλιστα , οχι μονο υπερυθρη , (που ειναι η οφελιμοτερη και η αποδοτικοτερη ακτινοβολια)...Σε καποια αλλη στιγμη , θα σας κανω επισυναψη λινκ , για να μπειτε να δειτε τις θεραπευτικες ιδιοτητς της υπερυθρης...Επισης να τονισω παλι , αλλα παρακαλω να μην επανερχεστε στα ιδια....Η φυση θερμαινει , μονο με την υπερυθρη του ηλιου και με τιποτα αλλο (ελαχιστα με την υπερυθρη απο τα εγκατα της γης).....Η υπερυθρη θα φερει μονο δυσφορια σαν πονοκεφαλο ,αν η θερμοκρασια του θερμαντικου σωματος , ειναι πιο μεγαλη απο οσο προβλεπουν οι κανονισμοι.....(αλλο μεγαλο θεμα)...Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι βλαπτικη....απλα , οταν ειναι κοντα στο κεφαλι , ενα θερμο αντικειμενο  που εκπεμπει υπερυθρη , μεγαλυτερης εντασης , απο το προβλεπομενο , το κεφαλι υπερθερμαινεται και ποναει (φυσικο)...Οπως αντιστοιχα , στην συμβατικη θερμανση, οταν υπερθερμανθει ο αερας , εχουμε δυσφορια στο αναπνευστικο.......Απλα πραγματακια ,λοιπον...μη μπερδευεστε.....Παραδειγμα υπερυθρης θερμοτητας....(Η ζεστη θεραπευτικη αμμος , οταν κανουμε αμμολουτρα)....Η ζεστη αμμος , μας μεταφερει την θερμοτητα , που κουβαλαει επανω της και δεν ειναι κατι αλλο απο την υπερυθρη , που εχει την ιδιοτητα , να διαπερναει το σωμα μας....Οταν βγαινει ο ηλιος , τον χειμωνα , δεν λεμε?...<ζεσταθηκε το κοκκαλακι μου>....και μαλιστα αν εχουμε καμια ψυξη η κρυολογημα , ειτε ανακουφιζεται , ειτε θεραπευεται......

Και λεω τωρα και στον φιλο Kampog...Μην μπερδευεσαι....Ο ηλιος μεταφερει πολλες ακτινοβολιες....Για την θερμοτητα , ειναι η υπερυθρη ακτινοβολια......Δεν ειναι ενας ο Ηλιος....αλλα πολλες ακτινοβολιες......οσο για το καλυτερο και το χειροτερο , δεν το αντιληφτηκα....με μια εικονα??????????????Ποιο αρθρο?????που ???????????????και ποιος????????????????Τι ακριβως λεει????Εγω προσωπικα , εχω συγγραψει για την υπερυθρη και αφηνω παντα το ονομα μου

ΤΑΣΟΣ ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΔΗΣ
πολιτικος μηχανικος
συστηματα υπερυθρης θερμανσης...

----------


## Tassos Zachariadis

Επισης παιδια δειτε εδω τον επιλογο και δειτε ποιοι τα γραφουν απο ποιον φορεα προερχεται 

Τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνας παρουσιάστηκαν στο Πανελλήνιο Συνέδριο Καθηγητών Φυσικής Αγωγής (ΠΕΠΦΑ) (Αθήνα, Μάιος ʼ07), καθώς και στο Β΄ Παγκόσμιο Συνέδριο Οργάνωσης & Διαχείρισης Αθλητισμού (Σπάρτη, Ιούνιος ʼ07). Επίσης δημοσιεύτηκε και στο επιστημονικό περιοδικό «Ιατρικά
Χρονικά».

Όλο το εύρος του φάσματος του φωτός παράγεται από τον ήλιο, από αυτό το φάσμα η συχνότητα από 0.75 έως 1000 micron είναι το υπέρυθρο φάσμα (infrared). To 80% του ηλιακού φωτός αποτελείται από υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία.

Όπου υπάρχει φως υπάρχει θερμότητα, αλλά η υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία δεν είναι απλά «θερμότητα», είναι η βασική ακτινοβολία που χρειάζονται οι ζωντανοί οργανισμοί για να ανανεώνουν την ροή του αίματος και να κατανέμουν ομοιόμορφα το οξυγόνο στο σώμα.
Η υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία χωρίζεται σε τρία επίπεδα. Ο οργανισμός μας χρησιμοποιεί και τα τρία επίπεδα ακτινοβολίας για να συντηρηθεί. Συνεπώς η υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία είναι ο φυσικός τρόπος θέρμανσης που είναι απαραίτητος για την ζωή. Σε σύγκριση με όλα τα είδη ενέργειας η υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία είναι η ασφαλέστερη και πιο ευεργετική πηγή ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ενέργειας.
Η υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία απορροφάται από το σώμα και βοηθά στην διαδικασία ίασης, κρατάει την κυκλοφορία σε μια ισορροπία και ενεργοποιεί τον μεταβολισμό στα κύτταρα. Κάθε ζωντανός οργανισμός απορροφά και εκπέμπει την ακτινοβολία αυτή. Η περισσότερη θερμότητα που εκπέμπει το ανθρώπινο σώμα είναι FIR από 8 έως 12 micron. Εκτεταμένες έρευνες έχουν δείξει ότι το εύρος από 6 έως 15 micron είναι ευεργετικό για το ανθρώπινο σώμα και είναι γνωστό ως ψυχολογική ενέργεια ή Βιο-γενετική ενέργεια.


http://www.diatrofologos.com/default_print.asp?id=367

----------


## kambog

> Απαντω πρωτα στον Νικο...δεν υπαρχει υπερυθρη που ταιριαζει η δεν ταιριαζει....Θα σου πω το απλο...Αν δεν υπηρχε αερας , δηλαδη ζουσαμε σε κενο αερος , ολα τα θερμα σωματα , ειτε ηταν απλα καλοριφερ , ειτε τα συστηματα υπερυθρης τεχνολογιας ,ειτε απλως θερμα αντικειμενα,  θα εξεπεμπαν 100% υπερυθρη θερμοτητα ....Ομως εμεις ζουμε με αερα , ο οποιος αποσπα την ενεργεια και δεν επιτρεπει τα θερμα σωματα , να εκπεμψουν αυτο που μπορουν...το κανουν σε μικροτερα ποσοστα....Το δικο μας συστημα το κανει σε ποσοστα 95% , χαριν των υλικων , που ειναι κατασκευασμενα , που δεν επιτρεπουν τον αερα , να δεσμευσει την θερμικη ενεργεια....Αρα , η τεχνολογια , δεν ειναι ειναι η αυτονοητη υπερυθρη ακτινοβολια  , που υφισταται ετσι κιαλλιως παντου στη φυση, αλλα ο τροπος να εμποδιζουμε τον αερα , να δεσμευει την ενεργεια...Το τζακι ας πουμε και η φωτια εκπεμπει μονο ακτινοβολια...κανει κακο?...ολοι λενε πως ειναι η ωραιοτερη θερμανση...και μαλιστα , οχι μονο υπερυθρη , (που ειναι η οφελιμοτερη και η αποδοτικοτερη ακτινοβολια)...Σε καποια αλλη στιγμη , θα σας κανω επισυναψη λινκ , για να μπειτε να δειτε τις θεραπευτικες ιδιοτητς της υπερυθρης...Επισης να τονισω παλι , αλλα παρακαλω να μην επανερχεστε στα ιδια....Η φυση θερμαινει , μονο με την υπερυθρη του ηλιου και με τιποτα αλλο (ελαχιστα με την υπερυθρη απο τα εγκατα της γης).....Η υπερυθρη θα φερει μονο δυσφορια σαν πονοκεφαλο ,αν η θερμοκρασια του θερμαντικου σωματος , ειναι πιο μεγαλη απο οσο προβλεπουν οι κανονισμοι.....(αλλο μεγαλο θεμα)...Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι βλαπτικη....απλα , οταν ειναι κοντα στο κεφαλι , ενα θερμο αντικειμενο  που εκπεμπει υπερυθρη , μεγαλυτερης εντασης , απο το προβλεπομενο , το κεφαλι υπερθερμαινεται και ποναει (φυσικο)...Οπως αντιστοιχα , στην συμβατικη θερμανση, οταν υπερθερμανθει ο αερας , εχουμε δυσφορια στο αναπνευστικο.......Απλα πραγματακια ,λοιπον...μη μπερδευεστε.....Παραδειγμα υπερυθρης θερμοτητας....(Η ζεστη θεραπευτικη αμμος , οταν κανουμε αμμολουτρα)....Η ζεστη αμμος , μας μεταφερει την θερμοτητα , που κουβαλαει επανω της και δεν ειναι κατι αλλο απο την υπερυθρη , που εχει την ιδιοτητα , να διαπερναει το σωμα μας....Οταν βγαινει ο ηλιος , τον χειμωνα , δεν λεμε?...<ζεσταθηκε το κοκκαλακι μου>....και μαλιστα αν εχουμε καμια ψυξη η κρυολογημα , ειτε ανακουφιζεται , ειτε θεραπευεται......
> 
> Και λεω τωρα και στον φιλο Kampog...Μην μπερδευεσαι....Ο ηλιος μεταφερει πολλες ακτινοβολιες....Για την θερμοτητα , ειναι η υπερυθρη ακτινοβολια......Δεν ειναι ενας ο Ηλιος....αλλα πολλες ακτινοβολιες......οσο για το καλυτερο και το χειροτερο , δεν το αντιληφτηκα....με μια εικονα??????????????Ποιο αρθρο?????που ???????????????και ποιος????????????????Τι ακριβως λεει????Εγω προσωπικα , εχω συγγραψει για την υπερυθρη και αφηνω παντα το ονομα μου
> 
> ΤΑΣΟΣ ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΔΗΣ
> πολιτικος μηχανικος
> συστηματα υπερυθρης θερμανσης...




*το λινκ που λεω μας λεει γενικος για ακτινοβολιες:* http://users.sch.gr/xtsamis/OkosmosM...tinovolies.htm

----------


## vivident

Και σε αυτην την τεχνολογια ο θερμοστατης πως δουλευει?
Αφου κανονικα περνει την θερμοκρασια απο τον αερα.
Σε αυτην την περιπτωση?Ειναι ενσωματωμενο στο πανελ?
Δεν ηξερα παντως οτι θα εχει τετοια απιχειση αυτο το θεμα.

----------


## -nikos-

[QUOTE=Tassos Zachariadis;446779]Επισης παιδια δειτε εδω τον επιλογο και δειτε ποιοι τα γραφουν απο ποιον φορεα προερχεται 


Αγαπητε Τασσο Ζαχαριαδη 

ερωτηση = τα σωματα αυτα εκπεμπουν υπερυθρη ακτινοβολια-θερμανση επιδη ζεστενωνται και 
τα ιδια μεσω ηλεκτρικης αντιστασης [τελευταιας τεχνολογιας]???

ερωτηση = τα σωματα αυτα εκπεμπουν υπερυθρη ακτινοβολια - θερμανση λογο καποιου τυπου
μηχανισμου που προκαλει την εκβολη υπερυθρης ακτινοβολιας-θερμανσης ??

ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητος.

----------


## klik

Το πως "γεννιέται" στα σώματα αυτά η *υπέρυθρη* δεν έχει διασαφηνιστεί.
Ούτε το πως λειτουργεί ο θερμοστάτης.
Από προηγούμενο νήμα έχουν μείνει αυτές οι απορίες...
Ο ήλιος π.χ. εκπέμπει και τέτοιου είδους ακτινοβολία, αλλά αφού "ζεσταθεί" με άλλο τρόπο!

----------


## kambog

> Το πως "γεννιέται" στα σώματα αυτά η *υπέρυθρη* δεν έχει διασαφηνιστεί.
> Ούτε το πως λειτουργεί ο θερμοστάτης.
> Από προηγούμενο νήμα έχουν μείνει αυτές οι απορίες...
> Ο ήλιος π.χ. εκπέμπει και τέτοιου είδους ακτινοβολία, αλλά αφού "ζεσταθεί" με άλλο τρόπο!



Οι θερμοστατες ειναι ειδικοι για υπερυθρη.
Τα σωματα αυτα ζεσταίνουν με πλεγμα (αντισταση) χαμηλης ισχυος την πλακα ανθρακα και ετσι επιτυγχάνεται η υπερυθρη ακτινοβολια.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Και λεω τωρα και στον φιλο Kampog...Μην μπερδευεσαι....Ο ηλιος μεταφερει πολλες ακτινοβολιες....Για την θερμοτητα , ειναι η υπερυθρη ακτινοβολια......Δεν ειναι ενας ο Ηλιος....αλλα πολλες ακτινοβολιες......οσο για το καλυτερο και το χειροτερο , δεν το αντιληφτηκα....με μια εικονα??????????????Ποιο αρθρο?????που ???????????????και ποιος????????????????Τι ακριβως λεει????Εγω προσωπικα , εχω συγγραψει για την υπερυθρη και αφηνω παντα το ονομα μου



Προφανώς ο Kampog θεωρεί οτι οσο πιο "αριστερά" στο φάσμα είναι η ακτινοβολία, τόσο πιο βλαβερή είναι και επειδή τα μικροκύματα είναι "δεξιότερα" της υπέρυθρης είναι πιο ακίνδυνα. Φυσικά αυτό δεν ισχύει.
[QUOTE
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21678[/QUOTE]

----------


## kambog

> Προφανώς ο Kampog θεωρεί οτι οσο πιο "αριστερά" στο φάσμα είναι η ακτινοβολία, τόσο πιο βλαβερή είναι και επειδή τα μικροκύματα είναι "δεξιότερα" της υπέρυθρης είναι πιο ακίνδυνα. Φυσικά αυτό δεν ισχύει.
> [QUOTE
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21678



[/QUOTE]


*Απο οσο ξερω η μετρησης ειναι με βαση οταν δουλευουν τα μικροκύματα και εισαι κοντα στον μικροκυματων.*

----------


## Tassos Zachariadis

*ΘΕΜΑ ΘΕΡΜΟΣΤΑΤΗΣ
*ΑΚΟΥΣΤΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!!!....Γινεται κακως , πολυ λογος για θερμοστατες......οποιον θερμοστατη και να βαλεις...ειτε που μετραει αερα , ειτε που μετραει αντικειμενα , ειναι το ιδιο!!!!!....Ομως γιατι????....Ολοι οι θερμοστατες ειναι <*ψευτες>*....Ομως εχουν ενα καλο...ειναι *σταθεροι ψευτες*...οποτε συμβαδιζουμε και εμεις με το σταθερο τους <ψεμμα>....δεν υπαρχει περεταιρω οικονομια , με αλλαγη θερμοστατη....Η ενεργεια ειναι *μια*....δεν πολλαπλασιαζεται απο αυτον....Επιλεγουμε , λοιπον εναν σταθερο ψευτη , που να μη χαλαει....ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ , ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΙΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΡΥΘΜΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΘΕΡΜΟΣΤΑΤΗ....ΑΛΛΑ ΜΗ ΜΕ ΡΩΤΑΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ....ΘΕΛΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ...

Οσον αφορα ,(ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΕΡΥΘΡΗ) ,  τον θερμοστατικο ελεγχο με αισθητηρα αφης , σε αντικειμενο, ενω αρκετοι  ειδικοι τον προβαλλουν ΣΑΝ ΔΕΟΥΣΑ ΛΥΣΗ , απο την πλευρα μου , λεω <ΤΡΙΧΕΣ>.....Διοτι και αυτος ψευτης ειναι...μας λεει τι αισθανεται ο τοιχος...Το σωστο ηταν , να κουβαλαει καθε ανθρωπος επανω του εναν αισθητηρα αφης, γιατι αυτο που εχει σημασια ειναι , αυτο που αισθανεται ο ανθρωποσ...ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΑΝΕΦΙΚΤΟ...ΑΡΑ ΕΠΙΛΕΓΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΣΤαΘΕΡΟ ΨΕΥΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΑ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ.....ΠΡΟΣΑΡΜΟΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΨΕΜΑ ΤΟΥ......(Η ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ...ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΕΝΟΧΛΕΙ ΑΝ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΗΣ ΜΙΣΟΥ ΒΑΘΜΟΥ)....ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΟΜΩΣ...ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΣ ΨΕΥΤΗΣ, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΕΙΤΕ ΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ , ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΛΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΑ ΑΕΡΑ (ΠΟΡΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΟΙΓΟΚΛΕΙΝΟΥΝ).....

----------


## Tassos Zachariadis

*ΠΩΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΕΤΑΙ Η ΥΠΕΡΥΘΡΗ ΑΚΤΙΝΟΒΟΛΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΘΕΡΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΗΣ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ
*
Φιλε Νικο και υπολοιποι φιλοι...Το εγραψα καΠου παραπανω, αλλα δεν το προσεξατε...

ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΓΕΙ ΥΠΕΡΥΡΗ ΘΕΡΜΟΤΗΤΑ...ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΧΑΖΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΦΑΣΙΣΤΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ , ΑΛΛΑ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ , ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΛΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ...ΑΠΟ ΑΓΝΟΙΑ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ....

ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΧΑΖΟ , ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΘΕΡΜΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΑ , ΣΕ ΚΕΝΟ ΑΕΡΟΣ , ΕΚΠΕΜΠΟΥΝ ΥΠΕΡΥΘΡΗ ΘΕΡΜΟΤΗΤΑ 100%...

ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΑΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ Ο ΑΕΡΑΣ , ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΑΦΗΣ , ΔΕΣΜΕΥΕΙ , ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΥΠΕΡΥΘΡΗΣ...

ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΑ ΘΕΡΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ ΥΠΕΡΥΘΡΗΣ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑΣ , ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΗ ΑΓΩΓΙΜΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΡΜΟΤΗΤΑ , ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΣΜΕΥΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΡΜΙΚΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ....ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ , ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΣΑΝ <ΜΕΛΑΝΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΑ>....ΤΑ ΜΕΛΑΝΑ Η ΜΑΥΡΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΑ , ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΑ , ΠΟΥ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ , ΑΠΟΡΟΦΟΥΝ 100% ΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΙΝΟΒΟΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΠΕΜΠΟΥΝ 100%...Το συστημα που αντιπροσωπευω , βασει της Αυστριακης εταιρειας , εκπεμπει 95% υπερυθρη και βασει του Αριστοτελειου πανεπιστημιου Θεσσαλονικης που το μελετησε 90%.......

*ΘΕΜΑ-ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ....
*
ΝΑΙ!!! ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΑ ΥΠΕΡΥΘΡΗΣ...ΟΜΩΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΥΘΗΝΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗ ΑΚΤΙΝΟΒΟΛΙΑς...ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΕΣ ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ , ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΘΕΡΜΑΝΤΙΚΩΝ , ΒΑΣΕΙ ΤΩΝ ΥΛΙΚΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΗΚΑΝ...

ΟΜΩΣ ΟΙ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ...(ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΣΣΙΚΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΤΕΣ)

ΑΛΛΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΦΙΛΜ ΠΟΛΥΕΣΤΕΡΑ , ΑΛΛΕΣ ΣΕ ΣΙΛΙΚΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ , ΜΕ ΕΠΙΚΑΛΥΨΗ ΣΙΛΙΚΟΝΗΣ.....

ΣΤΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΠΡΟΣΩΠΕΥΩ , ΟΙ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ , ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΕΙ , ΣΕ 10 ΠΛΑΣΙΑ ΦΟΡΤΙΑ ,Α ΠΟ ΟΣΑ ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΝΤΑΙ...ΑΡΑ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ , ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΘΑΝΑΤΕΣ...


ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ...ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΛΕΓΞΕΙΣ...


ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΝΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ , ΝΑ ΔΙΑΛΕΓΕΤΕ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΑ ΒΑΣΕΙ ΧΩΡΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ -ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙΣ...


ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ....ΣΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΟ, ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΑΙΛΑΝΔΗ...


ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ , ΣΕ ΒΙΟΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟ ΟΙΚΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΠΑΡΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΥΣΤΡΙΑΣ , ΑΠΟ ΟΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΚΡΕΜΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ, ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΜΑΣ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ...

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> *ΘΕΜΑ ΘΕΡΜΟΣΤΑΤΗΣ
> *ΑΚΟΥΣΤΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!!!....Γινεται κακως , πολυ λογος για θερμοστατες......οποιον θερμοστατη και να βαλεις...ειτε που μετραει αερα , ειτε που μετραει αντικειμενα , ειναι το ιδιο!!!!!....Ομως γιατι????....Ολοι οι θερμοστατες ειναι <*ψευτες>*....Ομως εχουν ενα καλο...ειναι *σταθεροι ψευτες*...οποτε συμβαδιζουμε και εμεις με το σταθερο τους <ψεμμα>....δεν υπαρχει περεταιρω οικονομια , με αλλαγη θερμοστατη....Η ενεργεια ειναι *μια*....δεν πολλαπλασιαζεται απο αυτον....Επιλεγουμε , λοιπον εναν σταθερο ψευτη , που να μη χαλαει....ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΣΧΕΣΗ , ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΙΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΡΥΘΜΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΘΕΡΜΟΣΤΑΤΗ....ΑΛΛΑ ΜΗ ΜΕ ΡΩΤΑΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ....ΘΕΛΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ...



Αν μιλάς για θερμοστάτες κλασικής θέρμανσης με σώματα καλοριφέρ, μην είσαι απόλυτος με αυτό. Αν αντικαταστήσεις έναν "μηχανικο" θερμοστάτη με ένα τεχνολογίας PID, σου παρέχει οικονομία γύρω στο 30%. Απλά μεταβάλλουν κατά κάποιο τρόπο το διαφορικό ή αν θέλεις το σημείο που θα δώσει η θα κόψει την εντολή ανάλογα με τον ρυθμό που ζεσταίνεται ή κρυώνει ο χώρος. Ταυτόχρονα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα του learning mode, ώστε να "μαθαίνει" την συμπεριφορά του χώρου και να προσαρμόζεται ανάλογα. Η εμπειρία είναι προσωπική από τουλάχιστον 4 διαμερίσματα εκτός του δικού μου που το έχω τοποθετήσει.
Μην επεκταθώ όμως διότι είμαι off topic.

----------


## Tassos Zachariadis

φΙΛΕ Πετρο!!!
επιμενω...δεν υπαρχουν εξυπνοι θερμοστατες...ειδικα στην θερμανση , που ακομη και οι απωλειες , σε θερμοτητα παλι αποδιδονται....Και αν ακομη ο <εξυπνος> PID , <κοβει> πριν φτασεις στην επιθυμητη θερμοκρασια , και τελικα φτανεις , διοτι το σωμα παραμενει ζεστο , αντιστοιχα , ενα απλος ψηφιακος , μολις φτασει κοβει , αλλα ανεβαζει κιαλλο , μετα τη επιθυμητη , οποτε αργει περισσοτερο να ξαναναψει.....Αν τωρα το θεμα μας ειναι το 0,2 η το 0,3 του βαθμου , (που δεν αξιολογειται) , τοτε λεω εγω ρυθμιζω τον απλο στους 19,7 και οχι στους 20 , ωστε να φτασω με το σβησιμο στους 20 ...ενα και το αυτο , λοιπον....

Ομως ακου τωρα που εχεις δικιο , αλλα και πως τελικα , παλι δεν τον τον χρειαζομαι τον εξυνο θερμοστατη...

Τι κανει ο PID...επιβραδυνει την λειτουργια του , με αναματα και σβησιματα , καθως πλησιαζει στην επιθυμητη και σβηνει , πριν απο αυτην...
Γινεται μια εμεση οικονομια , διοτι ακομη και τα συμβατικα σωματα , αποδιδουν ενα ποσοστο ακτινοβολιας...Οταν παραμενει , λοιπον παραπανω χρονο στην λειτουργια (αλλα σε μειωμενα επιπεδα) , δεν κερδιζεις ενεργεια αυτη καθε αυτη, αλλα θερμικη ανεση σε αυτο που αιισθανεται ο ενοικος , διοτι υποβαλλεται στη υπερυθρη περισσοτερη ωρα......ΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΣΒΗΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΟΡΙΦΕΡ, ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ , ΠΡΙΝ ΑΝΑΨΟΥΝ , ΕΝΩ ΦΤΑΣΑΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΗΤΗ , ΚΡΥΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ , ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΦΑΣΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ , ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΕΛΑΦΡΩΣ ΧΑΜΗΛΟΤΕΡΗ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΤΑ 0,2 η 0.3....ειναι γιατι με το κοψιμο του θερμοστατη , σταματησε , η εκπομπη της ακτινοβολιας απο το θερμο σωμα στο ανθρωπινο σωμα....ΚΑΙ ΜΗ ΞΕΧΝΑΜΕ...ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΣΤΕ (ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΔΙΩΚΟΥΜΕ τελικα) , ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΜΕΣΟΣ ΟΡΟΣ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑΣ ΑΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΤΙΝΟΒΟΛΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΣΤΕ...

Αρα Πετρο τωρα θα πεις , οτα στα σωματα υπερυθρης ακτινοβολιας , χρειαζομαι ακομη πιο πολυ τον εξυπνο θερμοστατη...

Θα απαντησω ναι...κατα αυτην την εννοια, αλλα τελικα οχι...

διοτι 1) Το δικο μου αυστριακο συστημα , ειναι το μοναδικο που παρεχει μερικη θερμοσυσωρευση , ετσι ωστε κατα το σβησιμο του θερμοστατη , να υποβαλλεται ο ενοικος , σε ακτινοβολια , μεχρι περιπου το επομενο  αναμα...
και 2) Αν θελω μονιμη ακτινοβολια και σταθερη , βαζω dimmer με ρυθμιζομενη ενταση και καταναλωση ενω εξασφαλιζω μονιμη απευθειας υπερυθρη ακτινοβολια...Το μειονεκτημα του ντιμερ ειναι οτι δεν βλεπω θερμοκρασια και με τις αλλαγες του καιρου και των συνθηκων , θα χρειαζεται να παιζω περισσοτερο μαζι του.....Αυτο λυνεται με προσθηκη εν σειρα , ενος απλου θερμοστατη....Αν και στα δικα μου συστηματα λογω θερμοσυσωρευσης δεν το χρειαζομαι...Το χρειαζομαι ομως πολυ , για μονοφασικους χωρους , πανω απο 70 τ.μ περιπου , οπου το κανω για επαρκεια ισχυος ,απο το δικτυο.. (Ο θερμοστατης δουλευει η 100 % η 0%)...

Δεν μπορω λοιπον συμφωνησω με την οικονομια που εγραψες 30%...Ισως ομως αυτο να εγινε , διοτι εκτος απο τους εξυπνους θερμοστατες , να εβαλες και πολλους ,απο εκει που ειχες πριν , εναν μονο απλο.....Αυτο ναι...πραγματι γινεται , διοτι δημιουργησες αυτονομιες....Εδωσες και καλυτερη θερμικη ανεση , για τον ενοικο του καθε δωματιου , και δεν εκαιγες , στην μεγαλυτερη θερμοκρασια που ζητα ο ενοικος με τις μεγαλυτερες αναγκες...( οι υπολοιποι σκανε στη ζεστη συνηθως, αλλα και ερχεται φουσκωμενος λογαριασμος)......

Τελικα , λοιπον , δεν πιστευω , πως οι εξυπνοι θερμοστατες , καθοριζουν την οικονομια...Η ενεργεια ειναι μια και δεν εχει να κανει με τους θερμοστατες , αλλα με το συτημα θερμανσης που χρησιμοποιεις...Γενικα θα πω , πως τα συστηματα ακτινοβολιας καταναλωνου 1 και παρεχουν ωφελιμα θερμικα περιπου 2....ενω τα συμβατικα 1 προς 1....και μη ξεχναμε , ακομη και οι απωλειες , στην θερμανση ειναι σε θερμοτητα...
Τα σωματα ακτινοβολιας , διπλασιαζουν την αξιοποιηση , διοτι διαδιδουν ενεργεια με ακτινοβολια και αποδυκνυεται σαφως , απο τα διαγραμματα Stefan Boltsman...Αν θελεις , σου τα στελνω μαι μαιλ....και σου τα εξηγω...Ειδικα σε εσενα , γιατι βλεπω εναν ανθρωπο πολυ υπευθυνο και με την καλη εννοια <μαμουνι> , στο ψαξιμο.....

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> φΙΛΕ Πετρο!!!
> επιμενω...δεν υπαρχουν εξυπνοι θερμοστατες...ειδικα στην θερμανση , που  ακομη και οι απωλειες , σε θερμοτητα παλι αποδιδονται....Και αν ακομη ο  <εξυπνος> PID , <κοβει> πριν φτασεις στην επιθυμητη  θερμοκρασια , και τελικα φτανεις , διοτι το σωμα παραμενει ζεστο ,  αντιστοιχα , ενα απλος ψηφιακος , μολις φτασει κοβει , αλλα ανεβαζει  κιαλλο , μετα τη επιθυμητη , οποτε αργει περισσοτερο να ξαναναψει.....Αν  τωρα το θεμα μας ειναι το 0,2 η το 0,3 του βαθμου , (που δεν  αξιολογειται) , τοτε λεω εγω ρυθμιζω τον απλο στους 19,7 και οχι στους  20 , ωστε να φτασω με το σβησιμο στους 20 ...ενα και το αυτο ,  λοιπον....
> 
> Ομως ακου τωρα που εχεις δικιο , αλλα και πως τελικα , παλι δεν τον τον χρειαζομαι τον εξυνο θερμοστατη...
> 
> Τι κανει ο PID...επιβραδυνει την λειτουργια του , με αναματα και  σβησιματα , καθως πλησιαζει στην επιθυμητη και σβηνει , πριν απο  αυτην...
> Γινεται μια εμεση οικονομια , διοτι ακομη και τα συμβατικα σωματα ,  αποδιδουν ενα ποσοστο ακτινοβολιας...Οταν παραμενει , λοιπον παραπανω  χρονο στην λειτουργια (αλλα σε μειωμενα επιπεδα) , δεν κερδιζεις  ενεργεια αυτη καθε αυτη, αλλα θερμικη ανεση σε αυτο που αιισθανεται ο  ενοικος , διοτι υποβαλλεται στη υπερυθρη περισσοτερη ωρα......ΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ  ΟΤΑΝ ΣΒΗΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΟΡΙΦΕΡ, ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ , ΠΡΙΝ ΑΝΑΨΟΥΝ , ΕΝΩ ΦΤΑΣΑΜΕ  ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΗΤΗ , ΚΡΥΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ , ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΦΑΣΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ,  ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΕΛΑΦΡΩΣ ΧΑΜΗΛΟΤΕΡΗ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΤΑ 0,2 η  0.3....ειναι γιατι με το κοψιμο του θερμοστατη , σταματησε , η εκπομπη  της ακτινοβολιας απο το θερμο σωμα στο ανθρωπινο σωμα....ΚΑΙ ΜΗ  ΞΕΧΝΑΜΕ...ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΣΤΕ (ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΔΙΩΚΟΥΜΕ τελικα) ,  ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΜΕΣΟΣ ΟΡΟΣ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑΣ ΑΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΤΙΝΟΒΟΛΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΣΤΕ...
> 
> Αρα Πετρο τωρα θα πεις , οτα στα σωματα υπερυθρης ακτινοβολιας , χρειαζομαι ακομη πιο πολυ τον εξυπνο θερμοστατη...
> ...



Οταν εξομαλύνουμε την καμπύλη θερμοκρασίας του  χώρου, εκ των πραγμάτων έχουμε οικονομία (και αυτό γίνεται μόνο με PID  έλεγχο). Οταν έχουμε μια εναλλασσόμενη αύξηση και μείωση θερμοκρασίας 2  βαθμών τουλάχιστον και πάνω (που συμβαίνει στους κλασικούς θερμοστάτες),  τότε η οικονομία πάει περίπατο. 





> Δεν μπορω λοιπον συμφωνησω με την  οικονομια που εγραψες 30%...Ισως ομως αυτο να εγινε , διοτι εκτος απο  τους εξυπνους θερμοστατες , να εβαλες και πολλους ,απο εκει που ειχες  πριν , εναν μονο απλο.....Αυτο ναι...πραγματι γινεται , διοτι  δημιουργησες αυτονομιες....Εδωσες και καλυτερη θερμικη ανεση , για τον  ενοικο του καθε δωματιου , και δεν εκαιγες , στην μεγαλυτερη θερμοκρασια  που ζητα ο ενοικος με τις μεγαλυτερες αναγκες...( οι υπολοιποι σκανε  στη ζεστη συνηθως, αλλα και ερχεται φουσκωμενος λογαριασμος)......



Κι όμως μιλάω εκ του αποτελέσματος. Απλά αντικατέστησα  του κλασικούς θερμοστάτες με θερμοστάτες PID. Αυτό ήταν όλο. Αυτό έγινε  σε τέσσερα διαμερίσματα. Φυσικά τα συμπεράσματα δεν ήταν απόρροια μιας  μόνο περιόδου. Οι θερμοστάτες δουλεύουν εδώ και 5 χρόνια (στα 10 χρόνια  της οικοδομής). Τα αποτελέσματα είναι εμφανή.

----------


## Tassos Zachariadis

Πετρο το εγραψα και στο πιο προηγουμενο μηνυμα...Το διαφορικο παιζει τον σοβαρο  ρολο του.....Αλλα θελει ολοκληρες σελιδες η αναλυση....Πρεπει να συνεκτιμηθουν πολλα πραγματα ....π.χ...Τι ειδους θερμανση θα χρησιμοποιησεις(υπερρυθρη η συμβατικη), τι μονωση εχεις......κ.λ.π...Εγω παντα χρησιμοποιω διαφορικο 0,5 , για να ειμαι στα <λεφτα> μου...Οοσο για τους 2 βαθμους που ειπες...αν ειχες τετοιους θερμοστατες , τοτε ναι συμφωνω...απαραδεκτο.....Γιατι αποφορτιζονται τελειως οι τοιχοι απο την θερμοτητα και αντε να τους ζεστανεις, απο την αρχη , αλλα και να στεγνωσεις την εισβαλουσα υγρασια.....

----------


## -nikos-

> Πετρο το εγραψα και στο πιο προηγουμενο μηνυμα...Το διαφορικο παιζει τον σοβαρο ρολο του.....Αλλα θελει ολοκληρες σελιδες η αναλυση....Πρεπει να συνεκτιμηθουν πολλα πραγματα ....π.χ...Τι ειδους θερμανση θα χρησιμοποιησεις(υπερρυθρη η συμβατικη), τι μονωση εχεις......κ.λ.π...Εγω παντα χρησιμοποιω διαφορικο 0,5 , για να ειμαι στα <λεφτα> μου...Οοσο για τους 2 βαθμους που ειπες...αν ειχες τετοιους θερμοστατες , τοτε ναι συμφωνω...απαραδεκτο.....Γιατι αποφορτιζονται τελειως οι τοιχοι απο την θερμοτητα και αντε να τους ζεστανεις, απο την αρχη , αλλα και να στεγνωσεις την εισβαλουσα υγρασια.....



Τασο να ρωτισω κατι αλλο ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
ως γνωστο σε οσους ειχαν-εχουν θερμανση με καποιου ειδους φλογα μεσα στο δωματιο 
[σομπες-τζακια]η φλογα εχει την ιδιωτητα να ''στεγνωνει'' τους τοιχους....
το καλοριφερ [θερμανση με σωματα νερου]
θερμενει μεν τον χωρο αλλα δεν διωχνει την υγρασια
[ενα μιονεκτημα που εχει αυτος ο τροπος θερμανσης]
η ερωτηση μου ειναι = τα ηλεκτρικα σωματα που αναφερεσε εδω πως ''στεγνωνουν'' τον χωρο ??
εφωσον δεν υπαρχει η απαγωγη της καμιναδας η η ακτινοβολεια της φλογας,,,,
ειναι η θερμικη ακτινοβολεια των ηλεκτρικων σωματων ανωτερη της
ακτινοβολειας των απλων σωματων θερμανσης ??

----------


## navar

εγώ απορώ , αφού είναι τόσο καλό , ο ένθερμος υποστηρικτής τους *kambog το πουλάει ?
*http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57756

----------


## kambog

*μου περίσσεψε*

----------


## kambog

> εγώ απορώ , αφού είναι τόσο καλό , ο ένθερμος υποστηρικτής τους *kambog το πουλάει ?
> *http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57756



Εγω τα εχω στο σπιτι μου απο το χειμωνα και ειμαι ευχαριστημενος και με αποδοση και με καταναλωση.

Δεν ειναι της εταιριας που αντιπροσωπεύει ο Τασος ( *ειχα καλυτερη τιμη απο αλλη εταιρια* ).

----------


## -nikos-

> Δεν ειναι της εταιριας που αντιπροσωπεύει ο Τασος ( *ειχα καλυτερη τιμη απο αλλη εταιρια* ).



κατι μου λεει οτι αυτον τον χειμονα θα εχουν γενικα καλυτερες τιμες αυτα τα σωματα
για να τα ΞΕΦΩΡΤΟΘΟΥΝ οσοι δεν προλαβενουν να τα επιστρεψουν,,,,,,
τουλαχιστον αυτοι που τα πηραν μαζι με εργο τεχνης θα τους μινει ο πινακας 
στο κατω κατω ποτε η υψηλη τεχνη δεν ηταν τοσο φθινη και φωτοβολα.

----------


## kambog

> κατι μου λεει οτι αυτον τον χειμονα θα εχουν γενικα καλυτερες τιμες αυτα τα σωματα
> για να τα ΞΕΦΩΡΤΟΘΟΥΝ οσοι δεν προλαβενουν να τα επιστρεψουν,,,,,,
> τουλαχιστον αυτοι που τα πηραν μαζι με εργο τεχνης θα τους μινει ο πινακας 
> στο κατω κατω ποτε η υψηλη τεχνη δεν ηταν τοσο φθινη και φωτοβολα.



.


*Θυμησου το αυτο σε δυο χρονια που θα εχεις βαλει και εσυ*!!!!!


.

----------


## klik

εγώ μπερδεύτηκα, τελικά πουλά ο kambog ή όχι;

----------


## navar

> εγώ μπερδεύτηκα, τελικά πουλά ο kambog ή όχι;



μάλλον ναί !!!

----------


## -nikos-

> εγώ μπερδεύτηκα, τελικά πουλά ο kambog ή όχι;




 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
τωρα το πιασα το υπονοουμενο !!!!!
σωστοοοοος !!

----------


## navar

εγώ απάντησα και στα δύο , καί στο υπονοούμενο και στο εμφανές νόημα !

----------


## kambog

> εγώ απάντησα και στα δύο , καί στο υπονοούμενο και στο εμφανές νόημα !



Πουλαω-Πουλαω.

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗ

Φιλε μου εχω δοκιμασει την υπερθρη θερμανση και ειναι η καλυτερη στον κοσμο εκτος το οτι ειναι ευχαριστη πιο φιλικη απο ολες ευεξια κανει και θαυματα κοιμαμαι καλυτερα ξεκουραζομαι καλυτερα..........Επισης και μαγνητες δοκιμασα και δουλευουν καποιοι μαγνητες δεν δουλευουν........το υδρογονο δεν το δοκιμασα αλλα ειναι πολυπλοκο ο μαγνητης πιο απλος ειναι.........

----------


## leosedf

Στο ίδιο σπίτι μένετε? Γιατί και η IP σας δείχνει γειτονάκια.

----------

-nikos- (05-12-11), 

moutoulos (27-01-12)

----------


## picdev

:Lol:  :Lol:  τι είναι αυτό πάλι με τους μαγνήτες? καινούριος τρόπος θέρμανσης?
ρε μπας και νομίζετε οτι έχουμε βγάλει μονο το δημοτικό? :Laugh:

----------


## leosedf

Antigravity device, ως γνωστόν ο αέρας είναι μονωτικός και επειδή σε κρατάει στον αέρα μέσα στο σπίτι δεν ακουμπάς πουθενά και δεν κρυώνεις. New Concept.

----------


## minusplus

Επαναφέρω το θέμα γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι.
Όλα καλά κ ωραία με τα υπέρυθρα σώματα, όμως πώς γίνετε ο έλεγχος της θερμοκρασίας σε κάθε χώρο?
Θα πρέπει να έχω ένα θερμοστάτη σε κάθε δωμάτιο και να πηγαίνω να τα ανοιγοκλείνω? 
Το σωστό είναι να έχεις το έλεγχο < on/off και θερμοκρασία ξεχωριστά για το κάθε δωμάτιο  > απο ένα κεντρικό σημείο.
Γνωρίζετε κάτι ή θα αρχίσω τις πατέντες?

----------


## ts0gl1s

Φίλε  Δημήτρη υπάρχουν θερμοστάτες πρίζας μόλις πιάσει την θερμοκρασία κλίνει η επαφή και δεν λειτουργεί το σώμα  τα εμπορεύεται ένας φίλος Κατερίνη και έχουν καλή απόδοση έχω βάλει στο σπίτι του παππού μου που είχε μεγάλο πρόβλημα υγρασίας και μειώθηκε εσθήτα..

----------


## minusplus

> Φίλε  Δημήτρη υπάρχουν θερμοστάτες πρίζας μόλις πιάσει την θερμοκρασία κλίνει η επαφή και δεν λειτουργεί το σώμα  τα εμπορεύεται ένας φίλος Κατερίνη και έχουν καλή απόδοση έχω βάλει στο σπίτι του παππού μου που είχε μεγάλο πρόβλημα υγρασίας και μειώθηκε εσθήτα..







> *Θα πρέπει να έχω ένα θερμοστάτη σε κάθε δωμάτιο και να πηγαίνω να τα ανοιγοκλείνω?*



Θάνο ξέρω για τους θερμοστάτες μπρίζας αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι (έκτος ότι είναι αντιαισθητικοί) άν έχω πχ 10 δωμάτια στο σπίτι, θα πάω σε καθένα ξεχωριστά για να τα ανοίξω/κλείσω?

edit:Σαν αυτό για υπέρυθρα σωματα

----------


## Nemmesis

> Ενω τα σωματα με υπερυθρες επειδη εχουν COP 3



XXAAXAAXAXAXAAXAAXAXAXAXAX 
αυτα πανε πεστα αλλου που θα σε πιστεψουνε... ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!  εμαθαν ολοι το cop το θελουν και 3.... 
για εξιγησετο λιγο καλητερο πως γινεται οι αντιστασεις σου να κανε 1KW και να αποδιδουν 3ΚW θερμανσης στον χωρο...
στα κλιματιστικα αυτο ισχυει γιατι εκει δεν εχουμε ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ της θερμοτητας ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑ!!!

υγ... μα πως εχασα εγω τετοιο θεμα παλι???

----------


## Nemmesis

> Τωρα για ποιους λογους , εχουμε διπλασιασμο της ισχυος , με την υπερυθρη , θα το πουμε , σε αλλο μηνυμα......



αυτο το μηνυμα περιμενω... πως απο το ενα περνουμε δυο.... περιμενω με αγωνια να διαβασω τι εχεις να πεις φιλτατε!

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Αυτό με το COP έχει γίνει η καραμέλα πολλών.
Και θα προτιμούσα μια σαφής εξήγηση για cop πάνω από την μονάδα σε ΜΗ αντλία θερμότητας

----------


## Nemmesis

> Αυτό με το COP έχει γίνει η καραμέλα πολλών.
> Και θα προτιμούσα μια σαφής εξήγηση για cop πάνω από την μονάδα σε ΜΗ αντλία θερμότητας



και εγω αυτο περιμενω αλλα μαλλον με την "απορια" θα μεινουμε!!

----------


## spyropap

Έχω κι εγώ μια απορία. Εάν πάρω ένα κομμάτι μάρμαρο με διαστάσεις παρόμοιες με τα θερμαντικά σώματα "υπέρυθρης" και βάλω από πίσω αντίσταση χρωμονικελίνης στερεωμένη επάνω σε βίδες στο μάρμαρο, βάλω κι ένα κομμάτι αλουμίνιο στον τοίχο να αντανακλά και το κρεμάσω δεν θα έχω παρόμοια απόδοση με αυτά τα εισαγώμενα ακριβά θερμαντικά σώματα;

Και όσο αφορά το COP, μη σας πω ότι θα έχω και μεγαλύτερο από τα έτοιμα που έτσι ή αλλιώς παραπάνω από μονάδα δεν είναι..
Να πάω σε ένα νεκροταφείο να φορτώσω μερικές ταφόπλακες, τσάμπα θερμαντικά σώματα "υπέρυθρης"   :Razz:

----------


## leosedf

COP-Τζάμπα!
Δαχτυλέρο κράμπα!

----------


## picdev

> Έχω κι εγώ μια απορία. Εάν πάρω ένα κομμάτι μάρμαρο με διαστάσεις παρόμοιες με τα θερμαντικά σώματα "υπέρυθρης" και βάλω από πίσω αντίσταση χρωμονικελίνης στερεωμένη επάνω σε βίδες στο μάρμαρο, βάλω κι ένα κομμάτι αλουμίνιο στον τοίχο να αντανακλά και το κρεμάσω δεν θα έχω παρόμοια απόδοση με αυτά τα εισαγώμενα ακριβά θερμαντικά σώματα;
> 
> Και όσο αφορά το COP, μη σας πω ότι θα έχω και μεγαλύτερο από τα έτοιμα που έτσι ή αλλιώς παραπάνω από μονάδα δεν είναι..
> Να πάω σε ένα νεκροταφείο να φορτώσω μερικές ταφόπλακες, τσάμπα θερμαντικά σώματα "υπέρυθρης"



ταφόπλακες μέσα στο σπίτι σου?  :Huh: 
εγώ δεν θα το έλεγα ούτε για αστείο

----------


## klik

Έφερε και το ΜΑΚΡΟ τέτοια μαραφέτια!
Για όποιον θέλει να τα θαυμάσει από κοντα :Biggrin:

----------


## Nemmesis

> Έχω κι εγώ μια απορία. Εάν πάρω ένα κομμάτι μάρμαρο με διαστάσεις παρόμοιες με τα θερμαντικά σώματα "υπέρυθρης" και βάλω από πίσω αντίσταση χρωμονικελίνης στερεωμένη επάνω σε βίδες στο μάρμαρο, βάλω κι ένα κομμάτι αλουμίνιο στον τοίχο να αντανακλά και το κρεμάσω δεν θα έχω παρόμοια απόδοση με αυτά τα εισαγώμενα ακριβά θερμαντικά σώματα;
> 
> Και όσο αφορά το COP, μη σας πω ότι θα έχω και μεγαλύτερο από τα έτοιμα που έτσι ή αλλιώς παραπάνω από μονάδα δεν είναι..
> Να πάω σε ένα νεκροταφείο να φορτώσω μερικές ταφόπλακες, τσάμπα θερμαντικά σώματα "υπέρυθρης"



οχι δεν κανει αυτο που λες... την χρωμονικελινη βαλτην σε ενα γυαλινο δοχειο με κενο αερος.... ετσι θα ζεστενεσαι απο αυτην μονο υπερυθρα...
τα μαρμαρα θα ψυχωνται απο τον αερα αρα θα χανεις θερμοκρασια απο εκει οποτε δεν θα γινεται ολη η ηλεκτρικη σου ενεργεια, υπερυθρη ακτινοβολια

----------


## kambog

Στο σιτε το έχει αναλυτικά για το τι περιέχει τον πάνελ και συγκεκριμένα τα  γερμανικά της *INTECH*.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Στο σιτε το έχει αναλυτικά για το τι περιέχει τον πάνελ και συγκεκριμένα τα  γερμανικά της *INTECH*.



ενταξη βρε αγορι μου... εαν αγορασουμε σε εσενα θα ερθουμε.. χαχα... που εχεις και cop3...

----------


## kambog

> ενταξη βρε αγορι μου... εαν αγορασουμε σε εσενα θα ερθουμε.. χαχα... που εχεις και cop3...



το cop είναι θεωρητικό έτσι και αλλιώς είναι για συσκευές που μετατρέπουν την ενέργεια.

----------


## Nemmesis

> το cop είναι θεωρητικό έτσι και αλλιώς είναι για συσκευές που μετατρέπουν την ενέργεια.



αν ηξερες τι ειναι αυτο που λες θα ηξερες οτι για τα υπερυθρα σωματα σου δεν μπορει να ειναι πανω απο την μοναδα!!!! τωρα με το θεωρητικο που λες δεν βγαζω ακρη...

----------


## klik

> ...τι περιέχει τον πάνελ...



μου θύμησες την διαφήμιση: "*τι βάζω μέσα; τον πατέρα μου και τη μάνα μου...*"

----------


## spyropap

> οχι δεν κανει αυτο που λες... την χρωμονικελινη βαλτην σε ενα γυαλινο δοχειο με κενο αερος.... ετσι θα ζεστενεσαι απο αυτην μονο υπερυθρα...
> τα μαρμαρα θα ψυχωνται απο τον αερα αρα θα χανεις θερμοκρασια απο εκει οποτε δεν θα γινεται ολη η ηλεκτρικη σου ενεργεια, υπερυθρη ακτινοβολια



Η λογική με την οποία σκέφτηκα εάν θα είχε καλή απόδοση μια κατασκευή με μαρμαρόπλακα και αντιστάσεις είναι πως 
όταν οι αντιστάσεις θα ζεσταίνουν την πλάκα τότε αυτή θα διαχέει θερμότητα στον χώρο από την συνολική επιφάνεια της, 
θα παρέχει σημαντικό βαθμό απορόφησης της ακτινοβολίας (που μάλλον δεν την θέλουμε) και θα λειτουργεί ως θερμοσυσσωρευτής, 
δηλαδή λειτουργία παρόμοια με τα πυρότουβλα που έχουν-είχαν οι γνωστοί θερμοσυσσωρευτές.

Έχω την εντύπωση πως η ακτινοβολία που εκπέμπουν οι λάμπες αλογόνου που χρησιμοποιούνται πολύ διότι είναι φθηνά 
θερμαντικά σώματα, δεν είναι υγιεινή για κάποιον που βρίσκεται κοντά στην λάμπα, φωτίζουν τον χώρο υπέρυθρα που δεν είναι αρεστό, 
και δεν διαχέουν την θερμότητα ομαλά.
Εάν κάποιος βάλει εμπρός σε λάμπες αλογόνου ή αντιστάσεις πέτρινη-μαρμάρινη-κεραμική πλάκα τότε ίσως να είναι καλύτερα.

Και νομίζω πως αυτή την ιδέα έχουν εφαρμόσει αυτοί που φτιάχνουν τα θερμαντικά σώματα για τα οποία γίνεται συζήτηση.
Το ζητούμενο είναι η πλάκα να αποδίδει την θερμότητα στον αέρα και όχι οι λάμπες ή οι αντιστάσεις.

Για το μαύρο χιούμορ μου με τις ταφόπλακες, γούστα είναι αυτά.
Σε άλλα μέρη της γης οι άνθρωποι θέλουν και έχουν στο σπίτι τους στάχτες, σωρούς, λείψανα, αντικείμενα πεθαμένων ανθρώπων κλπ.
Και συμπαθώ τους πεθαμένους, είναι τα καλύτερα παιδιά, δεν ενοχλούν και είναι πολύ καλύτεροι από άλλους υποκριτές, ζωντανούς 
κακοήθης χαρακτήρες. Και είχα ρωτήσει έναν πεθαμένο που μου απάντησε πως δεν του χρειάζεται η ταφόπλακα μπορώ να την πάρω..

----------


## Nemmesis

> Η λογική με την οποία σκέφτηκα εάν θα είχε καλή απόδοση μια κατασκευή με μαρμαρόπλακα και αντιστάσεις είναι πως 
> όταν οι αντιστάσεις θα ζεσταίνουν την πλάκα τότε αυτή θα διαχέει θερμότητα στον χώρο από την συνολική επιφάνεια της, 
> θα παρέχει σημαντικό βαθμό απορόφησης της ακτινοβολίας (που μάλλον δεν την θέλουμε) και θα λειτουργεί ως θερμοσυσσωρευτής, 
> δηλαδή λειτουργία παρόμοια με τα πυρότουβλα που έχουν-είχαν οι γνωστοί θερμοσυσσωρευτές.



αυτο ομως δεν εχει ΚΑΜΙΑ σχεση με τα υπερυθρα σωματα 






> Και νομίζω πως αυτή την ιδέα έχουν εφαρμόσει αυτοί που φτιάχνουν τα θερμαντικά σώματα για τα οποία γίνεται συζήτηση.
> Το ζητούμενο είναι η πλάκα να αποδίδει την θερμότητα στον αέρα και όχι οι λάμπες ή οι αντιστάσεις.



 καμια σχεση... η πλακα στα υπερυρθα σωματα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ειναι κρυα για να μην χανουμε θερμοτητα απο την αερα που ακουμπαει σε αυτην...

πρεπει να ψαξεις και κυριως να διαβασεις *σωστα* πραγματα για να αρχισεις να λες ΞΕΡΩ και οχι "Έχω την εντύπωση" και "νομιζω"
(γιατι με τα σκουπιδια που βρισκεις για free energy κλπ κλπ εχεις μπερδεμενα πολλα στο μυαλο σου)

υγ. φιλικα παντα και να ξερεις οτι αυτα καθομαι και τα λεω σε εσενα γιατι ξερω οτι εισαι ενα ατομο που πραγματικα ψαχνεται αρκετα και εχει ανοιχτο μυαλο... σε αλλη περιπτωση απλα δεν θα ελεγα τπτ

----------

spyropap (01-02-12)

----------


## spyropap

Αλήθεια είναι κρύες οι πλάκες των σωμάτων υπέρυθρης θέρμανσης; Αυτό δεν το ξέρω. Θα ήθελα για αυτό μια επιβεβαίωση για την θερμοκρασία που αναπτύσουν στην επιφάνεια τους κατά την λειτουργία τους από αυτούς που τα έχουν, παρακαλώ..

----------


## kambog

> Αλήθεια είναι κρύες οι πλάκες των σωμάτων υπέρυθρης θέρμανσης; Αυτό δεν το ξέρω. Θα ήθελα για αυτό μια επιβεβαίωση για την θερμοκρασία που αναπτύσουν στην επιφάνεια τους κατά την λειτουργία τους από αυτούς που τα έχουν, παρακαλώ..





Tα πάνελ υπέρυθρης αναπτύσσουν θερμοκρασίες στην επιφάνεια τους μεταξύ *80-120* βαθμούς Κελσίου.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Tα πάνελ υπέρυθρης αναπτύσσουν θερμοκρασίες στην επιφάνεια τους μεταξύ *80-120* βαθμούς Κελσίου.



στο σπιτι σου.. Οταν δουλευεις τα σωματα αυτα αν  τα πιασεις θα παθεις ευγκαυμα??? Προσεχε τι γραφεις γιατι περισσοτερο μπερδευεις τους αλλους...

----------


## klik

*Καλά, μέχρι και οι ορθές γωνίες θα βράσουν με τέτοια θερμοκρασία!!!*

----------


## spyropap

Για να μην πάθει έγκαυμα κανείς είναι εύκολο να βάλει κάποιος ένα θερμόμετρο επάνω στην επιφάνεια τους και να μας γράψει την θερμοκρασία που δείχνει;

Θα ήθελα και μια ακόμα απάντηση στην παρακάτω ερώτηση:
Γιατί να προτιμήσει κάποιος που θέλει να προμηθευτεί θερμαντικά σώματα υπέρυθρης εισαγώμενα προϊόντα που έχουν παρόμοια απόδοση με αυτά που κατασκευάζουν στην Ελλάδα; Διαφέρουν βέβαια στα υλικά κατασκευής, αλλά από αισθητικής άποψης κάποιοι προτιμούν αυτά με την μαρμάρινη επιφάνεια.

Κάνοντας αναζήτηση με "Θερμαντικά σώματα μαρμάρου" μπορεί να βρει κάποιος αρκετές επιλογές με διαφορετικές τιμές.

Οι έμποροι ισχυρίζονται πως τα προϊόντα τους έχουν καλύτερη απόδοση απο άλλα που όμως έχουν την ίδια κατανάλωση-βαττική ισχύ.
Παρουσιάζουν μετρήσεις που κανείς δεν επαληθεύει όταν πάει να αγοράσει αυτά τα προϊόντα και τα στοιχεία μπορούν να διαφέρουν από την πραγματικότητα όπως για παράδειγμα ένα λάθος σε δεκαδικό ψηφίο σε έντυπο ή διαφήμιση.

----------


## kambog

Το υλικό κατασκευής είναι τέτοιο που δεν πεθαίνεις έγκαυμα.
Και φυσικά δεν τίθεται θέμα ασφάλειας για τα παιδιά (το έχω στης κόρης μου το δωμάτιο που είμαι 2,5 χρονών )
Το ακουμπάς χωρίς φόβο είτε το Γερμανικό ειτε αυτό που έρχεται από Αυστρία.

----------


## kambog

Το θέμα είναι το πόσα watt χρειάζεσαι με κάθε σώμα για να έχεις απόδοση στον χώρο.

----------


## spyropap

> Το ακουμπάς χωρίς φόβο είτε το Γερμανικό ειτε αυτό που έρχεται από Αυστρία.



Πολύ διαφήμιση πέφτει εδώ μέσα. Τα εισαγώμενα δεν είναι τα καλύτερα για την τσέπη σας, είναι πολύ καλά γι αυτούς που τα πωλούν.

Δεν θα τα αγόραζα. Θα έκανα έρευνα αγοράς εάν τα ήθελα (που δεν τα θέλω).

#102 Κάνοντας αναζήτηση με "Θερμαντικά σώματα μαρμάρου" μπορεί να βρει κάποιος αρκετές επιλογές με διαφορετικές τιμές.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Το υλικό κατασκευής είναι τέτοιο που δεν πεθαίνεις έγκαυμα.



τι ειναι αυτα που λες??? χαχαχ.... για γελια ειναι...δηλαδη η επιφανεια του πανελ ειναι στους 100βαθμους αλλα δεν καιγεσαι λογο υλικου... ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟΣ... στο ειπα και πιο πριν... γραφεις ανακριβειες που απλα μπερδευουν τους αλλους.. το οτι αναπτισει το πανε ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ του 80-120βαθμους δεν σημαινει οτι τοση ειναι η θερμοκρασια που εχει στην επιφανεια του... (φανταζομαι δεν διαβασες εκει που εξηγω για ποιο λογο ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ειναι κρυα(οσο ειναι δυνατο)τα πανελ) ασε που εχεις κολλησει και με αυτο το αθλιο site που μας δειχνεις και ξανα δειχνεις... το οποιο γραφει *"Χαμηλότερη κατανάλωση από τον συμβατικό τρόπο θέρμανσης το λιγότερο  κατά 50% και από το Α/C 80%(οικονομία)"* εαν αυτο εσυ το διαβασες και το δεχτηκες επειδη απλα ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΙΔΕΑ δεν ειναι αναγκη να ωθεις και αλλους σε αυτη την παραπληροφορηση.... οσο για τον "ενδεικτικο υπολογισμο εξοδων" που εχει το site ειναι και αυτος απλα τραγικος... κανει μια "μελετη" χωρις να μας δειχνει τα βασικα... τι μονωση εχει το σπιτι?? τι "χειμωνα" εχει η περιοχη?? και πολλα αλλα... αλλα τη να λεμε?? σε ελληνες δεν τα πουλαν... προφανως ειναι αρκετες οι 10μλκιες για να πουλησουν...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Το θέμα είναι το πόσα watt χρειάζεσαι με κάθε σώμα για να έχεις απόδοση στον χώρο.



το θεμα ειναι να μαθεις τη αναγκη εχει ο χωρος σου σε watt... τα αλλα μετα ειναι ευκολα... πχ εστω οτι ο χωρος σου θελει 3kw θερμανσης... απο εκει και περα εσυ αποφασιζεις τι θα καψεις
α) πετρελαιο με αγορα 1€ το 1L=12kw αρα θα καψεις  0,25€
β) πανελ υπερυθρα 3kw = 3*0,08 = 0,24€ (δεν εχουν cop που λες εσυ ετσι στην ΚΑΛΗΤΕΡΗ περιπτωση θερμανση θα παρεις οσο ρευμα καψεις)
γ) κλιματισμος που με ενα πολυ μετριο μηχανημα με COP 3 εχουμε 3kwθερμανσης/3cop = 1kw καταναλωσης = 0,08€

σημασια δεν εχει ποσο ρευμα καιει κατι (το λεω γιατι θα πεις οτι τα σωματα ειναι 300-400W) σημασια εχει ΠΟΣΟ θα καψουν οι διαφορες μεθοδοι για να εχουν το ΙΔΙΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ!!

----------


## Tassos Zachariadis

καλησπερα φιλοι μου και παλι....δυστυχως λογω φορτου εργασιας ελειψα πολλους μηνες απο εδω και θα συμφωνησω με τον Νemmesis, οτι οφειλω μια απαντηση.....Δυστυχως η απουσια , επιβεβαιωσε , την παροιμια.....οταν λειπει η γατα χορευουν τα ποντικια.....και πως αλλιως να απαντησω στον φιλο μας τον Nemmesi, οταν 1) ειρωνευεται 2) ειρωνευεται ενω ειναι  ανωνυμος  (πολυ ασχημο για την κουλτουρα μου), 3) χρησιμοποιει εκφρασεις καφενειου και μαλιστα οχι και τοσο ευγενικες ....δεν τον παρεξηγω βεβαια , διοτι μια χαρα κρυβεται στην ανωνυμια του...και το κανει δωρεαν και τζαμπα.....εγω , λοιπον επωνυμα απαντω , οτι μεσα απο τις ιδιοτητες του μαυρου σωματος -σε συνδυασμο με τα διαγραμματα Stefan Boltzman , οπου υπαρχει σχεση εμβαδου επιφανειας και θερμοκρασιακης επιφανειας , συναγεται οτι για επιφανειες που εκπεμπουν 100% ακτινοβολια , αποδιδεται διπλασιο θερμικο φορτιο , απο την καταναλισκομενη ενεργεια ........Επειδη ομως εδω ειναι φορουμ και οχι συγγραμα για δεκαδες σελιδες , καλω οποιον θελει , να του στειλω το εγχειριδιο που εγραψα για την Αυστριακη εταιρεια που εκπροσωπω , τα διαγραμματα και τις αποδειξεις....Αλλωστε , το Α.Π.Θ, στην μελετη του συστηματος μας το αναφερει σαφως....για αμονωτα κτιρια , συντελεστης αξιοποιησης 1,55 και για τα μονωμενα , 1, 80.....Βεβαια απο τη πλευρα μου , ο συντελεστης αυτος πιστευω ειναι μεγαλυτερος , διοτι δεν εγινε ο συσχετισμος , για στεγνα κτιρια , τον δευτερο χρονο λειτουργιας , οπου η αποδοση ανεβαινει κατακορυφα , λογω απουσιας υγρασιας, στα δομικα στοιχεια.....Εκεινο ομως που μπορω να σας δωσω ευκολα να καταλαβετε και να απαντησω στο δευτερο θεμα του Νεμεση ειναι για το Μαρμαρο......Λοιπον φιλτατε Νεμεσση , ανατρεξε , στην σελιδα εταιρειας , με θερμανση μαρμαρου και δες ποσα Watt καταναλωνει βασει ονομαστικης ισχυος , ενα πανελ μαρμαρου , διαστασεων 100χ60.....Θερμοκρασια επιφανειας , αν δεν το γραφει τηλεφωνησε να σου πουν γυρω στους 90 βαθμους....Υστερα ανατρεξε στο αυστριακο συστημα υπερυθρης με τον βερμικουλιτη και δες ποση ονομαστικη ισχυ εχει το πανελ ιδιας διαστασης 100χ60 .....και λιγο παραπανω θερμοκρασιας 95 βαθμςων.....Ως εκθαυματος για σενα , οχι για μενα , θα εχει ονομαστικη ισχυ , περιπου την μιση απο οτι το μαρμαρο , ενω εχει ιση επιφανεια σ εμβαδον και θερμοκρασια επιφανειας.....Με λιγα λογια ιση αποδοση...αλλα την μιση καταναλωση......οταν θα προβληματιστεις απο αυτο, τοτε στειλε μου ενα μαιλ...να σου εξηγησω τα παντα....αλλα θα μου πεις επιτελους και το ονομα σου.....Φιλοι μου και κατι τελευταιο....προσοχη στιςα απομιμησεις απο αλεξιπτωστιστες , που βαπτιζουν αυστριακα η γερμανικα , κινεζικα υπερυθρα ...Να ζητατε επιμονα το τηλεφωνο του εργοστασιου κατασκευης....

----------


## Nemmesis

> καλησπερα φιλοι μου και παλι....δυστυχως λογω φορτου εργασιας ελειψα πολλους μηνες απο εδω και θα συμφωνησω με τον Νemmesis, οτι οφειλω μια απαντηση.....Δυστυχως η απουσια , επιβεβαιωσε , την παροιμια.....οταν λειπει η γατα χορευουν τα ποντικια.....και πως αλλιως να απαντησω στον φιλο μας τον Nemmesi, οταν 1) ειρωνευεται 2) ειρωνευεται ενω ειναι  ανωνυμος  (πολυ ασχημο για την κουλτουρα μου), 3) χρησιμοποιει εκφρασεις καφενειου και μαλιστα οχι και τοσο ευγενικες ....δεν τον παρεξηγω βεβαια , διοτι μια χαρα κρυβεται στην ανωνυμια του...και το κανει δωρεαν και τζαμπα.....εγω , λοιπον επωνυμα απαντω , οτι μεσα απο τις ιδιοτητες του μαυρου σωματος -σε συνδυασμο με τα διαγραμματα Stefan Boltzman , οπου υπαρχει σχεση εμβαδου επιφανειας και θερμοκρασιακης επιφανειας , συναγεται οτι για επιφανειες που εκπεμπουν 100% ακτινοβολια , αποδιδεται διπλασιο θερμικο φορτιο , απο την καταναλισκομενη ενεργεια ........Επειδη ομως εδω ειναι φορουμ και οχι συγγραμα για δεκαδες σελιδες , καλω οποιον θελει , να του στειλω το εγχειριδιο που εγραψα για την Αυστριακη εταιρεια που εκπροσωπω , τα διαγραμματα και τις αποδειξεις....Αλλωστε , το Α.Π.Θ, στην μελετη του συστηματος μας το αναφερει σαφως....για αμονωτα κτιρια , συντελεστης αξιοποιησης 1,55 και για τα μονωμενα , 1, 80.....Βεβαια απο τη πλευρα μου , ο συντελεστης αυτος πιστευω ειναι μεγαλυτερος , διοτι δεν εγινε ο συσχετισμος , για στεγνα κτιρια , τον δευτερο χρονο λειτουργιας , οπου η αποδοση ανεβαινει κατακορυφα , λογω απουσιας υγρασιας, στα δομικα στοιχεια.....Εκεινο ομως που μπορω να σας δωσω ευκολα να καταλαβετε και να απαντησω στο δευτερο θεμα του Νεμεση ειναι για το Μαρμαρο......Λοιπον φιλτατε Νεμεσση , ανατρεξε , στην σελιδα εταιρειας , με θερμανση μαρμαρου και δες ποσα Watt καταναλωνει βασει ονομαστικης ισχυος , ενα πανελ μαρμαρου , διαστασεων 100χ60.....Θερμοκρασια επιφανειας , αν δεν το γραφει τηλεφωνησε να σου πουν γυρω στους 90 βαθμους....Υστερα ανατρεξε στο αυστριακο συστημα υπερυθρης με τον βερμικουλιτη και δες ποση ονομαστικη ισχυ εχει το πανελ ιδιας διαστασης 100χ60 .....και λιγο παραπανω θερμοκρασιας 95 βαθμςων.....Ως εκθαυματος για σενα , οχι για μενα , θα εχει ονομαστικη ισχυ , περιπου την μιση απο οτι το μαρμαρο , ενω εχει ιση επιφανεια σ εμβαδον και θερμοκρασια επιφανειας.....Με λιγα λογια ιση αποδοση...αλλα την μιση καταναλωση......οταν θα προβληματιστεις απο αυτο, τοτε στειλε μου ενα μαιλ...να σου εξηγησω τα παντα....αλλα θα μου πεις επιτελους και το ονομα σου.....Φιλοι μου και κατι τελευταιο....προσοχη στιςα απομιμησεις απο αλεξιπτωστιστες , που βαπτιζουν αυστριακα η γερμανικα , κινεζικα υπερυθρα ...Να ζητατε επιμονα το τηλεφωνο του εργοστασιου κατασκευης....



εγω διαβασα...
ανωνυμος... μπλα μπλα μπλα.... μαρμαρο...
ειρωνικος ναι... λογια του καφενειου ναι.. αληθεια αυτα ειναι επιχηρηματα σου??

λοιπον... ας τα παρουμε απο την αρχη... λες *οπου υπαρχει σχεση εμβαδου επιφανειας και θερμοκρασιακης επιφανειας ,  συναγεται οτι για επιφανειες που εκπεμπουν 100% ακτινοβολια , αποδιδεται  διπλασιο θερμικο φορτιο , απο την καταναλισκομενη* Θα με ενδιαφερε πολυ να μαθω απο που προερχεται το ΔΙΠΛΑΣΙΟ θερμικο φορτιο... οχι απο λογια σου... αλλα απο τις μελετες και τα αλλα που αναφερεις ... γιατι μολις μαθω και εγω ο ασχετος, θα φτιαξω το αεικινητο με βαση τα δικα σου σωματα 1kw θα καιω 2kw θα παιρνω σε θερμοτητα το 1.5 απο αυτα θα το δουλευω για να συντηρω την θερμοτητα και το 500w θα τα κανω οτι θελω... γενικα δωσε οτι χαρτικο εχεις.. συγγραματα, εγχειριδια κλπ κλπ κλπ... αλλιως δεν πιστευω λεξη.. (θελω να διαβασω πιο σημειο παρερμηνευετε παλι)
αυτο με το μαρμαρο... μαλλον τα μπερδεψες.. διαβασε καλητερα πιος μιλησε για το μαρμαρο... δεν ημουν εγω... κατα τα αλλα τα υπολοιπα λιγο πολυ τα εχεις γραψει και πιο πριν σχεδον αυτουσια
"το Α.Π.Θ, στην μελετη του συστηματος μας το αναφερει σαφως....για  αμονωτα κτιρια , συντελεστης αξιοποιησης 1,55 και για τα μονωμενα , 1,  80.....Βεβαια απο τη πλευρα μου , ο συντελεστης αυτος πιστευω ειναι  μεγαλυτερος , διοτι δεν εγινε ο συσχετισμος , για στεγνα κτιρια , τον  δευτερο χρονο λειτουργιας , οπου η αποδοση ανεβαινει κατακορυφα , λογω  απουσιας υγρασιας, στα δομικα στοιχεια"
ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αυτο το λες και στον καθενα που μπαινει στο μαγαζι σου...


οσο για το ανωνυμος θα σου πω μονο οτι εγω δεν προσπαθω να πουλησω τιποτα... απο εκει και περα οποιος θελει στελνει pm

αναφερες το καλο κυριο Stefan Boltzman, ο νομος του νομιζω αναφερει οτι η ενεργεια που εκμπεμπει ενα μελανο σωμα ειναι αναλογη με την απολυτη θερμοκρασια του υψομενη στην τεταρτη επι την σταθερα Στεφαν-Μπολτσμαν σωστα??? *αναφερει πουθενα οτι η ενεργεια που θα χρειαστει ενα μελανο σωμα για να φτασει σε μια θερμοκρασια ειναι η μιση απο την ενεργεια που θα εκπεμψει σε αυτη θερμοκρασια??*  ααα ...μια και το εφερε η κουβεντα.. μπορεις να μας πει τι ειναι ενα μελανο σωμα?? μπορει να υπαρξει στην φυση??? το εφτιαξε η εταιρια σου???
σε αυτην εδω την εξισωση μπορεις να μου πεις τι τιμη εχει το ε για τα υπερυθρα σωματα σας?? Rτ = σ*ε*Τ^4 


οσο για τα σχολια που εκανα για το υπεροχο site δεν εχεις να πεις τπτ?? 80% οικονομια απο τα κλιματιστικα?? 

υγ. και αυτο το 100% ακτινοβολια βρε παιδακι μου τοσο καιρο το αφησα ασχολιαστο... πες μου αφου ειναι 100% γιατι τα σωματα σας οταν τα πιανεις ειναι ζεστα?? αυτη η θερμοτητα δεν ειναι χαμενη ενεργεια που δεν εγινε υπερυθρη???... 


τελος θελω να πω οτι εγω δεν εχω κατι με την υπερυθρη θερμανση... εγω εχω με τα διαφορα που λεγονται για να τραβανε θυματα αγοραστες

----------


## zevooazaz

πολύ ωραια guys.
Μπραβο σας.... τωρα μπερδευτηκα περισσότερο.
Εγω προσωπικά σαν πανάσχετος με τα παραπάνω που λέτε τόση ώρα, δεν έχω καταλάβει αν πρέπει να αγοράσω ή όχι.
θεωρώ πως σε αυτην την τοποθεσία βρίσκονται άνθρωποι με γνώσεις που μπορούν να δώσουν μια κατεύθυνση σε μας τους αδαείς. 
Το σίγουρο είναι ότι πετρέλαιο και γκάζι μάλλον "τελείωσαν" στην Ελλάδα ως ασύμφορα (το ένα λογο τιμής και το δευτερο λόγο χαζομάρας)

Μπορούμε να επανέλθουμε λίγο???? Ο δίνει ο κύριος παραπάνω δοκιμαστικά σώματα??? αν είναι μια δοκιμή θα μας ψήσει!!

----------


## makiskous

Μπορεί κάποιος να μας δώσει περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την μελέτη του ΑΠΘ..π.χ. πότε έγινε , από ποιο τμήμα , με ποιανού την υπογραφη......

----------

Nemmesis (10-02-12)

----------


## Tassos Zachariadis

Νεμεσση, επανερχομαι για ακομη μια φορα....Επ ευκαιρια , θα απαντησω σε οσα θυμηθω να απαντησω , οχι μονο , σε σεχεση με οσα εγραψες , αλλα και οσα γραφηκαν και απο αλλους , στις τελευταιες αναφορες , περι υπερυθρης θερμοτητας......
Παντως οφειλω , να ομολογησω πως σε ενα εχεις δικιο....υπαρχουν πολλοι αμαθεις ,αλλα και οχι τοσο εντιμοι , που προσπαθουν να πιασουν θυματα , με λογια του αερα , ειδικα στον τομεα της υπερυθρης τεχνολογιας , οπου υπαρχει σχετικο κενο , στην ακαδημαικη βιβλιογραφια....εδω βαφτιζουν τα συστηματα τους αυστριακα και πιστοποιημενα , οταν ειναι απλα κινεζικα χωρις καμια πιστοποιηση...εδω οικοιοποιουνται την πιστοποιηση του Αριστοτελειου , ενω αυτη εγινε μονο για το Αυστριακο συστημα που αντιπροσωπευω......
Τελος παντων......θα σου απαντησω σε καποια , αν και δεν θα επρεπε...1) γιατι εγω μιλαω επωνυμα και 2) γιατι με προσβαλλες λεγοντας , πως λεω ανακριβειες για να πουλησω....6 χρονια φιλτατε , η τεχνικη μου εταιρεια μονο με υπερυθρη ασχολειται , οταν ακομη το πετρελαιο στοιχιζε 45 λεπτα ανα λιτρο , και καμια αρπαχτη δεν ηρθα να κανω.....Θα ηταν καλο λοιπον , να σεβεσαι εταιρειες και προιοντα οπως τα δικα μου , που επι χρονια παλευουν μεσα απο γνωση και πολυ δουλεια ,για να αναπτυξουν  καινοτομες τεχνολογιες , προσκρουοντας συνεχως ,ειτε  σε αντιπαραθεσεις σαν την δικια σου , ειτε σε καθε λογης  συμφεροντα.....
Τωρα μαλιστα , που δικαιωνομαστε , για την δουλεια μας και το προιον μας , εχουμε και τους αλεξιπτωτιστες , που και κειμενα μας τα παρουσιαζουν σαν δικα τους, φωτογραφιες μας κλεβουν και το χειροτερο οπως πριν ειπα , παραουσιαζουν τα κινεζικα απιστοποιητα προιοντα τους , σαν πιστοποιημενα και ευρωπαικα.....
Λοιπον απαντω σε διαφορα θεματα που μπηκαν εδω χωρις σειρα....

1) Υπερυθρη ακτινοβολια εκπεμπουν ολα τα θερμα σωματα....οπως και το ανθρωπινο σωμα....και παραμενουν θερμα , ειτε σε κενο αερος ειτε στον αερα.....απλα στο κενο αερος εκπεμπουν 100%ακτινοβολια , γιατι δεν υπαρχει ο αερας , που θα δεσμευσει θερμοτητα......Το συστημα που αντιπροσωπευω , κατατην αποψη της εταιρειας  αποδιδει 95% υπερυθρη ενω κατα την αποψη του Α.Π.Θ 90%....Δεν εχω αντιρρηση να δεχτω την αποψη του πανεπιστημιου , μιας και ο προισταμενος καθηγητης της μελετης , θεωρειται κορυφαιος , οχι μονο στην Ελλαδα....
απαντω λοιπον χωρις σειρα σε καποια απο αυτα που τεθηκαν απο πολλους απο εσας...

1) Μελαν (μαυρο σωμα) , ειναι θεωρητικο μοντελλο υλης , που αποροφα ολη την ακτινιβολια χωρις να ανακαλα , κανενα ποσοστο της....αποροφωντας την λοιπον θερμαινεται και την επανεκπεμπει 100%.....Τα πανελ της εταιρειας μου απλα πλησιαζουν το μοντελλο κατα 90%....οντως το 10% δεσμευεται απο τον αερα , δεν χανεται ομως  , απλα μεταφερεται με συναγωγη (συμβατικος τροπος)....Αρα τα σωματα που ακτινοβολουν θερμοτητα ειναι θερμα σωματα και οχι κρυα που καπου εδω γραφηκε...
2) Καποιος φιλος ειπε , οτι ενω το σωμα ανεβαζει 100 βαθμους , δεν υπαρχει φοβος εγκαυματος...Ο Νεμεσης , τον εκρινε σαν τραγικο για τη θεση του....Απαντω λοιπον , πως οντως , τα σωματα υπερυθρης ακτινοβολιας , δεν δημιουργουν εγκαυμα στους 100 βαθμους , εΝω αντιθετα ενα γυμνο μεταλλικο αντικειμενο δημιουργει.....Αυτο συμβαινει διοτι οι επιφανειες των σωματωΝ , ειναι ετσι κατασκευασμενες , ωστε , να ειναι το δυνατον ελαχιστες στην αγωγιμοτητα της θερμοτητας ...οποτε , καθως θα ακουμπησει το δερμα μας , επανω , στην θερμη επιφανεια , θα αισθανθει μεν το αισθημα του καψιματος και πριν προλαβει να καει , ανταμνακλαστικα θα τραβηχτει.....αντιθετως , στους μεταλλικους καλους γωγους , δεν θα προλαβει , διοτι λογω της υψηλης αγωγιμοτητας τους , στην θερμοτητα , θα αναπληρωσουν την ενεργεια που εχασαν εξαιτιας της επαφης με το πιο κρυο δερμα και θα του μεταφερουν θερμοτητα , επαναληπτικα....αυτος και ο λογος εγκαυματος....για τους καλους αγωγους και μη εγκαυματος για τους <κακους> (πανελ υπερυθρης)
3) Ρωτησες που γραφει οτι η ακτινοβολια δινει διπλασιο θερμικο φορτιο , απο αυτο που καταναλωνεται , για να παραχθει...Απαντω ...πουθενα.....Υπαρχουν ομως ασφαλη διαγραμματα , που δειχνουν το αποδιδομενο φορτιο , σε σχεση με το εμβαδον επιφανειας και θερμοκρασιας (για τα μελανα σωματα).....Μια ενδειξη π.χ του διαγραμματος  ειναι οτι  επιφανεια ενος τετρ.μετρου θερμοκρασιας , 75 βαθμων κελσιου αποδιδει με ακτινοβολια , θερμικο φορτιο 1750 watt.....Αν το αναγουμε τωρα , σε ενα μοντελλο της εταιρειας μου ισχυος 900 watt , με 0,84 τ.μ επιφανεια και θερμοκρασια 95 βαθμους...επιφανειας, καταληγουμε οτι με 900watt καταναλωση την ωρα , παιρνουμε περιπου τα διπλα θερμικα (σχεδον μελαν σωμα)......και δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ξεπερνας Νεμμεση , ετσι αβιαστα , το συμπερασμα της εδρας μεταφορας θερμοτητας , που δινει αντιστοιχη αναλογια (συντελεστ αξιοποιησης) 1,54  στα  τα αμονωτα και 1,8  στα μονωμενα που προκειται να θερμανθουν , με πανελ υπερυθρης της εταιρειας μου .....(απο την πλευρα μου θεωρω ακομη ακι αυτην την πολυ υψηλη βαθμολογηση καπως αυστηρη).......

3) Το λεω παλι...μην μπερδευεστε , με σομπες αλογονουκαι ακτινοβολιες που βγαζουν* ορατο  φως*......Η υπερυθρη ακτινοβολια , που ειναι και η αποδοτικοτερη , *δεν βγαζει φως (ειναι αορατη)* και ειναι η μονη αβλαβης , αλλα και απιστευτα επωφελης για την υγεια.....

4) Αληθεια *ποτε ειπα?* πως εχουμε οικονομια 80% απο τα κλιματιστικα....Για  να πω την αληθεια ουτε καν γνωριζω....ποτε δεν μπηκα σε ερυνα συγκρισης , με ενα μεσο θερμανσης , που το θεωρω απαρεδεκτο για την υγεια των κτιριων (υγροι παγωμενοι τοιχοι) και την υγεια μας (θερμο κεφαλι -κρυα ποδια-αιωρηση σκονης και μικροβιων).....

5) Για τα Μαρμαρα Νεμεσση το συζητησες και εσυ...και εβαλα ενα πολυ ωραιο παραδειγμα για οσους το καταλαβαν.....σε προετρεψα , να συγκρινεις εμβαδον επιφανειας και θερμοκρασιας , γνωστου μαρμαρου που κυκλοφορει , σε σχεση με την ονομαστικη του ισχυ....υστερα δες και το δικο μου....ιδιο εμβαδον , ιδια θερμοκρασια.....ιδιο αποτελεσμα λοιπον...με την μιση περιπου ισχυ....ερευνησε λοιπον.....

6) ποτε δεν μιλησα οτι τα δικα μας σωματα εχουν 100% υπερυθρη...ειπα πως εινα 90-95%....αλλα εσενα ποιος σου ειπε οτι τα θερμα σωματα δεν εκπεμπουν ακτινοβολια...ακριβως το αντιθετο συμβαινει....δηλαδη ο ηλιος που μονο ακτινοβολια εκπεμπει , ειναι κρυος....καινουργια γνωση αυτη????????!!!!!!!!!!!!

Αυτα ως εδω...δεν εξερω αν εχω τον χρονο να επανελθω.....Ξερω βεβαια πως κακως το κανω , γιατι καποιοι ανταγωνιστες , που υποσχονται οτι θα σωσουν τον κοσμο απο το πετρελαιο , για ακομη μια φορα , θα αντιγραψουν οσα εγραψα και θα τα αναπαραγουν αυτουσια στα διαφημιστικα τους....ακομη και με τα ορθογραφικα και εκφραστικα μου λαθη....Ομως ποτε τους δεν θα μαθουν στην ουσια , γιατι απλα δεν αγαπουν αυτην την τεχνολογια....μονο να τα αρπαξουν θελουν....γιαυτο φερονται σαν σωτηρες του ταλαιπωρημενου οικονομικα κοσμου....Εγω φυσικα δεν το κανω και το απεδειξα με την πορεια μου...εδω και εξι χρονια , οταν το πετρελαιο κοστιζε 45 λεπτα ανα λιτρο....
Επελεξα ομως το καλυτερο προιον παγκοσμιως ,το περισσοτερο πιστοποιημενο ,ενω προσωπικα  καθισα στο θρανιο , αν και οχι τοσο μικρος , εβρεξα πισινο , πειραματιστηκα , διαβασα , ασχοληθηκα......Ηρθα σε επαφη με το πανεπιστημιο , ελαβα πιστοποιησεις και μελετες , αγαπησα αυτο που κανω και τωρα ειμαι περηφανος που το πουλαω.....Υπερηφανος γιατι ξερω πως προσφερω στον χρηστη Υγεια , στεγνωμα δομικων στοιχειων απο υγρασια , προοπτικη προμηθεις των ανανεωσιμω πηγων αργοτερα , στην μιση ποσοτητα (αφου χρειαζομαι την μιση περιπου εγκατεστημενη ισχυ)....Επισης , εεχω ενα απολυτως ασφαλες προιον , που δεν κινδυνευει ο χρηστης , να του καει το σπιτι , οπως πιθανον να κινδυνευει , απο αντιστοιχες ηλεκτρικες συσκευες , που πρεπει να ειναι συνεχως στο ρευμα , χωρις τα αντιστοιχα πιστοποιητικα ασφαλειας....Αυτα φιλοι μου....αλλα και αλλα πολλα φυσικα , που δεν περιμενετε ελπιζω να τα γραψω ολα εδω....
Να ειστε καλα ..και ...<Ερευνατε τα γραφας>.....

----------


## Tassos Zachariadis

η μελετη εγινε απο την Εδρα μεταφορας θερμοτητας.....γραψε μου ενα μαιλ , ονομα επιθετο και τηλεφωνο να σου τη στειλω...το δικο μου μαιλ zahanas@otenet.gr

----------


## Nemmesis

> Νεμεσση, επανερχομαι για ακομη μια φορα....Επ ευκαιρια , θα απαντησω σε οσα θυμηθω να απαντησω , οχι μονο , σε σεχεση με οσα εγραψες , αλλα και οσα γραφηκαν και απο αλλους , στις τελευταιες αναφορες , περι υπερυθρης θερμοτητας......
> Παντως οφειλω , να ομολογησω πως σε ενα εχεις δικιο....υπαρχουν πολλοι αμαθεις ,αλλα και οχι τοσο εντιμοι , που προσπαθουν να πιασουν θυματα , με λογια του αερα , ειδικα στον τομεα της υπερυθρης τεχνολογιας , οπου υπαρχει σχετικο κενο , στην ακαδημαικη βιβλιογραφια....εδω βαφτιζουν τα συστηματα τους αυστριακα και πιστοποιημενα , οταν ειναι απλα κινεζικα χωρις καμια πιστοποιηση...εδω οικοιοποιουνται την πιστοποιηση του Αριστοτελειου , ενω αυτη εγινε μονο για το Αυστριακο συστημα που αντιπροσωπευω......
> Τελος παντων......θα σου απαντησω σε καποια , αν και δεν θα επρεπε...1) γιατι εγω μιλαω επωνυμα και 2) γιατι με προσβαλλες λεγοντας , πως λεω ανακριβειες για να πουλησω....6 χρονια φιλτατε , η τεχνικη μου εταιρεια μονο με υπερυθρη ασχολειται , οταν ακομη το πετρελαιο στοιχιζε 45 λεπτα ανα λιτρο , και καμια αρπαχτη δεν ηρθα να κανω.....Θα ηταν καλο λοιπον , να σεβεσαι εταιρειες και προιοντα οπως τα δικα μου , που επι χρονια παλευουν μεσα απο γνωση και πολυ δουλεια ,για να αναπτυξουν  καινοτομες τεχνολογιες , προσκρουοντας συνεχως ,ειτε  σε αντιπαραθεσεις σαν την δικια σου , ειτε σε καθε λογης  συμφεροντα.....σε αυτο μπραβο... και βασικα θελω να σου πω κατι που μαλλον δεν το καταλαβες ακομα.. το βασικοτερο πραγμα που δεν συμφωνω με αυτα που λες ειναι ο διπλασιασμος των watt που εχουμε στην εξοδο σε σχεση με την εισοδο... αυτο ειναι τραγικο να λεγεται....παραβενει τον βασικοτερο κανονα της θερμοδυναμικης 
> Τωρα μαλιστα , που δικαιωνομαστε , για την δουλεια μας και το προιον μας , εχουμε και τους αλεξιπτωτιστες , που και κειμενα μας τα παρουσιαζουν σαν δικα τους, φωτογραφιες μας κλεβουν και το χειροτερο οπως πριν ειπα , παραουσιαζουν τα κινεζικα απιστοποιητα προιοντα τους , σαν πιστοποιημενα και ευρωπαικα.....
> Λοιπον απαντω σε διαφορα θεματα που μπηκαν εδω χωρις σειρα....
> 
> 1) Υπερυθρη ακτινοβολια εκπεμπουν ολα τα θερμα σωματα....οπως και το ανθρωπινο σωμα....και παραμενουν θερμα , ειτε σε κενο αερος ειτε στον αερα.....απλα στο κενο αερος εκπεμπουν 100%ακτινοβολια , γιατι δεν υπαρχει ο αερας , που θα δεσμευσει θερμοτητα......Το συστημα που αντιπροσωπευω , κατατην αποψη της εταιρειας  αποδιδει 95% υπερυθρη ενω κατα την αποψη του Α.Π.Θ 90%....Δεν εχω αντιρρηση να δεχτω την αποψη του πανεπιστημιου , μιας και ο προισταμενος καθηγητης της μελετης , θεωρειται κορυφαιος , οχι μονο στην Ελλαδα....
> απαντω λοιπον χωρις σειρα σε καποια απο αυτα που τεθηκαν απο πολλους απο εσας...
> 
> ...



φευγεις λοιπον χωρις να μας δειξεις ΚΑΜΙΑ απο την μελετες που υποσχεθηκες... και το βασικοτερο χωρις να ξερεις ΠΟΣΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΙΠΛΑΣΙΣΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ!!! 

υγ. ελπιζω να καταλαβες οτι δεν ειμαι αντιπαλος των υπερυθρων σωματων σου... ειμαι αντιπαλος σε καποια αυτα που ειπες!!!! πρεπει τωρα να επιλεξεις ενα site διακοσμησης.. εκει θα δεχτουν οσα λες και θα πουλησεις καλητερα!!!

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> η μελετη εγινε απο την Εδρα μεταφορας θερμοτητας.....γραψε μου ενα μαιλ , ονομα επιθετο και τηλεφωνο να σου τη στειλω...το δικο μου μαιλ zahanas@otenet.gr



Ενα linkάρισμα εδώ δεν μπορεί να γίνει, για το διαβάσουν όλοι? Εκτός αν αποτελεί πνευματική ιδιοκτησία.
Επίσης θα εκτιμούσα μια αναφορά σε αυτόν τον "συντελεστή αξιοποίησης", για να καταλάβουμε τελικά τι σημαίνει και φαντάζομαι δεν έχει να κάνει με τον συντελεστή απόδοσης.

Φιλικά
Πέτρος

----------

makiskous (11-02-12), 

Nemmesis (11-02-12)

----------


## Tassos Zachariadis

Επανερχομαι και παλι Νεμεσση…..πως θα μπορουσα αλλωστε να κανω το αντιθετο , όταν ειδα τρια πραγματα.
1)    Ότι δεν κατανοησες , οσα κατεγραψα σαφως….με διατυπωση για αρχαριους
2)    Όταν δεν κατανοησες αυτά , που κατεγραψα , οσο και τοσο σαφως , με αναφορες για προχωρημενους
3)    Μου ειπς ότι υποσχεθηκα ότι θα δειξω μελετες……Εχω ηδη απαντησει άλλο πραγμα και δεν καταλαβαινω τον λογο που το διαστρεβλωνεις….Θα στειλω μελετη σε μαιλ , ειπα , σε εκεινον που θα μου το ζητησει επωνυμα δινοντας μου τηλ επικοινωνιας και emai…
Εδώ μιλαμε ξεκαθαρα και διαστρεβλώνονται πραγματα , μεσα από την ασφαλη ανωνυμια …καταλαβαινεις , τι θα γινει σε μια μελετη , που θα δοθει , σε ηλεκτρονικα ψευδωνυμα….
4)    Εγραψες , πως ειμαι καλος για σαιτ διακοσμησης…..Εγω τωρα , απλα θα σου αποδειξω , ότι πολλα από οσα εγραψες (όχι όλα) , είναι μαλλον για σαιτ υψηλης κομμωτικης…..
Ξεκινω με τα ευκολα που εβαλες…..
*Α) θερμοκρασια πανελ υπερυθρης (της δικης μου εταιρειας)*…..Ναι φιλε …ειναι 95 βαθμους!!!!!...η εξωτερικη επιφανεια…..και ελα σε παρακαλω να αγγιξεις ένα…δεν θα παθεις εγκαυμα….θα το κανω πρωτα εγω για εσενα….για να μη φοβασαι…..Μα τι εσπανα τα χεραι μου να γραφω τοση ωρα ρε Νεμεσση εξηγωντας , πως στους 95-100 βαθμους , στο μεταλλο παθαινεις εγκαυμα , ενώ στις επιφανειες του πανελ υπερυθρης όχι…..και το εξηγησα  ο δυστηχης και πριν….ειναι θεμα πολύ μικρης θερμικης αγωγιμοτητας , των εξωτερικων υλικων των πανελ , ώστε , να μην μπορει να αναπληρωθει γρηγορα η ενεργεια , που ηδη απορροφησες  με το χερι σου….Ο λογος που καιγεσαι από την μεταλλικη επιφανεια , είναι γιατι πριν προλαβεις να τραβηξεις το χερι σου , αναπληρωνεται η ενεργεια που αποροφας με την παλαμη σου , για δευτερη –τριτη –δεν ξερω ποσες φορες και παθαινεις εγκαυμα…..
Ελα λοιπον στα γραφεια μου  , τζαμπα είναι η δοκιμη και αν καεις , θα σε κερασω γλυκο και παγωτο……Δεν είναι τραγικος , λοιπον ο φιλος , που το ανεφερε πρωτος, ουτε εγω που το επιβεβαιωνω….οταν ακουμπω τα πανελ καυτα κάθε ημερα….. Απλα εσυ γνωριζεις κατι λιγοτερο από αυτό που νομιζεις……όπως ολοι μας βεβαια….αλλα μη λεμε τους αλλους ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟΥΣ!!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!!...
*Β) ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΟΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΣΑΙΤ  ΤΟ 80% ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΚΛΙΜΑΤΙΣΜΟ…*…όλα είναι γραμμενα με το χερακι μου εκει….
Ψαξε βρες τους ενοχους…υπαρχουν δυστυχως πολλοι, σε κατι τετοια….και μας χαλαν και την δικη μας αξιοπρεπεια……
*Γ) Αν παρεις την ευρεια εννοια του κλιματισμου ,* τοτε κλιματιστικο είναι οποιοδηποτε συστημα , επεμβαινει , στο μικροκλιμα ενός χωρου , οσον αφρα την θερμοκρασια την υγρασια και τον εξαερισμο…..Ομως για την αναφορα σου στο 80% , αυτος που το εγραψε , προφανως θα εννουσε συστηματα που φυσαν αερα....….οσο για τον κλιματισμο υπερυθρων …τι ναπω τωρα γιαυτο!!!!.......υπερυθρη εκπεμπεται με ακτινοβολιαα φιλε…όχι με αερα….μη μπερδευεσαι…
Άλλο αν υπαρχουν κλιματιστικα που φυσαν αερα , ενώ στο μετωπο , εχουν και μια θερμαινομενη πλακα που ακτινοβολει υπερυθρη…αυτό είναι άλλο…μη μπερδευεσαι…είναι συστημα , δυο σε ένα….
*Δ) Για το μαρμαρο , αλλα τα ειπες σωστα ….αλλα όμως λαθος…..*
Για το κενο αερος ηταν σωστο…όχι μονο για το μαρμαρο….αλλα και οποιαδηποτε επιφανεια να βαλεις σε κενο αερος , θα είναι ισαξια….
(περι κενου αερος , μιλησα και στην πριν αναφορα μου)
Το λαθος σου είναι στο μονωμενο που ειπες…..Ουτε τα δικα μας πανελ , είναι μονωμενα εμπρος…..απλα η επιφανεια τους , εχει ελαχιστη θερμικη αγωγιμοτητα, ώστε να δεσμευεται   μονο  10% ενεργειας δια της επαφης με τον αερα…( Για τον ιδιο λογο , που δεν παθαινεις εγκαυμα με το αγγιγμα) 
*Ε) ΣΥΝΤΕΛΕΣΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΔΟΣΗΣ-ΣΥΝΤΕΛΕΣΤΗΣ ΑΞΙΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ…*
Παμε τωρα στα δυσκολα…θα με αναγκασεις,να γραφω τυπους κ.λ.π….και βαριεμαι καταφωρα….οταν μαλιστα ξερω , πως , παλι δεν θα τα γραψω όλα…..Πολυ περισσοτερα , είναι στο τεχνικο εγχειριδιο που εγραψα , για την εταιρεια μου…αλλα και εκει δεν είναι όλα….
Πρωτα να ξεκαθαρισουμε κατι , που μπρεδευεσαι…άλλο βαθμος αξιοποιησης –άλλο βαθμος αποδοσης….Ο βαθμος αποδοσης , εχει να κανει με το ποση ενεργεια , εισαγεις και ποση εξαγεις….Αν εχεις δηλαδη απωλειες…..Οι απωλειες λοιπον είναι παντα θερμοτητα….
*Γιαυτο λοιπον όταν λειτουργεις, σε μια συσκευη ηλεκτρικης θερμανσης , ο βαθμος αποδοσης θα είναι 1
Ουτε 0,9 ουτε 1,1…και αυτό γιατι…ακομη και απωλειες αποδιδονται σε θερμοτητα , αρα δεν υπαρχουν….
Εχουμε λοιπον , ότι ο βαθμος , αποδοσης , στα συμβατικα ηλεκτρικα θεμαντικα συστηματα είναι παντα 1….οπως και στο δικο μου είναι 1…*όπως και σε κάθε λογης ΣΥΜΒΑΤΙΚΟ  θερμοπομπο η πανελ υπερυθρης  ( εφοσον βεβαια , οι συσκευες δεν εχουν εξωτερικη μοναδα , ώστε να χασουν ενεργεια , εξω από τον χωρο που θελουν να αποδωσουν)….
*Το θεμα που μιλαω είναι για τον βαθμο αξιοποιησης*…από την την ωρα , δηλαδη που πηρες 1 ηλεκτρικο βατ , ζεστανες την εξωτερικη επιφανεια του πανελ , ποσο ωφελιμο θερμικο φορτιο θα εισπραξει  ο χρηστης …..και ποσο θα αποδοθει στον χωρο ,* όταν αποδιδεται με ακτινοβολια….*
Και μη ξεχναμε !!!!...Οι ιδιοτητες της ακτινοβολιας, για τις ποσοτικες και ποιοτικες μετρησεις , *ξεφευγουν από τους νομους της θερμοδυναμικης και μεταπηδουν σε υπολογισμους , που εφαπτονται η προερχονται από την κβαντοφυσικη…..*
Θα εισπραξεις , λοιπον , ακτινοβολια , καποιας ισχυος…..
*Όμως , η ισχυς της ακτινοβολιας , ακολουθει τον τυπο του Max plank kai Stefan Boltzaman…..*
Θα τον γραψω παρακατω , αφου πω , ότι το ωφελΙμο θερμικο φορτιο που θα αποδοθει με ακτινοβολια , ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ ….και αυτό θα προσεγγιστει  ακομη καλυτεραμε τον συντελεστη αξιοποιησης που ορισε το Α.Π.Θ  (εφοσον μιλαμε για θερμανση κλειστων χωρων και όχι ανοιχτων….που θα είναι 1,54-1,82 …(όμως αυτος ο συντελεστης δεν βγηκε μονο από τυπους , αλλα και από πειραματικες μελετες)…
Διοτι Νεμεσση , όταν τοσο πολύ κοπτεσαι και υπεραμυνεσαι για τους θερμοδυναμικους νομους , μαλλον δεν ξερεις η ξεχνας , ότι στα θεματα ακτινοβολιας , υπεισερχονται νομοι-συντελεστες-διαγραμματα , που προερχονται από την κβαντοφυσικη-κβαντομηχανικη-κυματικη ……
Και ο λογος που εχει σχεση το αν ένα κτιριο είναι μονωμενο η όχι , δεν εχει να κανει αποκλειστικα με το κτιριο αλλα με την αλληελεπιδραση του με το συστημα υπερυθρης θερμανσης , που ακτινοβολει θερμοτητα …Όταν ένα κτιριο είναι πολύ καλα μονωμενο , δεν αφηνει την θερμοτητα , να φυγει εξω , δαπερνωντας το δομικο στοιχειο , αλλα αφου την αποροφησει , την  επανεκπεμπει , παλι μεσα…..λειτουργωντας , σαν θερμαντικο σωμα εκ νεου , με χαμηλοτερη ισχυ ανα μοναδα επιφανειας , αλλα με πολύ μεγαλυτερη επιφανεια…..
Εδώ και η ενσταση του DR MEIER (Γερμανου καθηγητη πανεπιστημιου, στην Νυρεμβεργη) , ότι όταν χρησιμοποιουνται μεθοδοι , για τον υπολογισμο της αποδιδομενης ισχυος , μεσω ακτινοβολιας , δεν λαμβανεται υποψη , ότι τα δομικα στοιχεια ενός κτιριου , ξανααποδιδουν  στον ιδιο χωρο την ακτινοβολια που ελαβαν…..σε ένα συνεχομενο παρε δωσε…..
Το πανεπιστημιο μας , ελυσε το θεμα και θεωρητικα αλλα και πειραματικα , ουσιαστικα δικαιωνοντας την  αλληλεπιδραση αυτή , δίνοντας συντελεστες αξιοποιησης από 1,54/1,82 (αμωνοτα /μονωμενα)….
Εξηγω , λοιπον , ότι τα μονωμενα κτιρια παρεχουν υψηλοτερο συντελεστη αξιοποιησης , στα συστηματα υπερυθρης , διοτι αφου αφηνουν ελαχιστα την θερμικη ενεργεια να διαφυγει (στο εξωτερικο περιβαλλον) , γινονται και τα ιδια θερμοπομποι υπερυθρης ακτινοβολιας , συνεργαζομενα προσθετικα , στο υπαρχον συστημα υπερυθρης τεχνολογιας , ανεβαζοντας ετσι τον βαθμο αξιοποιησης τους και ουσιαστικα , το θερμικο φορτιο που θα ωφεληθουν οι χρηστες και το εσωτερικο του χωρου..…
 Επισης  πιστευω , πως το πανεπιστημιο ηταν ελαφρως αυστηρο…στους συντελεστες…Εγω θα εδινα από 1,60-1,90….Διοτι θα λαμβανα υποψη το στεγνωμα των τοιχων λογω υπερυθρης καθως και την απευθειας ακτινοβολια , που δεχεται το ανθρωπινο σωμα , ώστε , να ανεβει περισσοτερο ο μεσος ορος θερμοκρασιας , που αισθανεται ο χρηστης…..αυτο βεβαια προυπουθετει , επιλεγμενη θεση του πανελ , κατι που το πανεπιστημιο , δεν θα επρεπε να το λαβει υποψη ΚΑΙ ΟΡΘΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΛΑΒΕ ……(Οσο για την υγρασια , είναι καλος αγωγος της θερμοτητας και ως εκ τουτου εκβαλλει την θερμικη ενεργεια , προς τα εξω…με την πορεια , λοιπον στον χρονο , οι δευτεροντες πομποι-δομικα στοιχεια , βελτιωνονται από το συνεχες στεγνωμα , που παρεχεται από την ακτινοβολια)…….
Παμε , λοιπον να δουμε τι αποδιδει ένα πανελ υπερυθρης της εταιρειας , μου … με μαθηματικους τυπους τωρα…..
Λαμβανω ένα πανελ 120χ70 εκ  , ισχυος 900 watt –θερμοκρασιας επιφανειας , 95 βαθμων κελσιου . 
Για να δουμε τι λεει ο φιλος μας Stefan/boltsman
 F= σ Χ Τ 4
_F_ =
Ολική ροή ενέργειας που εκπέμπεται ανά μονάδα χρόνου και ανά μονάδα επιφανείας, από ένα μέλαν σώμα.(ΣΕ Watt)

_σ_ =
Σταθερά Stefan-Boltzmann, 5.67 Χ 10−8 W m−2 K−4

_T_ =
Θερμοκρασία επιφανείας ενός μέλανος σώματος.



Λαμβανω ένα πανελ 120χ70 εκ  , ηλεκτρικης ισχυος 890 watt –θερμοκρασιας επιφανειας , 95 βαθμων κελσιου . 
Για να ειμαι όμως τωρα ειλικρινης πρεπει να πω , πως θα εχω κατά μεσο ορο επιφανειας , 90 βαθμους κελσιου……
Αρα σε κελβιν = 273+90= 363Κ
ΟΠΟΤΕ ΑΝ ΒΑΛΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΥΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΘΑ ΒΡΩ….ΟΤΙ
ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΙΝΗ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΛ ΑΠΟΔΙΔΕΤΑΙ  ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ ΘΕΡΜΙΚΗ ΙΣΧΥΣ 828 WATT…..
Όμως εχω και την πισω πλευρα , που ανεβαζει 70 βαθμους κελσιου…..
Λογω διαφορετικου υλικου , η πισω πλευρα αποδιδει  περιπου 50% με ακτινοβολια και 50% με συναγωγη (Υπαρχει κενο μεταξυ πισω πλευρας και τοιχου)…..
Αρα αν τα βαλω κατω θα παρω περιπου αλλα 500 Watt…..συνολο , λοιπον 1300 watt., αποδιδομενη ενεργεια με ακτινοβολια….δηλαδη συντελεστης αξιοποιησης , 1,44…..Χμμμμ….ουτε το 1, 54 δεν επιασα του πανεπιστημιου……εδώ τωρα είναι που υπεισερχεται ο παραγοντας , του κτιριου , που σαν κλειστο συστημα , λαμβανει την ακτινοβολια και την αποδιδει παλι , σε ένα συνεχομενο παρε δωσε……Ο καθηγητης Meyer , ειμαι σιγουρος , πως βασει της λογικης του διπλασιασμου της , ισχυος , όταν προκειται σε κλειστους χωρους , που επανεκπεμπουν , θα εδινε ακομη μεγαλυτερο βαθμο αξιοποιησης και από εμενα , αλλα και από το Α.Π.Θ…..
Αλλα οι ακριβεις λεπτομερειες , είναι ακομη σε πεδια ερευνας…..Οταν μαλιστα , η υπερυθρη ακτινοβολια σαν μεσο θερμανσης , δεν εχει παραμετροποιηθει ακομη , από το συνολο του πανεπιστημιακου κοσμου…..Οταν, ακομη δεν είναι ακριβως σαφεις , οι συσχετισμοι κβαντοφυσικης και θερμοδυναμικης στον τροπο μεταφορας ωφελιμης θερμικης ενεργειας………
Το βεβαιο είναι , πως , η εμπειρια , οι πειραματικοι υπολογισμοι καθως και ηδη υπαρχουσα βιβλιογραφια , μας οδηγει σε ασφαλη συμπερασματα  για σημαντικη οικονομια σε σχεση με τα συμβατικα συστηματα που κατά το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο θερμαινουν  αερα….Η απολυτη ακριβεια , μας λειπει…..Ομως πεστε , μου …Υπαρχει  απολυτη ακριβεια , στην διαδοση με τον συμβατικο τροπο…..ειδικα όταν , για την θερμανση ενός χωρου , μπαινουν τοσοι παραμετροι , που δεν μπορουν να μετρηθουν ακριβως….
(Υγρασια ατμοσφαιρας/τοιχων…συχνοτητα αερισμων/θερμοδιαφυγες κ.λ.π)
Φιλε Νεμεσση νομιζω και αρκετα σου εγραψα, εδώ….   Θα μπορουσα και αλλα …αλλα κουραστηκα αφενος….αφετερου….θα πρεπει από εδώ και στο εξης να πληρωνομαι , για τα ιδιαιτερα…..
Αλλωστε , ειναιβεβαιο , πως καποιοι από εκεινους , τους αλεξιπτωτιστες , που πουλαν τα υπερυθρα κινεζακια , και τα πλασσαρουν σαν ευρωπαικα και πιστοποιημενα , θα αντιγραψει ακομη και τα ορθογραφικα μου λαθη….
Και τελος παντων ρε Νεμεσση, αν ενδιαφερεσαι σοβαρα για όλα αυτά , στειλε ένα  μαιλ , να τα πουμε και τηλεφωνικα….Χμμμ,,,μαλλον θα με ψησεις τοτε να σου στειλω και την μελετη του Α.Π.Θ…..
Υ.Γ.
-Αν ξεχασα να απαντησω καπου να με συμπαθας…..
-Αν μου γραψεις , παλι ,δεν παιρνω ορκο ότι θα απαντησω εκ νεου…παλι να με συμπαθας….. 
-Παντως ευχαριστω για την ανταλλαγη αποψεων
-Δεν διεκδικω το αλανθαστο….Οσα εγραψα , είναι από συλλογη στοιχειων από βιβλιογραφειες-Α.Π.Θ-αλλα και από πολυχρονα προσωπικα πειραματα για την υπερυθρη…Οσα εγραψα εδώ είναι ελαχιστα , σε σχεση με την συνολικη μου γνωση και εμπειρια (ορθη η Λανθασμενη)
Το τηλεφωνο μου ευκολο…οποιος θελει το βρισκει…η Εταιρεια μου αρχιζει από *R* και είναι Αυστριακη….
Τασος Ζαχαριαδης

----------


## Nemmesis

> Ελα λοιπον στα γραφεια μου  , τζαμπα είναι η δοκιμη και αν καεις , θα σε κερασω γλυκο και παγωτο……Δεν είναι τραγικος , λοιπον ο φιλος , που το ανεφερε πρωτος, ουτε εγω που το επιβεβαιωνω….οταν ακουμπω τα πανελ καυτα κάθε ημερα….. Απλα εσυ γνωριζεις κατι λιγοτερο από αυτό που νομιζεις……όπως ολοι μας βεβαια….αλλα μη λεμε τους αλλους ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟΥΣ!!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!!...καλα με ακους τη γραφω??? *ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΙΕΙ Η ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑ??? ΛΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΙΕΙ???* *ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΛΩ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΥΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!*
> *Β) ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΟΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΣΑΙΤ  ΤΟ 80% ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΚΛΙΜΑΤΙΣΜΟ…*…όλα είναι γραμμενα με το χερακι μου εκει….
> Ψαξε βρες τους ενοχους…υπαρχουν δυστυχως πολλοι, σε κατι τετοια….και μας χαλαν και την δικη μας αξιοπρεπεια…… ωραιο.. αυτο ειναι καλο
> *Γ) Αν παρεις την ευρεια εννοια του κλιματισμου ,* τοτε κλιματιστικο είναι οποιοδηποτε συστημα , επεμβαινει , στο μικροκλιμα ενός χωρου , οσον αφρα την θερμοκρασια την υγρασια και τον εξαερισμο…..Ομως για την αναφορα σου στο 80% , αυτος που το εγραψε , προφανως θα εννουσε συστηματα που φυσαν αερα....….οσο για τον κλιματισμο υπερυθρων …τι ναπω τωρα γιαυτο!!!!.......υπερυθρη εκπεμπεται με ακτινοβολιαα φιλε…όχι με αερα….μη μπερδευεσαι… *εγω τη να σου πω τωρα?? σκεψου οτι αντι να ζεστανεις την πλακα με αντιστασεις το κανει με κλιματισμο.. σου λεει κατι αυτο??? σε αυτο το σημειο αλλος μπερδευετε..*
> Άλλο αν υπαρχουν κλιματιστικα που φυσαν αερα , ενώ στο μετωπο , εχουν και μια θερμαινομενη πλακα που ακτινοβολει υπερυθρη…αυτό είναι άλλο…μη μπερδευεσαι…είναι συστημα , δυο σε ένα….
> *Δ) Για το μαρμαρο , αλλα τα ειπες σωστα ….αλλα όμως λαθος…..*
> Για το κενο αερος ηταν σωστο…όχι μονο για το μαρμαρο….αλλα και οποιαδηποτε επιφανεια να βαλεις σε κενο αερος , θα είναι ισαξια….
> (περι κενου αερος , μιλησα και στην πριν αναφορα μου)
> Το λαθος σου είναι στο μονωμενο που ειπες…..Ουτε τα δικα μας πανελ , είναι μονωμενα εμπρος…..απλα η επιφανεια τους , εχει ελαχιστη θερμικη αγωγιμοτητα, ώστε να δεσμευεται   μονο  10% ενεργειας δια της επαφης με τον αερα…( Για τον ιδιο λογο , που δεν παθαινεις εγκαυμα με το αγγιγμα)* ελα πες την αληθεια εδω με δουλευεις... δηλαδη το "ελαχιστη θερμικη αγωγιμοτητα" δεν σημαινει μονωση??? στο δημοτικο μαθαμε οτι μονωτης ειναι κατι που δεν ειναι καλος αγωγος... οποτε σε αυτο τοσες μερες λεμε το ιδιο απλα δεν καταλαβες τι εννοω.. απλα στο πανελ σου ο "μονωτης" ειναι πιο ειδικος γιατι πρεπει να ειναι καλως αγωγος των υπερυθρων* 
> ...



εδω απλα γραφω κατι γιατι μου λεει οτι το μνμ ειναι πολυ συντομο  :Smile:  και βασικα ηταν πολυ μεγαλο οποτε εσβησα καποια πραγματα... 16731χαρακτηρες ηταν... ακου να δεις.. χαχα

----------


## Tassos Zachariadis

*Καλησπερα και παλι…..Οπως φαινεται εχω αντοχες ακομη…μαλλον Νεμμεση , μου ανοιξες την ορεξη για συζητηση, αν και από αυριο ξεκιναω ταξιδια και ισως αργησω να επανερθω αν χρειαστει*
*Α) Φραση του* *Nemessis**…(σε προγενεστερη διατυπωση)*
*<τι ειναι αυτα που λες??? χαχαχ.... για γελια ειναι...δηλαδη η επιφανεια του πανελ ειναι στους 100βαθμους αλλα δεν καιγεσαι λογο υλικου... ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟΣ... στο ειπα και πιο πριν... γραφεις ανακριβειες που απλα μπερδευουν τους αλλους.. το οτι αναπτισει το πανε ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ του 80-120βαθμους δεν σημαινει οτι τοση ειναι η θερμοκρασια που εχει στην επιφανεια του... (φανταζομαι δεν διαβασες εκει που εξηγω για ποιο λογο ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ειναι κρυα(οσο ειναι δυνατο)τα πανελ)>*
Τα παραπανω Λογια Νεμμεση , είναι δικα σου…απαντωντας σε καποιον άλλο φιλο…..Οπως βλεπεις δεν σε μπερδευω με αλλον….
Λοιπον για να τελειωνουμε με αυτό….Το πανελ που πουλαω , ανεβαζει *ως 95 βαθμους στην εξωτερικη του επιφανεια και ενιοτε 100….*Οταν το πιανεις καταλαβαινεις πως καιει πολύ…..Αλλα εγκαυμα δεν παθαινεις…*Αν το μετρησεις με πιστολι μετρησης θερμοκρασιας 95 γραφει…Εξωτερικη θερμοκρασια!!!!…*αυτην που αγγιζεις!!!! 95-100 ειναι…..Αν ηταν μεταλλο θα παθαινες εγκαυμα πρωτου βαθμου (μικρο εγκαυμα)…με το δικο μας τιποτα , αν το κρατησεις μερικα δευτερολεπτα….ειναι η φυση του υλικου….Μην ξαναεξηγω παλι…..Αρα λοιπον , που δεν καταλαβα, τι λες? ….οταν διαβαζω αυτά που εγραψες και τα παρεθεσα παραπανω….
Β) Επισης ειπες
*δηλαδη οπως τα λες εγω θα παρω 2 πανελ (θα μονωσω τελεια τις πισω μεριες τους) και τα βαλω απεναντη το ενα απο το αλλο.. εαν δωσω στο ενα 10βατ, το απεναντη του θα παρει 14.4βατ αρα αυτο θα δωσει στο απεναντη του 20.7W, μαζι με τα 10βατ που δινω εγω θα εχει 30.7w, αρα θα δωσει 44w στο απεναντη του, αυτο με την σειρα του μαζι μετα 14.4βατ που ειχε θα εχει αλλα 44 αρα παμε στα 58w και θα μας δωσει 83βατ... ετσι οσο θα περναει η ωρα ο βαθμος αποδοσης θα ανεβαινει μαζι με την θερμοκρασια μεχρι την στιγμη θα ειναι ιση με του θερμοκρασια του ηλιου οπου και θα να λιωσουν τα πανελ και θα δημιουργηθει μια μαυρη τρυπα και να μας ρουφυξει ολους οπου εκει επειδη θα ειμαστε ολοι τοσο κοντα και χωρις απωλιες δεν θα χρειαζομαστε αλλο θερμανση... αυτα γιατι οπως καταλαβες κουραστηκα.. πλεον ο καθενας μπορει να διαβασει οτι θελει και απο την στιγμη που εσυ τα πουλας αυτα εν καιρο κρισης δεν θελω να σου χαλαω πελατεια...*
*Οχι Φιλε δεν τα λες καλα!!!!!!.....*
*Σου θυμιζω* 
*Α) ότι υπαρχουν και απωλειες…..*
*Β) σου λεει κατι η παρακατω σχεση* 

Οπου 
*Α :* *ΕΜΒΑΔΟΝ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑΣ….*
_σ_ =
Σταθερά Stefan-Boltzmann, 5.67 &times; 10−8 W m−2 K−4





Τ4 ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΝΟΣ ΣΩΜΑΤΟΣ
Τ04 ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΣΩΜΑΤΟΣ…..
ΑΝ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ , ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΗΔΕΝ…ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΝ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΚΤΙΝΟΒΟΛΙΑ…….Απλα θα αποδιδει το καθενα ξεχωριστα , την θερμικη ισχυ του στον υπολοιπο χωρο μικροτερης θερμικης , ισχυος και επιφανειακης θερμοκρασιας…..
Αν λοιπον το ένα εχει 10 βατ με θερμοκρασια π.χ 40 βαθμους και το άλλο 10/40 , απλα θα δωσουν στον χωρο 20 βατ συνολικα….μεταξυ τους θα παραμεινουν ανεπηρεαστα …όπως αποδυκνειεται και από την παραπανω σχεση….(σημειωση …οι πλακες θα εχουν ισο εμβαδο)
_(Εδώ τωρα κατι ασχετο , αλλα χρησιμο για γνωση , αλλα και για τον καταναλωτη…Πωλουνται στην αγορα , πανελ υπερυθρης , που εχουν θερμοκρασια επιφανειας , πανω από 100 βαθμους κελσιου εν πληρη ισχυ,,,,,….π.χ από 115-150 βαθμους….Εδω συμβαινουν δυο σημαντικα πραγματα
Δεν προειδοποιουν τον καταναλωτη , πως πρεπει να τα τοποθετησει σε υψος πανω από 1,80 στον τοιχο , όπως προβλεπουν οι ευρωπαικες νορμες ασφαλειας……Αν το καναν αυτό ξερουν καλα πως σε αυτό το υψος τα πανελ εχουν μειωμενη αποδοση –μιλαω για τοιχο…όχι ταβανι…….Ομως δεν είναι ειλικρινεις με το κοινο και εχουν υπευθυνοτητα για ατυχημα…..Οι νορμες λοιπον προβλεπουν , πως συσκευες κατασκευασμενες από εξωτερικη επιφανεια μεταλλου μπορουν να τοποθετηθουν οπου θελει ο χρηστης , αρκει να μην υπερβαινουν τους 75 βαθμους κελσιου…..ενω σε περιπτωσεις , εξωτερικης επιφανειας , αλλων πιο μονωτικων υλικων , τοτε το ανωτατο…, μπορει να φτασει ως 100 βαθμους…Γιατι ξερουν και αυτοι που εφτιαξαν τις νορμες , πως στους 100 βαθμους , δεν κινδυνευεις από εγκαυμα , στα αναλογα υλικα……….
Επισης δευτερο και πολύ σημαντικο……Όταν βλεπετε πανελ υπερυθρης στην αγορα , τα αποδοτικοτερα , είναι αυτά , που στην σχεση επιφανειας θερμοκρασιας , υπερεχει η επιφανεια….ειναι , δηλαδη μεγαλυτερα , αλλα με μικροτερη θερμοκρασια……Π.χ ..μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε ένα πανελ 900 watt me διαστασεις , 120 χ60 και 115 θερμοκρασια τελικη…και ένα 120χ70 και 95 τελικη….Αποδτικοτερο είναι το μεγαλυτερο σε επιφανεια (εστω και αν είναι της ιδιας ονομαστικης ισχυος )….αποδυκνειεται από την εξισωση Stefan Boltzman…….
Παντως , επειδη οι αποδοσεις διαφερουν λιγο όταν υπαρχουν μικροδιαφορες , το βασικοτερο είναι , αν πραγματι παραγουν μεγαλο πσοσοτο υπερυθρης και κυριως , αν είναι ασφαλη σαν προιοντα , βασει πιστοποιητικων , που οι πωλητες είναι υποχρεωμενοι να τα δειχνουν , στους καταναλωτες….αλλα και εκεινοι να τα ζητουν……)
_*Επανερχομαι τωρα στο αρχικο θεμα*
*Τι γινεται όμως με τους τοιχους , ???
*Θερμαινονται σε μια θερμοκρασια π.χ 21 βαθμους κελσιου /294 κελβιν……εξαιτιας της ακτινοβολιας των πανελ…..ανταποδιδουν αυτην την θερμοτητα παλι με ακτινοβολια στον χωρο και στους ανθρωπους απευθειας..…Και να μην ξεχναμε…Αυτό που αισθανομαστε σαν θερμοκρασια, δεν είναι η θερμοκρασια θερμομετρου….αλλα ομεσος ορος θερμοκρασιας θερμομετρου με την θερμοκρασια που δεχομαστε λογω ακτινοβολιας……Ο μεσος ορος δηλαδη , θερμοκρασιας τοιχων με την θερμοκρασια αερα , επαυξημενη σημαντικα και με την ακτινοβολια που δεχομαστε λογω πανελ υπερυθρης..
Αν τωρα οι τοιχοι είναι ποιο θερμοι από τον αερα , που εινα π.χ 19 βαθμους κελσιου 292 κελβιν , εχουμε διαφορα 2 βαθμων…..η διαφορα Τα -4-Ττ 4τοιχου και αερα είναι ενας μεγαλος αριθμος….
Αν τωρα , το βαλουμε κατά προσεγγιση στον τυπο F= σ Χ Τ 4 
Ώστε να βρουμε την συνολικη ισχυ που παρεχουν οι τοιχοι , οπου Τ 4
είναι πλεον το (Τα 4-Ττ 4 )
θα συναγουμε σαν τελικο αποτελεσαμ ισχυος που παργουν οι τοιχοι ανα τετραγωνικο μετρο 
F= 11,4 BAT/TET.METRO….
Αν θελεις κανε τις πραξεις και εσυ…
Αν τωρα σε ένα δωματιο 10 τετραγωνικων , εχω 3 τοιχους σε αυτην την θερμοκρασια ( ο τριτος = με τον αερα) , θα παρω εξτρα θερμικη ισχυ περιπου 3χ9χ11,4=307 watt……..Δηλαδη δωρο ένα θερμαντικο σωμα 307 watt….
Εβαλα τον αριθμο 9 , διοτι τοσο θα είναι το εμβαδον του κάθε τοιχου, σε συμβατικο δωματιο 10 τ.μ …..
Αν όμως η θερμοκρασια του τοιχου είναι εστω και μισο βαθμο κατωτερη από τον αερα , θα απορροφα μονο ενεργεια και δεν θα ακτινοβολει καθολου……
Όμως εδώ είναι η υπεροχη της υπερυθρης , ότι οι τοιχοι είναι παντα θερμοτεροι από τον αερα…..
Καμια φορα όμως αργουμε , όταν συνανταμε υγρους τοιχους , και πολύ αμονωτους….οποτε για πολύ καιρο μενουν οι τοιχοι ψυχροτεροι…..ιδου λοιπον , γιατι στα μονωμενα ανεβαινει ο συντελεστης αξιοποιησης……( του συστηματος υπερυθρης που τοποθετησαμε , διοτι είναι αλληλενδετο με τα δομικα στοιχεια και τα αντικειμενα που εχουμε στον χωρο…αλλωστε ο συντελεστης αξιοποησης μας αφορα ….οχι ο συντελεστης αποδοσης)
Αντιθετα στα συμβατικα συστηματα , ο συντελεστης αξιοποησης είναι 1, διοτι παντα ο αερας είναι πιο θερμος , από τους τοιχους …οποτε , ποτε δεν εχουμε την εξτρα παροχη ακτινοβολιας , από τους τοιχους……..ασε που ο θερμος αερας , χανεται με το ανοιγμα των παραθυρων και συνεχως ανεβαινει στο ταβανι…..
Ελπιζω Νεμεσση να καταλαβες , τι σου εγραψα….και ποσο λαθος είναι αυτό που εγραψες όταν συνεδεσες αυτά που σου εγραψα , μεχρι και με μαυρες τρυπες…..ωραιο βεβαια σαν χαριτολογημα , αλλα ως εκει…..ο συσχετισμος των οσων ειπα , μακραν της πραγματικοτητας
Αλλωστε , δεν νομιζω να εχει λαθος το Α.Π.Θ , όταν γραφει (συν τοις αλλοις) , πως χρειαζοματε 35 % μικροτερη εγκατεστημενη ισχυ , από τα συμβατικα συστηματα ηλεκτρικης θερμανσης….
*Υ.Γ 1…
Για τον συντελεστη e που εγραψες, ναι εχεις δικιο…απλα τον παρελειψα χαριν συντομιας…αλλωστε το ειπα πως το συστημα μου , είναι 90%....Ακομη και εδώ επρεπε να βαλω και συντελεστη στους τοιχους…δεν εβαλα…αλλα το παραπανω παραδειγμα είναι προσεγγιστικο….
Υ.Γ2.
Δεν εγραψα περισσοτερα , γιατι δεν εχω καμια διαθεση να κλεψουν το συγραμμα που ετοιμαζω για το μελλον , τα γνωστα ελληνικα λαμογια της αγορας….Αυτα τα εγραψα για σενα , που μπορεις ελπιζω να φανταστεις το παρακατω……Τις λεπτομερειες τις αφηνω για το μελλον….Και θα προερχονται από δικες μου πλεον ερευνες…οσο και να ψαξεις αλλου , δυσκολα θα βρεις…
Υ.Γ3
Αυτό που εγραψες χαριτολογωντας , για αεναη αυξηση της θερμοτητας εως του ηλιου , εχει μια θεωρητικη εφαρμογη , σε σχεση με την υπερυθρη…..Στο φαινομενο του θερμοκηπιου…
Όταν λοιπον εχουμε ένα γυαλινο κτιριο , οι ακτινες της υπερυθρης του ηλιου διαπερναν το γυαλι γιατι ερχονται σε ένα μηκος που μπορουν να το διαπερασουν…όμως αφου μπουν μεσα , κατοπιν πολλων ανακλασεων , αλλαζουν μηκος κυματος και εγκλωβιζονται…..και πλεον δεν μπορουν να το διαπερασουν κατά την εξοδο…αυτό γινεται προσθετικα , και τοτε ναι , θα μπορουσαμε να φτασουμε στην θερμοκρασια του ηλιου(χαχαχαχα) , αν δεν ερχοταν το βραδακυ να ψηξει τις επιφανειες……
Αυτό το εγραψα , για να τραβηξω τοα αυτακι οσων ασχολουνται με την υπερυθρη και λενε ,,,όχι το πανελ μπροστα στο γυαλι , γιατι θα φυγει η υπερυθρη εξω….για άλλο λογο δεν πρεπει,,,,,,αλλα να μη τους μαθουμε τα παντα….συμφωνεις?
Υ.Γ4….
Για την μονωμενη επιφανεια, όχι δεν σε δουλευω…..Σου λεω λοιπον…πως οι επιφανειες , που είναι <κακοι αγωγοι> , της θερμοτητας , αν θερμανθουν , με την ιδια ισχυ , ανεβαζουν υψηλοτερη θερμοκρασια , από τους καλους αγωγους , αλλα πολυ-πολύ αργα…..
Ένα μεταλλο π.χ θα φτασει στους 80 βαθμους σε 1 λεπτο βαζοντας μια Α ΙΣΧΥ , ενώ με την ιδια ισχυ , το γυαλι θα φτασει στους 90 αλλα μπορει και σε 20 λεπτα ( τα νουμερα τυχαια ,αλλα περιγραφουν την διαφορα χρονου θερμανσης του υλικου και την διαφορα στην θερμοκρασια που ανεβαζουν τα υλικα , σε σχεση με την συσταση τους)..
Υ.Γ5
Σε αυτό που εγραψες , ότι υπερυθρη μπορω να δημιουργησω με οποιαδηποτε πηγη ενεργειας , φυσικα και συμφωνω….και ξυλα να καιω , για να θερμανω μια πλακα, αν αυτή είναι η καταλληλη , ναι μπορω να παραξω υπερυθρη….
Υ.Γ6……
Όπως , ειδες αφησα χιλιες εκκρεμοτητες να με κυνηγουν για να σε απαντησω,,,,,τελικα ηταν μαλλον καλο ολο αυτό…..Οσο για το αν θα επισκεπτομαι , για αλλα θεματα….το καννω , αλλα δεν παιρνω θεση , όταν δεν εχω επαρκη γνωση,,,,

ΤΑΣΟΣ ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΔΗΣ*

----------


## spyropap

Τάσο είσαι επίμονος και έχεις σοβαρά επιχειρήματα. Δεν είναι κακό. Προσπαθείς να προωθήσεις τα ακριβά εισαγώμενα 
προϊόντα σου και βέβαια δεν θα σταματήσεις τις προσπάθειες.

Ο μόνος τρόπος που θα μπορούσα να αποφασίσω για το εάν τα προϊόντα που υποστηρίζεις είναι καλύτερα από αυτά του μαρμάρου, είναι εάν τα σύγκρινα με ίσους όρους.

Όμως επειδή δεν πιστεύω ότι η υπέρυθρη θέρμανση είναι οικονομικότερη από άλλες, δεν ενδιαφέρομαι να το διαπιστώσω.

Έτσι μην ασχοληθείς να μου απαντήσεις διότι πελάτης των γερμανών και των αυστριακών δεν θα γίνω ξανά.
Κάνουμε μποϊκοταζ σε προϊόντα προερχόμενα από εκεί. Σου εύχομαι καλή τύχη διότι μου φαίνεσαι έμπορος ικανός να πείθεις.

----------


## vasilllis

http://www.michanikos.gr/topic/3105-...7/page__st__60

εδω γινεται μια συζητηση με τους καθολα ειδικους για την υπερυθρη.

Προτεινω μια δοκιμη με τους ΚΑΤΑ της υπερυθρης,να μας λυθει ολων η απορια.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Συγνώμη εκ των προτέρων για τον θόρυβο που εισάγω στο παρόν θέμα και απολογούμαι που δεν διάβασα τα επανωσέντονα. Άλλωστε το επόμενο βήμα θα ήταν να εκπονήσω διατριβή επί του θέματος!

Θέλω μόνο να διατυπώσω το ευκαταφρόνητο ερώτημα αν η θέρμανση από σόμπα αλογόνου έχει επίπτωση στην υγεία διότι πρόκειται για θέρμανση μέσω ακτινοβολίας, δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι στο φάσμα του υπέρυθρου και ίσως κακώς την αποφεύγω και αγοράζω αερόθερμα με διπλάσια περίπου κατανάλωση από τις σόμπες αλογόνου (2000 vs. 1200 Watt).

----------


## Tassos Zachariadis

Καλησπερα και σε εσενα Γιωργο Ανωνυμε.....Αληθεια τι περιμενες εδω...απαντησεις καφενειου ...υποτιθεται σε επιστημονικο και τεχνικο φορουμ βρισκομαστε....Και ευχαριστως να δωσω απαντηση και σε εσενα....Αλλα για να ειναι εμπεριστατωμενη , θελει αρκετο μακρος....Αραγε θα την διαβασεις...και αν οπως λες , δεν διαβαζεις πανωσεντωνα, ποιος ο λογος που  ρωτας....εκτος αν εισαι ετοιμος να δεχτεις , οτι σου σερβιρει ο καθενας , αρκει να ειναι λαιτ , και ευπεπτο....ορθο?....λιγο σε ενδιαφερει.....
Τελος παντων , απντωντας με πολυ λιγες κουβεντες θα σου πω , πως αυτο ηδη απαντηθηκε....Η Υπερυθρη , αναγνωριζεται απο το  οτι την αισθανεσαι στο σωμα σου , αλλα δεν ειναι ορατη.....Η αλογονου αν δεν κανω λαθος , βγαζει φως...σωστα?....αρα...πες εσυ το αρα.....

Οσο για την ωφελεια της υγειας της υπερυθρης , ειναι ηδη γνωστα αυτα που προσφερει την υγεια του χρηστη.....Για υτο κυριως ειμαι περηφανος , που πουλαω ενα εγκεκριμενο συστημα υπερυθρης τεχνολογιας....

Μερικα παραδειγματα: Τα προωρα νεογνα , με υπερυθρη τα ζεσταινουν....οι φυσιοθεραπευτες εδω και παρα πολλα χρονια , κανουν θεραπειες , σε μυοσκελετικα προβληματα..Οι αθλιατροι σε τραυματα......Τωρα τελευταια με την μεθοδο της ολοσωματικης  υπερθερμιας , χρησιμοποιουν την υπερυθρη ακτινοβολια , για θεραπεια καρκινου , επειδη δεν εχει καθολου παρενεργειες....(υπερθερμαινουν το σωμα , για να δημιουργησουν τεχνητο πυρετο , ωστε να ενεργοποιηθει το ανοσοποιητικο)......

Οσο για τα αεροθερμα που γραφεις....οτι καινε απιστευτα πολυ , το ξερεις και εσυ....αλλα πιστευω ξερεις πολυ καλα , και τα προβληματα που επιφερουν στην υγεια.....κυριως στο αναπνευστικο....αν δεν γνωριζεις, ρωτα οποιον πνευμονολογο εχεις γνωστο......
Αυτα για να μη πεις οτι σε κουρασα.......

----------


## Tassos Zachariadis

Σπυρο εγραψες....

<Όμως επειδή δεν πιστεύω ότι η υπέρυθρη θέρμανση είναι οικονομικότερη από άλλες, δεν ενδιαφέρομαι να το διαπιστώσω.>

Πιστευε και μη ερευνα , λοιπον.....!!!!!

Οσο για το θεμα που εθιξες περι ελληνικων προιοντων....να εισαι σιγουρος , πως εγω θα ημουν περισσοτερο υπερμαχος απο εσενα , στην συνεργασια με αυτα.....Αρκει1) Να υπηρχαν , στο αντικειμενο μου
2) να ηταν Ελληνικα και οχι κινεζακια βαπτισμενα Ελληνακια....3) Να ηταν ασφαλη και αξιοπιστα!!!!!!....Τοτε ναι!!!...Αυτα θα αντιπροσωπευα με παθος....Τα ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ!!!!

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Καλησπερα και σε εσενα Γιωργο Ανωνυμε.....Αληθεια τι περιμενες εδω...απαντησεις καφενειου ...υποτιθεται σε επιστημονικο και τεχνικο φορουμ βρισκομαστε....Και ευχαριστως να δωσω απαντηση και σε εσενα....Αλλα για να ειναι εμπεριστατωμενη , θελει αρκετο μακρος....Αραγε θα την διαβασεις...και αν οπως λες , δεν διαβαζεις πανωσεντωνα, ποιος ο λογος που ρωτας....εκτος αν εισαι ετοιμος να δεχτεις , οτι σου σερβιρει ο καθενας , αρκει να ειναι λαιτ , και ευπεπτο....ορθο?....λιγο σε ενδιαφερει.....



Καλησπέρα Τάσο και σε ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Δεν διαφωνώ με τα όσα γ΄ραφεις, απλά ανέφερα τα πανωσέντονα όχι υποτιμητικά αλλά στην λογική του ότι εμένα που το ερώτημά μου δεν είχε να κάνει με αυτό το είδος θέρμανσης ή τυχόν ενδιαφέρον για εναλλακτικές πηγές θέρμανσης (εκτός αυτής που έγραψα) δεν μπήκα στη διαδικασία να τα διαβάσω, κάτι που θα μου έπαιρνε αρκετή ώρα να το κάνω...





> Τελος παντων , απντωντας με πολυ λιγες κουβεντες θα σου πω , πως αυτο ηδη απαντηθηκε....Η Υπερυθρη , αναγνωριζεται απο το οτι την αισθανεσαι στο σωμα σου , αλλα δεν ειναι ορατη.....Η αλογονου αν δεν κανω λαθος , βγαζει φως...σωστα?....αρα...πες εσυ το αρα.....



Το ερώτημά μου ήταν λίγο γενικότερο στην λογική της γειτνίασης του φάσματος των υπέρυθρων με αυτό του ορατού φωτός. Και στην λογική του ότι το ορατό φως των ΄λαμπτήρων' της σόμπας αλογόνου μπορεί να είναι υποπαράγωγο αυτών ενώ η θερμαντική τους ικανότητα να οφείλεται σε άλλου τύπου ακτινοβολία. Για παράδειγμα έχω καθήσει δίπλα σε προβολέα εξωτερικού χώρου μπόλικων watt (αν δεν κάνω λάθος λαμπτήρων ιωδίου) και ζέστανε κάπως σε απόσταση μέχρι 20 πόντους!





> Οσο για την ωφελεια της υγειας της υπερυθρης , ειναι ηδη γνωστα αυτα που προσφερει την υγεια του χρηστη.....Για υτο κυριως ειμαι περηφανος , που πουλαω ενα εγκεκριμενο συστημα υπερυθρης τεχνολογιας....
> 
> Μερικα παραδειγματα: Τα προωρα νεογνα , με υπερυθρη τα ζεσταινουν....οι φυσιοθεραπευτες εδω και παρα πολλα χρονια , κανουν θεραπειες , σε μυοσκελετικα προβληματα..Οι αθλιατροι σε τραυματα......Τωρα τελευταια με την μεθοδο της ολοσωματικης υπερθερμιας , χρησιμοποιουν την υπερυθρη ακτινοβολια , για θεραπεια καρκινου , επειδη δεν εχει καθολου παρενεργειες....(υπερθερμαινουν το σωμα , για να δημιουργησουν τεχνητο πυρετο , ωστε να ενεργοποιηθει το ανοσοποιητικο)......



Πολύ καλά κάνεις που υποστηρίζεις και με επιχειρήματα το προϊόν που εμπορεύεσαι ως σωστός επαγγελματίας όπως πολύ καλά κάνουν και όσοι εκφράζουν τις όποιες επιφυλάξεις.

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στις θερμοκοιτίδες χρησιμποιούν κάποιο υπομπλέ φως σε συνδυασμό με τη θέρμανση ώστε τα βρέφη να μην πάθουν ίκτερο λόγω προωρότητας και όχι μόνο, επομένως μάλλον δεν μιλάμε για υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία γιατί δεν θα ήταν σε αυτήν την περίπτωση ορατή. Τώρα αν το μοναδικό θεραπευτικό αποτέλεσμα έρχεται από τη θέρμανση, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι πιο πλεονεκτική η μέθοδος σε σχέση με μία άλλη μέθοδο θέρμανσης (επιφυλλάσσομαι γιατί μπορεί να έχεις καλύψει το ερώτημα παραπάνω). Το ότι μπορεί να είναι πιο οικονομική το καταλαβαίνω, έχει όμως κανένα άλλο πλεονέκτημα (π.χ. δυνατότητα ομοιόμορφης κατανομής σε ιστούς ή επιφναένεις)? Η άλλη πάντως όψη του νομίσματος (οπτικού φάσματος) δηλ. οι υπεριώδεις έχουν αποδειχτεί ιδιαίτερα επιβλαβείς και δεν είναι πολλά τα χρόνια που τις έχουν ενοχοποιήσει για διάφορες ανίατες ασθένειες.

Εντέλλει νομίζω μπορείς να κατανοήσεις και την όποια κόπωση και επιφύλαξη για τους εναλλακτικούς τρόπους θέρμανσης. Σε άλλο θέμα για παράδειγμα θα αναφέρω ότι συζητούσαμε για τους οικιακούς αντιδραστήρες υδρογόνου και το ελληνικό εγχείρημα κάπου στην Ξάνθη αν θυμάμαι καλά, τα δικαιώματα χρήσης της πατέντας και άλλα τέτοια!

Χαιρετώ

----------


## kambog

Kατά προτίμηση τα Ευρωπαϊκά και όχι τα Κινέζικα που κυκλοφορούν ευρέος στο εμπόριο.

Στο http://www.infraredpower.gr  θα βρείτε λεπτομέρειες και για τα Κινέζικα ( *με κωδικούς IR infraredpower* ) και για τα Ευρωπαϊκά ( *ECOLINE - INTECH* ).

----------


## leosedf

Ρε συ Γιώργο τελικά πουλάς σώματα? Ναι η όχι?

----------


## kambog

Εγω οχι.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Μια πληροφορία που μόλις έμαθα.
Για αποκοπείς από το δίκτυο θέρμανσης (με 50%+ της γενικής συνέλευσης) και να μην πληρώνεις το ~30% του παγίου, ΔΕΝ θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις ως θέρμανση κλιματιστικά και υπέρυθρης. Χρειάζεται μια πιο "μόνιμη" εγκατάσταση θέρμανσης.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Μια πληροφορία που μόλις έμαθα.
> Για αποκοπείς από το δίκτυο θέρμανσης (με 50%+ της γενικής συνέλευσης) και να μην πληρώνεις το ~30% του παγίου, ΔΕΝ θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις ως θέρμανση κλιματιστικά και υπέρυθρης. Χρειάζεται μια πιο "μόνιμη" εγκατάσταση θέρμανσης.



Αυτό πρέπει να είναι σωστό.

Αν η υπόλοιπη πολυκατοικία χρησιμοποιεί την κεντρική θέρμανση, το δικό σου διαμέρισμα θερμαίνεται από τα διπλανά και από τον κοινόχρηστο χώρο. Τυπικά ΔΕΝ μπορείς να εξαιρεθείς. Περίπτωση εξαίρεσης θα δινόταν για ένα κλειστό διαμέρισμα (ακατοίκητο) θεωρώντας το ως μικρή θερμική υστέρηση εφόσον και τα παράθυρά του είναι κλειστά.

Η περίπτωση να τους πεις "εγώ συμμετέχω στην θέρμανση του κτηρίου με ιδία μέσα (λ.χ. 10x σόμπες) δε νομίζω να ισχύει γιατί δεν είναι εύκολο να ελεγχθεί η ±συμμετοχή του στην κοινόχρηστη θέρμανση. 

Η πιθανότερη λύση για τις πολυκατοικίες θα είναι "ΔΕΝ ανάβουμε καλοριφέρ, ο καθένας ας βρει την λύση του!". 
gV

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Αυτό πρέπει να είναι σωστό.
> 
> Αν η υπόλοιπη πολυκατοικία χρησιμοποιεί την κεντρική θέρμανση, το δικό σου διαμέρισμα θερμαίνεται από τα διπλανά και από τον κοινόχρηστο χώρο. Τυπικά ΔΕΝ μπορείς να εξαιρεθείς. Περίπτωση εξαίρεσης θα δινόταν για ένα κλειστό διαμέρισμα (ακατοίκητο) θεωρώντας το ως μικρή θερμική υστέρηση εφόσον και τα παράθυρά του είναι κλειστά.
> 
> Η περίπτωση να τους πεις "εγώ συμμετέχω στην θέρμανση του κτηρίου με ιδία μέσα (λ.χ. 10x σόμπες) δε νομίζω να ισχύει γιατί δεν είναι εύκολο να ελεγχθεί η ±συμμετοχή του στην κοινόχρηστη θέρμανση. 
> 
> Η πιθανότερη λύση για τις πολυκατοικίες θα είναι "ΔΕΝ ανάβουμε καλοριφέρ, ο καθένας ας βρει την λύση του!". 
> gV



Μάλλον δεν έγινα σαφής: Μπορείς να αποκοπείς από την κεντρική θέρμανση χωρίς να πληρώνεις το πάγιο θέρμανσης (βάση νόμου), με πλειοψηφία της γενικής συνέλευσης, εφόσον θα εγκαταστήσεις μόνιμο αυτόνομο σύστημα θέρμανσης, όπως φυσικό αέριο, αντλία θερμότητας, τζακολέβητα κτλ.  Η θέρμανση με κλιματιστικό και υπέρυθρα πάνελ ΔΕΝ θεωρούνται μόνινες λύσεις θέρμανσης.

----------

GeorgeVita (27-06-12)

----------


## GeorgeVita

Πέτρο ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση, αν βρεις/θυμηθείς το νόμο δώσε μας περισσότερα στοιχεία να τον διαβάσουμε.
Αυτό που μου φαίνεται περίεργο είναι η δυνατότητα απαλλαγής από το πάγιο κοινόχρηστης θέρμανσης. Φαντάσου την περίπτωση που κάποιος έβαλε στο διαμέρισμά του "μόνιμο" σύστημα αλλά δεν το λειτουργεί.  
gV

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Πέτρο ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση, αν βρεις/θυμηθείς το νόμο δώσε μας περισσότερα στοιχεία να τον διαβάσουμε.
> Αυτό που μου φαίνεται περίεργο είναι η δυνατότητα απαλλαγής από το πάγιο κοινόχρηστης θέρμανσης. Φαντάσου την περίπτωση που κάποιος έβαλε στο διαμέρισμά του "μόνιμο" σύστημα αλλά δεν το λειτουργεί.  
> gV



Αυτός ο νόμος ισχύει για τις ανάγκες της εγκατάστασης φυσικού αερίου. Να μπορεί δηλαδή κάποιος να βάλει ατομικό λέβητα αερίου στο διαμέρισμά του, χωρίς να πληρώνει το παγιο θέρμανσης. Ετσι έγινε στην δική μου οικοδομή. Για αυτό η ΔΕΠΑ, πριν ξεκινήσει τις διαδικασίες εγκατάστασης, ζητάει το χαρτί της γενικής συνέλευσης που να λέει οτι επιτρέπει σε κάποιους να βάλουν φυσικό αέριο.
Νομίζω πως κατ'επέκταση ισχύει και για άλλα μόνιμα συστήματα ατομικής θέρμανσης.

Σε αυτό το forum http://www.michanikos.gr/ μπορείς να δεις σχετικά.
Παραθέτω ένα απόσπασμα από ένα post με σχετικό θέμα:
"_Το θέμα των κοινοχρήστων είναι πολύ σημαντικό και αρκετά πολύπλοκο.  Ξεκινάει από το τρόπο θέρμανσης , το σύστημα μέτρησης της κατανάλωσης  και φτάνει έως τη κατανομή των δαπανών και όλα αυτά αλληλοεξαρτώνται.  Ίσως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει ολόκληρη κατηγορία στο forum με τα ανάλογα  threats. Από την άλλη το ΤΕΕ έχει κάνει μια πρόταση νόμου εδώ και τόσα  χρόνια για αλλαγή του τρόπου υπολογισμού των κοινοχρήστων και δεν έχει  γίνει τίποτα. Αλλά και η πρόταση του ΤΕΕ να εφαρμοστεί δε θα αλλάξει και  πολύ η κατάσταση αφού τα θέματα που προκύπτουν είναι πολλά περισσότερα.  Κατά την γνώμη μου σε 9 από τις 10 περιπτώσεις  που υπάρχουν  περισσότερες από μια ιδιοκτησίες, υπάρχει και κάποιο πρόβλημα με τα  κοινόχρηστα. Μου ζητήθηκε κάποιες φορές να φτιάξω ένα καινούριο πίνακα  χιλιοστών σε παλιές πολυκατοικίες και οι δυσκολίες  που συνάντησα ήταν  πολλές. Τελικά αποφάσισα , υπό το φόβο να έχω εγώ κάποιες κυρώσεις, να  μη σφραγίζω το πίνακα, αν και αυτό είναι κάτι που δε με εκφράζει και με  λυπεί ιδιαίτερα. Και ορισμένες φορές απορώ και αναρωτιέμαι πως οι  εταιρίες κοινοχρήστων είναι καλυμμένες ποινικά για να βγάζουν τα  κοινόχρηστα με το τρόπο που τα βγάζουν. Σίγουρα το θέμα είναι πολύπλοκο.  Εκτός των τεχνικών θεμάτων εμπλέκονται και ποινικά θέματα. Για αυτό  κατά τη γνώμη μου το ΤΕΕ , ως επίσημος τεχνικός φορέας του κράτους , θα  έπρεπε να διοργανώσει σεμινάρια ή κάποια τεχνική οδηγία για την  αντιμετώπιση αυτών των προβλημάτων. Το να λέμε ότι χρησιμοποιείτε  πάντα  και μόνο η θερμιδομέτρηση δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα. Το ότι είναι  υποχρεωτική η θερμιδομέτρηση είναι αυτονόητο , αλλά δεν είναι όλες οι  κατοικίες καινούριες και δεν είναι όλοι υποχρεωμένοι να χρησιμοποιούν τη  κεντρική θέρμανση.
    Ίσως μέσω της συλλογικότητας βρούμε λύσεις στα προβλήματα. Να  δημιουργήσουμε μια βάση δεδομένων για τις περιπτώσεις που προκύπτουν και  τις νομικά σωστές λύσεις που μπορούν να δοθούν, μήπως στο τέλος  μπορέσουμε να φτάσουμε σε κάποια συμπεράσματα. Ας αρχίσω να αναφέρω  κάποια πράγματα που μπορεί να συγχέονται  ώστε σιγά σιγά να φτάσουμε  κάπου._
_Π.Δ. 27-9/7-11-85 (ΦΕΚ-631 Δ') . Άρθρο 1 παρ. 3.3.1_ 
_ «Ιδιοκτησίες στις οποίες παρέχεται από τον κανονισμό των σχέσεων των συνιδιοκτητών της οικοδομής, η  δυνατότητα να αποσυνδεθούν μόνιμα από το δίκτυο κεντρικής θέρμανσης του  κτιρίου και που διαθέτουν ανεξάρτητη μόνιμη εγκατάσταση δεν  επιβαρύνονται ούτε με δαπάνες λειτουργίας ούτε με έκτακτες δαπάνες  κεντρικής θέρμανσης.» 

__Άρα γίνεται αντιληπτό  ότι αν κάποιος έχει τη δυνατότητα μέσω του κανονισμού της οικοδομής να  αποσυνδεθεί από τη κεντρική θέρμανση και το κάνει με κάποια ΜΟΝΙΜΗ  ανεξάρτητη εγκατάσταση , δεν επιβαρύνεται ούτε με δαπάνες λειτουργίας  ούτε με έκτακτες δαπάνες κεντρικής θέρμανσης ανεξαιρέτως ποιον  τρόπο  θέρμανσης θα επιλέξει (φυσ. αέριο, αντλία θερμότητας, θερμοσυσσωρευτές  κ.λπ.)_

_Π.Δ. 27-9/7-11-85 (ΦΕΚ-631 Δ') . Άρθρο 1 παρ. 3.3.1_ 
_ α. «Οι ιδιοκτήτες των  ιδιοκτησιών που θα αποσυνδεθούν με τον παραπάνω τρόπο από το δίκτυο της  κεντρικής θέρμανσης είναι υποχρεωμένοι να μονώσουν τους σωλήνες    της  κεντρικής θέρμανσης που διέρχονται από την ιδιοκτησία τους.»
Δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται περισσότερη ανάλυση.
β.            «Οι δαπάνες μόνωσης των παραπάνω σωλήνων καθώς και οι έκτακτες δαπάνες της ιδιοκτησίας θα βαρύνουν τον ιδιοκτήτη της.»

__Εδώ νομίζω ότι όταν αναφέρει έκτακτες δαπάνες της ιδιοκτησίας εννοεί της έκτακτες δαπάνες όχι της θέρμανσης._
_γ.         «Οι  υπόλοιπες έκτακτες δαπάνες που ενδέχεται να προκύψουν επειδή  αποσυνδέθηκε μόνιμα μία ή περισσότερες ιδιοκτησίες κατανέμονται σε όλες  τις ιδιοκτησίες ανάλογα με τα ποσοστά πi που ίσχυαν πριν από την αποσύνδεση.»_
_Μάλλον εννοεί ότι οι  έκτακτες δαπάνες του κτιρίου , εκτός των έκτακτων δαπανών για τη  θέρμανση, θα επιβαρύνονται κανονικά για όλες τις ιδιοκτησίες του κτιρίου  (και των συνδεδεμένων και των αποσυνδεδεμένων) με τα ποσοστά που είχαν  υπολογιστεί κανονικά πριν την αποσύνδεση._
_δ. «Ανεξαρτήτως σχετικής προβλέψεως στον κανονισμό σχέσεων των συνιδιοκτητών του κτιρίου, οι  διατάξεις της ανωτέρω παραγράφου ισχύουν και σε ιδιοκτησίες οι οποίες  αποσυνδέονται μόνιμα από το δίκτυο κεντρικής θέρμανσης του κτιρίου  σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα στην παρ. 5 του άρθρου 2 του Π. Δ. 420/1987 και διαθέτουν ανεξάρτητη μόνιμη εγκατάσταση θέρμανσης με χρήση αερίων καυσίμων.»_
_Όλα τα προηγούμενα ισχύουν και είναι ισχυρότερα από οποιοδήποτε κανονισμό σχέσεων των συνιδιοκτητών._

_Π.Δ. 27-9/7-11-85 (ΦΕΚ-631 Δ') . Άρθρο 1 παρ. 3.3.2_ 
_ «Ιδιοκτησίες που θέρμανσή τους δεν προβλέπεται από τη μελέτη δεν επιβαρύνονται με δαπάνες κεντρικής θέρμανσης.»

__Εδώ όσο αυτονόητο φαίνεται άλλο  τόσο περίεργο είναι._

_Π.Δ. 27-9/7-11-85 (ΦΕΚ-631 Δ') . Άρθρο 2 παρ. 3_ 
_ «Οποιαδήποτε μεταβολή στην επιφάνεια ή το είδος των  θερμαντικών σωμάτων κατά το στάδιο της κατασκευής ή και οποτεδήποτε  μεταγενέστερα επιβάλλει την τροποποίηση του πίνακα κατανομής με ευθύνη  και δαπάνες του πραγματοποιούντος τη μεταβολή.»

__Πολύ ωραίο αυτό που  διευκρινίζεται, και όταν μάλιστα σχεδόν όλοι έχουν κάνει και από κάποια  αλλαγή το κόστος επιμερίζεται. Το αν κάποιος έχει κάνει κάποια αλλαγή   εφόσον υπάρχει η μελέτη θέρμανσης ,  είναι εύκολο να διαπιστωθεί.  Το  μεγάλο πρόβλημα πλέον είναι στο μηχανικό που θα κάνει τη νέα κατανομή  δαπανών. Πουθενά δε αναφέρεται η ισχύ των θερμαντικών σωμάτων. Σε όλους  τις υπολογισμούς εισάγουμε τις απώλειες (βασικές, αερισμού, ανοιγμάτων )  . Με ποια λογική λέει ο νόμος ότι εφόσον γίνει αλλαγή σε κάποιο  θερμαντικό σώμα πρέπει να τροποποιηθεί ο πίνακας κατανομής , αφού στο  πίνακα δεν εισέρχεται πουθενά η ισχύς των σωμάτων. Από ερωτήσεις σε  παλαιότερους μηχανικούς μου είπαν ότι έβαζαν ένα μέσο όρο ανάμεσα στις  απώλειες και τη θερμική ισχύ των σωμάτων. Εδώ νομίζω ο μηχανικός είναι  εντελώς ΕΚΤΕΘΕΙΜΕΝΟΣ._

_Π.Δ. 27-9/7-11-85 (ΦΕΚ-631 Δ') . Άρθρο 2 παρ. 4_ 
_«Ο  επιμερισμός των δαπανών της κεντρικής θέρμανσης στους κατά νόμο  υπόχρεους μπορεί να γίνεται με συμβολαιογραφικό έγγραφο που μεταγράφεται, περιλαμβανόμενος στον κανονισμό των σχέσεων των συνιδιοκτητών της οικοδομής.»"_

----------

GeorgeVita (27-06-12)

----------


## vasilllis

> Πέτρο ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση, αν βρεις/θυμηθείς το νόμο δώσε μας περισσότερα στοιχεία να τον διαβάσουμε.
> Αυτό που μου φαίνεται περίεργο είναι η δυνατότητα απαλλαγής από το πάγιο κοινόχρηστης θέρμανσης. Φαντάσου την περίπτωση που κάποιος έβαλε στο διαμέρισμά του "μόνιμο" σύστημα αλλά δεν το λειτουργεί.  
> gV




γιατι? ποιος υποχρεωνει αυτον που ειναι στην κοινοχρηστη θερμανση να την λειτουργει??

----------


## vasilllis

> Αυτός ο νόμος ισχύει για τις ανάγκες της εγκατάστασης φυσικού αερίου. Να μπορεί δηλαδή κάποιος να βάλει ατομικό λέβητα αερίου στο διαμέρισμά του, χωρίς να πληρώνει το παγιο θέρμανσης. Ετσι έγινε στην δική μου οικοδομή. Για αυτό η ΔΕΠΑ, πριν ξεκινήσει τις διαδικασίες εγκατάστασης, ζητάει το χαρτί της γενικής συνέλευσης που να λέει οτι επιτρέπει σε κάποιους να βάλουν φυσικό αέριο.
> Νομίζω πως κατ'επέκταση ισχύει και για άλλα μόνιμα συστήματα ατομικής θέρμανσης.
> 
> Σε αυτό το forum http://www.michanikos.gr/ μπορείς να δεις σχετικά.
> Παραθέτω ένα απόσπασμα από ένα post με σχετικό θέμα:
> "_Το θέμα των κοινοχρήστων είναι πολύ σημαντικό και αρκετά πολύπλοκο.  Ξεκινάει από το τρόπο θέρμανσης , το σύστημα μέτρησης της κατανάλωσης  και φτάνει έως τη κατανομή των δαπανών και όλα αυτά αλληλοεξαρτώνται.  Ίσως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει ολόκληρη κατηγορία στο forum με τα ανάλογα  threats. Από την άλλη το ΤΕΕ έχει κάνει μια πρόταση νόμου εδώ και τόσα  χρόνια για αλλαγή του τρόπου υπολογισμού των κοινοχρήστων και δεν έχει  γίνει τίποτα. Αλλά και η πρόταση του ΤΕΕ να εφαρμοστεί δε θα αλλάξει και  πολύ η κατάσταση αφού τα θέματα που προκύπτουν είναι πολλά περισσότερα.  Κατά την γνώμη μου σε 9 από τις 10 περιπτώσεις  που υπάρχουν  περισσότερες από μια ιδιοκτησίες, υπάρχει και κάποιο πρόβλημα με τα  κοινόχρηστα. Μου ζητήθηκε κάποιες φορές να φτιάξω ένα καινούριο πίνακα  χιλιοστών σε παλιές πολυκατοικίες και οι δυσκολίες  που συνάντησα ήταν  πολλές. Τελικά αποφάσισα , υπό το φόβο να έχω εγώ κάποιες κυρώσεις, να  μη σφραγίζω το πίνακα, αν και αυτό είναι κάτι που δε με εκφράζει και με  λυπεί ιδιαίτερα. Και ορισμένες φορές απορώ και αναρωτιέμαι πως οι  εταιρίες κοινοχρήστων είναι καλυμμένες ποινικά για να βγάζουν τα  κοινόχρηστα με το τρόπο που τα βγάζουν. Σίγουρα το θέμα είναι πολύπλοκο.  Εκτός των τεχνικών θεμάτων εμπλέκονται και ποινικά θέματα. Για αυτό  κατά τη γνώμη μου το ΤΕΕ , ως επίσημος τεχνικός φορέας του κράτους , θα  έπρεπε να διοργανώσει σεμινάρια ή κάποια τεχνική οδηγία για την  αντιμετώπιση αυτών των προβλημάτων. Το να λέμε ότι χρησιμοποιείτε  πάντα  και μόνο η θερμιδομέτρηση δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα. Το ότι είναι  υποχρεωτική η θερμιδομέτρηση είναι αυτονόητο , αλλά δεν είναι όλες οι  κατοικίες καινούριες και δεν είναι όλοι υποχρεωμένοι να χρησιμοποιούν τη  κεντρική θέρμανση.
>     Ίσως μέσω της συλλογικότητας βρούμε λύσεις στα προβλήματα. Να  δημιουργήσουμε μια βάση δεδομένων για τις περιπτώσεις που προκύπτουν και  τις νομικά σωστές λύσεις που μπορούν να δοθούν, μήπως στο τέλος  μπορέσουμε να φτάσουμε σε κάποια συμπεράσματα. Ας αρχίσω να αναφέρω  κάποια πράγματα που μπορεί να συγχέονται  ώστε σιγά σιγά να φτάσουμε  κάπου._
> _Π.Δ. 27-9/7-11-85 (ΦΕΚ-631 Δ') . Άρθρο 1 παρ. 3.3.1_ 
> _ «Ιδιοκτησίες στις οποίες παρέχεται από τον κανονισμό των σχέσεων των συνιδιοκτητών της οικοδομής, η  δυνατότητα να αποσυνδεθούν μόνιμα από το δίκτυο κεντρικής θέρμανσης του  κτιρίου και που διαθέτουν ανεξάρτητη μόνιμη εγκατάσταση δεν  επιβαρύνονται ούτε με δαπάνες λειτουργίας ούτε με έκτακτες δαπάνες  κεντρικής θέρμανσης.» 
> ...



Και συμπληρωνω οτι οι νομοι καλα τα λενε.Εδω στην Ελλδα ομως ισχυει οτι συμφερει τον καθενα και για να βρεις το δικιο σου μονο δικαστικα και μετα απο 5-6 χρονια.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> γιατι? ποιος υποχρεωνει αυτον που ειναι στην κοινοχρηστη θερμανση να την λειτουργει??



Αν χρησιμοποιείς την κοινόχρηστη θέρμανση (συνήθως εννοούμε με θερμιδομέτρηση ή ωρομέτρηση) θα πληρώσεις τα πάγια συν την κατανάλωσή σου. Αν ΔΕΝ την χρησιμοποιήσεις θα πληρώσεις μόνο τα πάγια τα οποία είναι γύρω στο 30% της συνολικής κατανάλωσης.

Στην περίπτωση τώρα της "εναλλακτικής προσωπικής θέρμανσης" μπορεί και να μη την χρησιμοποιήσεις καθόλου. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα ζεσταίνεσαι λίγο παθητικά (από τα γύρω διαμερίσματα ή από το κλιμακοστάσιο) και θα 'πρεπε να πληρώνεις το πάγιο. Η δυσκολία έρχεται όταν εσύ χρησιμοποιείς αυτή την "προσωπική" λύση και ζεσταίνεις τους γύρω σου. Θα 'πρεπε αντίστοιχα να συμμετέχουν στα δικά σου έξοδα.

Το φυσικό αέριο έχει πάγια χρέωση (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) οπότε η πιθανότητα να κάνεις κανονική χρήση είναι η πιθανότερη εφόσον κάτι πληρώνεις έτσι κι αλλιώς. Σε συνδυασμό με την ανάγκη προώθησης της αγοράς (αέριο, συσκευές, μηχανικοί, τεχνικοί) πρέπει να βοήθησε και ο νόμος.

gV

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Αν χρησιμοποιείς την κοινόχρηστη θέρμανση  (συνήθως εννοούμε με θερμιδομέτρηση ή ωρομέτρηση) θα πληρώσεις τα πάγια  συν την κατανάλωσή σου. Αν ΔΕΝ την χρησιμοποιήσεις θα πληρώσεις μόνο τα  πάγια τα οποία είναι γύρω στο 30% της συνολικής κατανάλωσης.



Στην ωρομέτρηση και θερμιδομέτρηση είναι περίπου 25% και έχει να κάνει με τα χαρακτηριστικά της οικοδομής.






> Το φυσικό αέριο έχει πάγια χρέωση (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) οπότε η πιθανότητα  να κάνεις κανονική χρήση είναι η πιθανότερη εφόσον κάτι πληρώνεις έτσι  κι αλλιώς. Σε συνδυασμό με την ανάγκη προώθησης της αγοράς (αέριο,  συσκευές, μηχανικοί, τεχνικοί) πρέπει να βοήθησε και ο νόμος.
> 
> gV



Το πάγιο του Φ.Α ανέρχεται στο ποσό των 7€ μηνιαίως. Ομως οτι "κάψεις" το πληρώνεις επιπλέον. Δηλαδή πληρώνεις 7€+κατανάλωση σε κυβικά Φ.Α.








> Και συμπληρωνω οτι οι νομοι καλα τα λενε.Εδω στην Ελλδα ομως ισχυει οτι συμφερει τον καθενα και για να βρεις το δικιο σου μονο δικαστικα και μετα απο 5-6 χρονια.



Δεν είναι τόσο τραγικά τα πράγματα. Απλά, αν το 51% της γενικής συνέλευσης της πολυκατοικίας σου δώσει το OK, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ατομική θέρμανση. Δεν μπορεί κανένας να σου κάνει τίποτε. Αν σου πουν οτι παρ'όλα αυτά θα πληρώνεις το πάγιο θέρμανσης, απλά δεν το πληρώνεις και ας σε πάνε στα δικαστήρια, που σαφώς θα δικαιωθείς. Από εκεί και πέρα αυτοί έχουν το πρόβλημα, όχι εσύ. Αρα αν έχεις την απόφαση της συνέλευσης, δεν σε κουνάει τίποτε. Απλά πράγματα.

----------


## vasilllis

> Αν χρησιμοποιείς την κοινόχρηστη θέρμανση (συνήθως εννοούμε με θερμιδομέτρηση ή ωρομέτρηση) θα πληρώσεις τα πάγια συν την κατανάλωσή σου. Αν ΔΕΝ την χρησιμοποιήσεις θα πληρώσεις μόνο τα πάγια τα οποία είναι γύρω στο 30% της συνολικής κατανάλωσης.
> 
> Στην περίπτωση τώρα της "εναλλακτικής προσωπικής θέρμανσης" μπορεί και να μη την χρησιμοποιήσεις καθόλου. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα ζεσταίνεσαι λίγο παθητικά (από τα γύρω διαμερίσματα ή από το κλιμακοστάσιο) και θα 'πρεπε να πληρώνεις το πάγιο. Η δυσκολία έρχεται όταν εσύ χρησιμοποιείς αυτή την "προσωπική" λύση και ζεσταίνεις τους γύρω σου. Θα 'πρεπε αντίστοιχα να συμμετέχουν στα δικά σου έξοδα.
> 
> Το φυσικό αέριο έχει πάγια χρέωση (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) οπότε η πιθανότητα να κάνεις κανονική χρήση είναι η πιθανότερη εφόσον κάτι πληρώνεις έτσι κι αλλιώς. Σε συνδυασμό με την ανάγκη προώθησης της αγοράς (αέριο, συσκευές, μηχανικοί, τεχνικοί) πρέπει να βοήθησε και ο νόμος.
> 
> gV



αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι ειτε εισαι σε κοινοχρηστη ειτε σε ιδιωτικη θερμανση (ασχετως τα παγια ) γινεσαι βαρος στον αλλο αν δεν αναβεις την θερμανση. γιατι σου φαινεται λοιπον περιεργο η απαλλαγη των παγιων?

----------


## vasilllis

> Στην ωρομέτρηση και θερμιδομέτρηση είναι περίπου 25% και έχει να κάνει με τα χαρακτηριστικά της οικοδομής.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Το πάγιο του Φ.Α ανέρχεται στο ποσό των 7€ μηνιαίως. Ομως οτι "κάψεις" το πληρώνεις επιπλέον. Δηλαδή πληρώνεις 7€+κατανάλωση σε κυβικά Φ.Α.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Πετρο αναφερεσαι σε ατομικη σε μονιμη εγκατασταση(που ολως ''τυχαιως'' αφορα τα αεριο).
Εμενα προσωπικα μου φαινεται γελοιο το παγιο σε ''ατομικη θερμανση'' οπως και οι μελετες που κανουν.

----------


## stom

Το φυσικο αεριο εχει ενα παγιο εγκατεστημενης ισχυος, οπως ακριβως εχει το νερο ελαχιστη καταναλωση, και η ΔΕΗ παγιο αναλογα με την παροχη(δλδ την ισχυ..).
Τι εννοεις ακριβως παγιο σε ατομικη θερμανση?

----------


## vasilllis

πετρο 
επειδη και εγω ψαχνωμαι λιγο με τα παγια.
σε ποιο σημειο του νομου (85 νομιζω ειναι)
λεει οτι το παγιο ειναι τοσο (αν θυμαμαι καλα αναφερει για παγιο) 25 ή 30%.
αναφερεται στο καταστατικο; βγαινει απο το fi*ei  ;

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> πετρο 
> επειδη και εγω ψαχνωμαι λιγο με τα παγια.
> σε ποιο σημειο του νομου (85 νομιζω ειναι)
> λεει οτι το παγιο ειναι τοσο (αν θυμαμαι καλα αναφερει για παγιο) 25 ή 30%.
> αναφερεται στο καταστατικο; βγαινει απο το fi*ei  ;



Ναι, ουσιαστικά το πάγιο είναι το γινόμενο fi*ei. Δεν αναφέρεται σε κανένα καταστατικό. Βγαίνει από την μελέτη θερμονόμωσης.
Αν δεις τον τύπο, αν κάποιος δεν έχει καθόλου ώρες θέρμανσης, του μένει να πληρώσει ποσοστό όσο είναι το γινόμενο fi*ei.

----------


## vasilllis

> Ναι, ουσιαστικά το πάγιο είναι το γινόμενο fi*ei. Δεν αναφέρεται σε κανένα καταστατικό. Βγαίνει από την μελέτη θερμονόμωσης.
> Αν δεις τον τύπο, αν κάποιος δεν έχει καθόλου ώρες θέρμανσης, του μένει να πληρώσει ποσοστό όσο είναι το γινόμενο fi*ei.



Σε εμενα τα υπολογιζουν ως εξης .  fi*ei* συνολικο πετρελαιο και βγαινει ενα ποσο της ταξης του 30% (αυτο ομως δεν κερω αν ειναι σωστο ,οπως επισης και δεν αναφερεται στο νομο).ΕΙναι σωστο??
μετα το υπολοιπο 70% το υπολογιζουν με τον συγκεκριμενο τυπο.

Ετσι πρεπει να γινεται??
εχω καταλαβει οτι ο νομος λεει.
βαλε κατω τον τυπο και οτι βγει στον καθενα πληρωνει.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Σε εμενα τα υπολογιζουν ως εξης .  fi*ei* συνολικο πετρελαιο και βγαινει ενα ποσο της ταξης του 30% (αυτο ομως δεν κερω αν ειναι σωστο ,οπως επισης και δεν αναφερεται στο νομο).ΕΙναι σωστο??
> μετα το υπολοιπο 70% το υπολογιζουν με τον συγκεκριμενο τυπο.
> 
> Ετσι πρεπει να γινεται??
> εχω καταλαβει οτι ο νομος λεει.
> βαλε κατω τον τυπο και οτι βγει στον καθενα πληρωνει.



Ο νόμος απλά αναφέρει τον τύπο που υπολογίζονται οι δαπάνες θέρμανσης. Εκ των πραγμάτων αν οι ώρες σου είναι 0, τότε ουσιαστικά σύμφωνα πάντα με τον τύπο, πληρώνεις το γινόμενο που αναφέρεις. Αυτό δεν το αναφέρει πουθενα ως "πάγιο". Απλά έτσι έχει "βαφτιστεί" επειδή απλά το πληρώνεις είτε κάψεις είτε όχι.

----------


## vasilllis

> Ο νόμος απλά αναφέρει τον τύπο που υπολογίζονται οι δαπάνες θέρμανσης. Εκ των πραγμάτων αν οι ώρες σου είναι 0, τότε ουσιαστικά σύμφωνα πάντα με τον τύπο, πληρώνεις το γινόμενο που αναφέρεις. Αυτό δεν το αναφέρει πουθενα ως "πάγιο". Απλά έτσι έχει "βαφτιστεί" επειδή απλά το πληρώνεις είτε κάψεις είτε όχι.



αρα μου λες λαθος υπολογιζουνε fi*ei  .Επρεπε μονο να χρησιμοποιουνε τον τυπο.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> αρα μου λες λαθος υπολογιζουνε fi*ei  .Επρεπε μονο να χρησιμοποιουνε τον τυπο.



Ο τύπος είναι *fi x ei + Ωi x ei / Σ (Ω i x ei ) x {1 – Σ (fi x ei )*, αρα αν οι ώρες Ωi είναι μηδέν, το δεύτερο μέρος (κόκκινο) της εξίσωσης είναι 0 και μένει μόνο το γινόμενο fi*ei (πράσινο)
Αρα είναι το ίδιο αυτο που λες.

Δες εδώ αναλυτικά εναν υπολογισμό αυτόνομης θέρμανσης:
http://www.toktirio.gr/index.php?opt...kiwn&Itemid=44

----------

GeorgeVita (28-06-12)

----------


## kambog

υπάρχει προεδρικό διάταγμα το 1985 που ακυρώνει το 30% για τα κοινόχρηστα θέρμανσης τον περισσότερον πολυκατοικιών
δεν ξέρω πως μπορώ να το επισύναψε το pdf.
θα το βγάλω στο  αυτές της μέρες.

----------


## blacky29

Κ Θάνο και εγω σκέφτομαι να πάρω υπερυθρη για τον παπου για το παιδί το ψάχνω ακόμα λιγη βοηθεια βρε παιδιά .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> Φίλε  Δημήτρη υπάρχουν θερμοστάτες πρίζας μόλις πιάσει την θερμοκρασία κλίνει η επαφή και δεν λειτουργεί το σώμα  τα εμπορεύεται ένας φίλος Κατερίνη και έχουν καλή απόδοση έχω βάλει στο σπίτι του παππού μου που είχε μεγάλο πρόβλημα υγρασίας και μειώθηκε εσθήτα..

----------


## babylonx

Εγώ προσωπικά έχω σιχαθεί να διαβάζω σε φόρουμ όπου μιλάνε κατα βάση επιστήμονες που υποστηρίζουν απλά πράγματα όπως ότι 1+1=2, κάποια ποστ από πωλητές που θέλουν να μας πείσουν ότι 1+1=5 με κάποιο μαγικό τρόπο. Έχετε ξεφύγει και οι πωλητές πάνελ υπερύθρων και οι πωλητές συσκευών που κάνουν "εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας" και ένα σωρό άλλοι. Μη προσπαθείτε τσάμπα. Ο μόνος λόγος που σας παίρνει είναι γιατί είμαστε Ελλάδα και η Παιδεία έχει πάει περίπατο εδώ και πολλά χρόνια οπότε κατά βάση έχετε να κάνετε με αγράμματο κόσμο που δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει απλά πράγματα οπότε και σας παίρνει να κοροϊδεύετε. Φυσικά δεν υπάρχει και κανένας απολύτως έλεγχος ώστε να προστατεύονται οι καταναλωτές. Είναι δυνατόν να λέει κάποιος ότι το πάνελ υπερύθρων που πουλά κάνει περισσότερη οικονομία από ένα air condition και να μη τον έχει μαζέψει κανείς; Δηλαδή το παλιό μου κλιματιστικό που καίει 800 watt και βάζει στο χώρο γύρω στα 2000 watt μας λέει ότι αποδίδει λιγότερο από το πάνελ του που απλά μετατρέπει την ηλεκτρική σε θερμική; Όσο μαγικά και να χρησιμοποιηθούν αυτά τα 800 watt που θα κάψει το πάνελ του δε παύουν να είναι 800 watt! Εκτός αν τα πάνελ του δημιουργούν ενέργεια από το μηδέν με κάποιο περίεργο τρόπο! Μηχανολόγος δεν είμαι αλλά σπουδάζω ηλεκτρολόγος (δεν έχει και ιδιαίτερη σχέση με το αντικείμενο η επιστήμη αυτή) και αυτά μου φαίνονται τουλάχιστον αστεία και δε χρειάζεται καν να χρησιμοποιήσω τις γνώσεις μηχανικού που έχω. Απλές γνώσεις λυκείου χρειάζονται. Αυτά που διάβασα είναι πέραν κάθε λογικής.

----------


## vasilllis

> Εγώ προσωπικά έχω σιχαθεί να διαβάζω σε φόρουμ όπου μιλάνε κατα βάση επιστήμονες που υποστηρίζουν απλά πράγματα όπως ότι 1+1=2, κάποια ποστ από πωλητές που θέλουν να μας πείσουν ότι 1+1=5 με κάποιο μαγικό τρόπο. Έχετε ξεφύγει και οι πωλητές πάνελ υπερύθρων και οι πωλητές συσκευών που κάνουν "εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας" και ένα σωρό άλλοι. Μη προσπαθείτε τσάμπα. Ο μόνος λόγος που σας παίρνει είναι γιατί είμαστε Ελλάδα και η Παιδεία έχει πάει περίπατο εδώ και πολλά χρόνια οπότε κατά βάση έχετε να κάνετε με αγράμματο κόσμο που δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει απλά πράγματα οπότε και σας παίρνει να κοροϊδεύετε. Φυσικά δεν υπάρχει και κανένας απολύτως έλεγχος ώστε να προστατεύονται οι καταναλωτές. Είναι δυνατόν να λέει κάποιος ότι το πάνελ υπερύθρων που πουλά κάνει περισσότερη οικονομία από ένα air condition και να μη τον έχει μαζέψει κανείς; Δηλαδή το παλιό μου κλιματιστικό που καίει 800 watt και βάζει στο χώρο γύρω στα 2000 watt μας λέει ότι αποδίδει λιγότερο από το πάνελ του που απλά μετατρέπει την ηλεκτρική σε θερμική; Όσο μαγικά και να χρησιμοποιηθούν αυτά τα 800 watt που θα κάψει το πάνελ του δε παύουν να είναι 800 watt! Εκτός αν τα πάνελ του δημιουργούν ενέργεια από το μηδέν με κάποιο περίεργο τρόπο! Μηχανολόγος δεν είμαι αλλά σπουδάζω ηλεκτρολόγος (δεν έχει και ιδιαίτερη σχέση με το αντικείμενο η επιστήμη αυτή) και αυτά μου φαίνονται τουλάχιστον αστεία και δε χρειάζεται καν να χρησιμοποιήσω τις γνώσεις μηχανικού που έχω. Απλές γνώσεις λυκείου χρειάζονται. Αυτά που διάβασα είναι πέραν κάθε λογικής.




συμφωνω.
θελω να μου λυσεις μια απορια που εχω.Εσυ εχεις ενα aircondition(αντλια θερμοτητας) που καιει 1 αποδιδει 4,σωστα?
Μια αντλια θερμοτητας για ενα σπιτι 100τμ κανει 6 με 7000€.στο περιπου.
σωστα?

Γιατι τοτε υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που επενδυουν στην γεωθερμια??(μιλαω για αυτην την γεωθερμια ή οπως θελετα να την ονομασετε που εκμεταλευεται την σταθερη θερμοκρασια χειμωνα καλοκαιρι ~18 βαθμων)
με κοστος τουλαχιστον 20000€ για ενα σπιτι??
τι κερδος θα εχουν ?αφου μια απλη αντλια θερμοτητας ειναι 1/4 τοτε με γεωθερμια που θα παει??

----------


## antonis_p

> συμφωνω.
> θελω να μου λυσεις μια απορια που εχω.Εσυ εχεις ενα aircondition(αντλια θερμοτητας) που καιει 1 αποδιδει 4,σωστα?
> Μια αντλια θερμοτητας για ενα σπιτι 100τμ κανει 6 με 7000€.στο περιπου.
> σωστα?
> 
> Γιατι τοτε υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που επενδυουν στην γεωθερμια??(μιλαω για αυτην την γεωθερμια ή οπως θελετα να την ονομασετε που εκμεταλευεται την σταθερη θερμοκρασια χειμωνα καλοκαιρι ~18 βαθμων)
> με κοστος τουλαχιστον 20000€ για ενα σπιτι??
> τι κερδος θα εχουν ?αφου μια απλη αντλια θερμοτητας ειναι 1/4 τοτε με γεωθερμια που θα παει??



Η γεωθερμία απαιτεί ελεύθερο χώρο σε γη και τεχνογνωσία. Σε άλλες χώρες είναι πολύ διαδεδομένη (Επέστρεψα από Γερμανία όπου είχα και αυτή την συζήτηση, είναι ικανοποιητικά διαδεδομένη σε μονοκατοικίες) . Τα κλιματιστικά απαιτούν ελάχιστο χρόνο για την τοποθέτηση, περισσότερο ρεύμα κατά την λειτουργία και τεχνογνωσία η οποία υπάρχει για την τοποθέτηση.

----------


## vasilllis

> Η γεωθερμία απαιτεί ελεύθερο χώρο σε γη και τεχνογνωσία. Σε άλλες χώρες είναι πολύ διαδεδομένη (Επέστρεψα από Γερμανία όπου είχα και αυτή την συζήτηση, είναι ικανοποιητικά διαδεδομένη σε μονοκατοικίες) . Τα κλιματιστικά απαιτούν ελάχιστο χρόνο για την τοποθέτηση, περισσότερο ρεύμα κατά την λειτουργία και τεχνογνωσία η οποία υπάρχει για την τοποθέτηση.



εχω υποψη μου την διαδικασια για την γεωθερμια,το θεμα ειναι γιατι καποιος να επενδυσει σε αυτο αφου τα απλα κλιματιστικα-αντλιες εχουν τετοια εξοικονομηση.

----------


## antonis_p

> εχω υποψη μου την διαδικασια για την γεωθερμια,το θεμα ειναι γιατι καποιος να επενδυσει σε αυτο αφου τα απλα κλιματιστικα-αντλιες εχουν τετοια εξοικονομηση.



Ένας λόγος είναι πως η γεωθερμία αποδίδει σε θερμοκρασίες που τα κλιματιστικά δεν μπορούν να αποδώσουν. Ένας άλλος λόγος είναι η χαμηλότερη κατανάλωση.

----------


## JOUN

Ε ναι, η θερμοκρασια του εδαφους ειναι σε καποιο βαθος ολο τον χρονο σταθερη περιπου στους 15 κελσιου ενω του αερα μπορει τον χειμωνα να φτασει στους 0 η και -10 και το καλοκαιρι στους 35  με 40 βαθμους..Ειναι πολυ αποδοτικοτερη η αντληση θερμοτητας στην πρωτη περιπτωση αλλα οπως ειπωθηκε θελει ελευθερο χωρο και μεγαλη αρχικη επενδυση που ομως αποσβενεται πολυ γρηγοροτερα..

----------


## vasilllis

> Ε ναι, η θερμοκρασια του εδαφους ειναι σε καποιο βαθος ολο τον χρονο σταθερη περιπου στους 15 κελσιου ενω του αερα μπορει τον χειμωνα να φτασει στους 0 η και -10 και το καλοκαιρι στους 35  με 40 βαθμους..Ειναι πολυ αποδοτικοτερη η αντληση θερμοτητας στην πρωτη περιπτωση αλλα οπως ειπωθηκε θελει ελευθερο χωρο και μεγαλη αρχικη επενδυση που ομως αποσβενεται πολυ γρηγοροτερα..



απο διασπαρτες πληροφοριες αυτη η μορφη γεωθερμιας αποδιδει 4-5 cop.
αν ισχυει κατι τετοιο τοτε ποιος ο λογος της κατασκευης αυτης;αν δε υποθεσουμε οτι αυτο το σπιτι καιει 1000€ τον χρονο με αντλια αερος, τοτε αποσβεση δεν θα κανει ουτε σε 20χρονια.

----------


## antonis_p

> απο διασπαρτες πληροφοριες αυτη η μορφη γεωθερμιας αποδιδει 4-5 cop.
> αν ισχυει κατι τετοιο τοτε ποιος ο λογος της κατασκευης αυτης;αν δε υποθεσουμε οτι αυτο το σπιτι καιει 1000€ τον χρονο με αντλια αερος, τοτε αποσβεση δεν θα κανει ουτε σε 20χρονια.



Με A/C χρειάζονται τόσες μονάδες όσα και τα δωμάτια (περίπου) .
Με γεωθερμία χρειάζεται μία μονάδα - όπως πχ με το καλοριφέρ.

----------


## JOUN

Συν το οτι λογω της μεγαλυτερης θερμοχωρητικοτητας του νερου(απο τον αερα) που κυκλοφορει στα σωματα εχεις μικροτερη διακυμανση θερμοκρασιας και ποιο "ποιοτικη" θερμανση.

----------


## vasilllis

> Με A/C χρειάζονται τόσες μονάδες όσα και τα δωμάτια (περίπου) .
> Με γεωθερμία χρειάζεται μία μονάδα - όπως πχ με το καλοριφέρ.




υπαρχουν πια αντλιες θερμοτητας ισχυος 12-20 30 οσα kw θες οποτε δεν ειναι αναγκαιο να βαζεις σε καθε δωματιο.μια και καθαρισες





> Συν το οτι λογω της μεγαλυτερης θερμοχωρητικοτητας του νερου(απο τον αερα) που κυκλοφορει στα σωματα εχεις μικροτερη διακυμανση θερμοκρασιας και ποιο "ποιοτικη" θερμανση.



υπαρχουν αντλιες θερμοτητας που ειναι αερος νερου.σημαινει εξ.μοναδα με αερα και εσωτερικη με νερο.οποτε δεν υπαρχει καμια ουσιαστικη διαφορα στον τροπο λειτουργιας της εσ.μοναδας.
Στα σωματα παντα κυκλοφορει νερο,ειτε ειναι φανκοιλ,ειτε ειναι τα σωματα καλοριφερ(τα γνωστα σωματα)

----------


## JOUN

Eγω νομιζα οτι συγκρινες τις αντλιες θερμοτητας με "γεωθερμια" με τις κλασσικες αντλιες θερμοτητας αερα-αερα τις οποιες πρεπει να βαλεις μια σε καθε χωρο που θελεις να θερμανεις(τα γνωστα inverter)
Aν μιλαμε για αντλιες αερα-νερου που χρειαζεται μονο μια και με δεδομενο οτι στην Ελλαδα δεν εχουμε ιδιαιτερα χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες (εκτος ελαχιστων εξαιρεσεων) τοτε συμφωνω οτι ειναι η καλυτερη λυση..

----------


## chris73

Παιδία θα προτιμούσα να μείνουμε στην υπέρυθρη. Αν και προσωπικά δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξω τρόπο θέρμανσης (τουλάχιστον για τα επόμενα χρόνια) θα ήθελα να δω ακόμη περισσότερα επί του θέματος.

Αφορμή ήταν πως εχθές συνάντησα φίλο μηχανικό κάποιας ειδικότητας, ο οποίος μπήκε με φόρα και ήταν πολύ θετικός για την υπέρυθρη. Εμένα από την άλλη τέτοια πράγματα που μας παρουσιάζονται ως ανακάλυψη του τροχού μου φένονται πάντα ύποπτα (σύγνωμη αλλά γενήθηκα και μεγάλωσα στον τόπο αυτό...)

Έτσι χθες διάβασα όλα τα ποστ εδώ καθώς και στο mixanikos επίσης είδα και μερικά βίντεο. Με κάποιες λίγες γνώσεις που έχω ως υπόβαθρο σαν μηχανικός καθώς και την κοινή λογική αλλά κυρίως παρατηρώντας τρόπους παρουσίασης έχω καταλήξει πρωσωπικά (εως τώρα τουλάχιστον) πως το πράγμα είναι απλά μούφα.

Και εξηγώ, όχι πως δεν μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμο σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, αλλά όχι και πως μπορεί να βγάλει και το σκύλο βόλτα...

Η ρητορική και παρουσίαση τέλος κατά την γνώμη μου, είναι σε επίπεδο telemarketing και καταφανώς χαμηλής τεχνικής και ποιότητας από μεριά πωλητών με τα συνηθησμένα τους κλισέ, ακόμη ποιό άκαμπτα στο λόγο από αυτά των πολιτικών μας.

----------

antonis_p (22-12-12), 

moutoulos (22-12-12), 

Nemmesis (22-12-12)

----------


## Nemmesis

> Eγω νομιζα οτι συγκρινες τις αντλιες θερμοτητας με "γεωθερμια" με τις κλασσικες αντλιες θερμοτητας αερα-αερα τις οποιες πρεπει να βαλεις μια σε καθε χωρο που θελεις να θερμανεις(τα γνωστα inverter)
> Aν μιλαμε για αντλιες αερα-νερου που χρειαζεται μονο μια και με δεδομενο οτι στην Ελλαδα δεν εχουμε ιδιαιτερα χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες (εκτος ελαχιστων εξαιρεσεων) τοτε συμφωνω οτι ειναι η καλυτερη λυση..



Μα αντλιες θερμοτητας ΑΕΡΑ-νερου δουλευουν εδω και χρονια στις βορειοτερες χωρες απο εμας... δεν βγηκαν για την χωρα μας...

----------


## picdev

εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω έναν πωλητή υπέρυθρης θέρμανσης , τι θερμοστάτη έχουν για να μετρούν τη θερμοκρασία , αφού ως γνωστό το υπέρυθρο σώμα δεν ζεσταίνει τον αέρα :Lol:  υπάρχει υπέρυθρος θερμοστάτης ? :Lol:

----------


## moutoulos

Όπως και ο άνθρωπος με τον "ομοιοστατικό μηχανισμό" ρύθμισης θερμοκρασίας σώματος, 
έτσι και αυτό, θα έχει κάτι τέτοιο  :Biggrin: .

----------


## s.pyros

> πολύ ωραια guys.
> Μπραβο σας.... τωρα μπερδευτηκα περισσότερο.
> Εγω προσωπικά σαν πανάσχετος με τα παραπάνω που λέτε τόση ώρα, δεν έχω καταλάβει αν πρέπει να αγοράσω ή όχι.
> θεωρώ πως σε αυτην την τοποθεσία βρίσκονται άνθρωποι με γνώσεις που μπορούν να δώσουν μια κατεύθυνση σε μας τους αδαείς. 
> Το σίγουρο είναι ότι πετρέλαιο και γκάζι μάλλον "τελείωσαν" στην Ελλάδα ως ασύμφορα (το ένα λογο τιμής και το δευτερο λόγο χαζομάρας)
> 
> Μπορούμε να επανέλθουμε λίγο???? Ο δίνει ο κύριος παραπάνω δοκιμαστικά σώματα??? αν είναι μια δοκιμή θα μας ψήσει!!



Καλημέρα,
εγω αγόρασα πάνελ υπέρυθρης απο αυτο το κατάστημα
http://www.cocoon.gr

και είμαι πολυ ικανοποιημένος, πήρα για δωμάτιό μου που είναι 13 τετραγωνικά ενα 400w...
Ολα μια χαρα μεχρι τώρα, δεν ξερω ομως ακόμα πόσο θα μου έρθει η ΔΕΗ!!

----------


## Panoss

> Καλημέρα,
> εγω αγόρασα πάνελ υπέρυθρης απο αυτο το κατάστημα
> http://www.cocoon.gr
> 
> και είμαι πολυ ικανοποιημένος, πήρα για δωμάτιό μου που είναι 13 τετραγωνικά ενα 400w...
> Ολα μια χαρα μεχρι τώρα, δεν ξερω ομως ακόμα πόσο θα μου έρθει η ΔΕΗ!!



Αν όταν το δουλεύεις, *υποθέσουμε* ότι καταναλώνει συνεχώς 400W, και το δουλεύεις για 24 ώρες τη μέρα, τότε καταναλώνεις:
400W*24h=9600Wh=9,6kWh.
Αν μια κιλοβατώρα χρεώνεται €0,10(μπορεί και να 'ναι €0,12 κάπου εκεί), τότε: 9,6*0,10=€0,96.
Πες 1 ευρώ τη μέρα (24 ώρες).

----------


## navar

αν μαζέψω πολλά τηλεκοντρόλ , απο τηλεοράσεις/ραδιόφωνα/κλιματιστικά/φώτα κλπ κλπ
και τα στοχέυσω πάνω μου και ταυτόχρονα πατάω απο ένα πλήκτρο στο καθένα !

αυτά θα με ζεστάνουν υπέρυθρα ?

----------

xrhstosmp (16-01-13)

----------


## vasilllis

τελικα μερικα πραγματα δεν αλλαζουν.
Οσο και να προσπαθω να πεισω με ενα πανελ που αγορασε γνωστη μου με τρεις σκαλες(1+1 δηλαδη με τις δυο μαζι 2000w) οτι: καλο χρυσο και αγιο το πανελ,ε την εχει βγαλει καθαρη με την μεσαια ισχυ (προφανως ειναι 1200+800w ή κατι τετοιο) στο μισο σπιτι περιπου 40m2  και το αλλο μισο με ενα 9000 κλιματιστικο.
Να της εξηγω οτι με 800w δεν γινεται να εχει την ιδια αποδοση.δυστηχως ειναι σαν να μιλαω σε ντουβαρι.

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΝ

YΓ σιγα σιγα κοντευει να πεισει και εμενα.

----------

xrhstosmp (16-01-13)

----------


## SV1JRT

Παιδιά, για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα...
 Σκεφτομαι να αγοράσω αυτό το pannel http://www.kobi.gr/product.php?products_id=2021 , της Crypto, για να ζεστάνω το μπάνιο στο σπίτι μου. Οι διαστάσεις του μπάνιου είναι περίπου 1.80 χ 1.20 μ και 2.50 μέτρα ύψος. Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας ?? Αξίζει την αγορά ή να το ξεχάσω ?? Υπόψιν οτι θα συνδεθεί με καλώδιο σε μπρίζα ΕΞΩ απο το μπάνιο και δεν θα χρησημοποιήτε οταν βρίσκετε κάποιος στο μπάνιο.

----------


## leosedf

Όταν τελειώνεις το μπάνιο θα πασαλείφεις το κορμί σου πάνω στο πάνελ για να ζεσταθείς?  :Smile:

----------


## SV1JRT

> Όταν τελειώνεις το μπάνιο θα πασαλείφεις το κορμί σου πάνω στο πάνελ για να ζεσταθείς?




 Χαχαχαχαχαχα..... Ειναι και αυτό μια καλή ιδέα...
 Βασικά ή ιδέα του pannel είναι της γυναίκας μου. Να προθερμαίνει το μπάνιο για να μην ξεπαγιάζουμε....
 Παίζει ή να το ξεχάσουμε ?? Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι με 400W ονομαστική κατανάλωση δεν θα κάνει και τίποτα. Αλλα άμα μπει κάτι στο μυαλό της γυναίκας, ξέρετε πως είναι !!!

----------


## chris73

Όπως περιγράφεις την κατάσταση εγώ θα πρότεινα αν έχεις κανένα αερόθερμο να το βάζεις 5-10 λεπτά για προθέρμανση και ξεμπέρδεψες.
Το έχω κάνει στο πάρελθόν και μια χαρά δουλεύει το πράγμα.

Γιατί να αγοράσεις κάτι επιπλέον? που θα είναι και άχρηστο μάλον?

----------


## moutoulos

> Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι με 400W ονομαστική κατανάλωση δεν θα κάνει και τίποτα.



Μια χαρά είναι. Σου λέει καλύπτει χώρο 5-10 τετραγωνικά.
Με βάση τις διαστάσεις του μπάνιου σου, είσαι ΤΑΜΑΜ !!!

----------


## kambog

*Ελληνικό πάνελ υπέρυθρης θέρμανσης   ilios*

----------


## chris73

> *Ελληνικό πάνελ υπέρυθρης θέρμανσης ilios*



Πωλητής είσαι?? Να βάλω και εγώ ότι έχω για πούλημα εδω?

----------


## leosedf

Γιώργο θα σε παρακαλούσα να μην κάνεις πλέον διαφήμιση. Στα περισσότερα post σου το μόνο πράγμα που κάνεις είναι αυτό.

----------


## katrismilos

Να μην ξεχνάμε όμως και τα κερατιάτικα που πληρώνουμε στη ΔΕΗ για το ρεύμα που καίμε. Μακάρι να πληρώναμε μόνο το ρεύμα και όχι το ΦΠΑ και τα ειδικά και παράλογα τέλη όπως το τέλος εξαγοράς ρύπων!! Δηλαδή επειδή καίει η ΔΕΗ λιγνήτη πρέπει ο καταναλωτής να πληρώνει το πρόστιμο? Τουλάχιστον ας το χρησιμοποιήσουν το τέλος για να φτιάχνουν δημόσια Φ/Β και Αιολικά πάρκα.
Επειδή το θέμα του "Τι θα πληρώσω" είναι πολύ σημαντικό, έφτιαξα ένα απλό πρόγραμμα υπολογισμού στο EXCEL. Ελπίζω ο χρόνος που έχασα για να καταλάβω πώς γίνεται η χρέωση να μην πήγε χαμένος και οι υπολογισμοί μου να είναι όσο το δυνατό πιο κοντά στην πραγματικότητα.

Σας στέλνω τον σύνδεσμο
http://www.dupline.gr/katanalosi_reumatos.php

----------


## katrismilos

> Αν όταν το δουλεύεις, *υποθέσουμε* ότι καταναλώνει συνεχώς 400W, και το δουλεύεις για 24 ώρες τη μέρα, τότε καταναλώνεις:
> 400W*24h=9600Wh=9,6kWh.
> Αν μια κιλοβατώρα χρεώνεται €0,10(μπορεί και να 'ναι €0,12 κάπου εκεί), τότε: 9,6*0,10=€0,96.
> Πες 1 ευρώ τη μέρα (24 ώρες).



Με τις νέες χρεώσεις, φόρους τέλη, ΦΠΑ, πολλαπλασίασε το νούμερο που βρήκες *2 και είσαι μέσα. Δαγκωτό στην υπέρυθρη, αλλά προσέξτε στην κατανάλωση του ρεύματος γιατί θα βρεθείτε προ εκπλήξεως στον επόμενο λογαριασμό. Επίσης ένας φθηνιάρικος θερμοστάτης θα βοηθήσει στην μείωση του κόστους και θα κάνει γρήγορα απόσβεση (+ ότι θα διατηρεί τη θερμοκρασία σταθερή).

----------


## vasilllis

:Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

0,10??? για μπειτε στο σαιτ της δεη να δειτε το νεο τιμολογιο απο 2/13 .

----------


## oldhag

λοιπον
θα αναφερω την δικη μου εμπειρια
δοκιμασα το καλυτερο γερμανικο πανελ 900w σε 25 τμ και δεν απεδωσε τιποτα

----------


## chris73

> λοιπον
> θα αναφερω την δικη μου εμπειρια
> δοκιμασα το καλυτερο γερμανικο πανελ 900w σε 25 τμ και δεν απεδωσε τιποτα



Και αν το πεις αυτό εκεί που το αγόρασες τι θα σου λένε τώρα?

----------


## vasilllis

για καθιστε ρε παιδια.
μεχρι πριν καποια χρονια ειχαμε 1 σωμα καλοριφερ σε καθε δωματιο για να ζεσταινομαστε.
Τι πιστευεται οτι αλλαξε τωρα και με 3 πανελ 900w θα καλυπτεις διαμερισμα 75τμ??
ενταξει δεν κρινω αν ειναι οικονομικα η οχι ,αλλα θα μην τρελαθουμε κιολας.
Βαγγελη,οσο και να κοστισε οποια μαρκα και να ειναι ,η αποδοση του ειναι 900w.Eiναι μικρο για 25τμ.Εκτος και αν το δωματιο εχει την καλυτερη μονωση.
σε ενα συνηθες σπιτι δεν αρκουν 900 w. ειτε ειναι υπερυθρη,υπεριωδες η υπερηχητικη.

----------


## chris73

Βασίλη συμφωνώ. Αλλά αυτοί που τα πούλάνε προσπαθούν να πείσουν ότι με τον διαφορετικό τρόπο που ζεσταίνουν (και όντως με διαφορετικό τρόπο το κάνουν) θα έχουμε την ίδια θερμική άνεση.

Θα ήθελα να μας πει ο Βαγγέλης στην πράξη πως ήταν η κατάσταση. Δλδ ζεσταινόταν η μιά πλευρά του όταν ήταν εντός της ακτίνας του σώματος, και σε ποιά απόσταση κτλ. 

Επειδή το έψαξα κάπως (μόνο μέσω ιντερνέτ όμως) πιστεύω ότι θαααα μπορούσε να λειτουργείσει κάπου όμως ανάλογα τις όλες συνθήκες τις κατάστασης. Ακόμη θεωρώ πως η ιδανική τους χρήση είναι μόνο σε μεγάλους και ψηλούς χώρους, παραγωγής, υπόστεγα κτλ. Σε ένα κανονικό σπίτι νομίζω πως είναι το δυσκολότερο (αν και όχι απίθανο) να λειτουργίσει. Σε αμέρικανικα site που έψαχνα είδα πως εκεί περισότερο για εκεί τα προορίζουν (και όχι κυρίως όχι με ρεύμα) ή αναφέρουν ποιό αναλυτικα τα υπέρ και κατά και τις δυσκολίες εφαρμογής για ένα σπίτι.

Με στενωχωρεί πάρα πολύ που για μια ακόμη φορά σαν τα κοράκια στην ανάγκη μερικοί, ψάχνουν θύματα με την πρώτη ευκαιρία και εκμεταλεύονται την ανάγκη του κόσμου ουσιαστικά παραπληροφορώντας τον.

----------


## picdev

> λοιπον
> θα αναφερω την δικη μου εμπειρια
> δοκιμασα το καλυτερο γερμανικο πανελ 900w σε 25 τμ και δεν απεδωσε τιποτα



Τόσο πολύ έχουν προχωρήσει οι γερμανοί με τις αντιστάσεις? σίγουρα η γερμανική αντίσταση αποδίδει καλύτερα απο την ελληνική για παράδειγμα!
Παραθέτω το κεφάλαιο της φυσικής της δευτέρας γυμνασίου για τη διάδοση της θερμότητας, *όχι άλλο κάρβουνο*!
Σας παρακαλώ αφιερώστε λίγα λεπτά και διαβάστε τη σελίδα 161

http://www.pi-schools.gr/books/gymna...f8_155_168.pdf

----------


## vasilllis

> Βασίλη συμφωνώ. Αλλά αυτοί που τα πούλάνε προσπαθούν να πείσουν ότι με τον διαφορετικό τρόπο που ζεσταίνουν (και όντως με διαφορετικό τρόπο το κάνουν) θα έχουμε την ίδια θερμική άνεση.
> 
> Θα ήθελα να μας πει ο Βαγγέλης στην πράξη πως ήταν η κατάσταση. Δλδ ζεσταινόταν η μιά πλευρά του όταν ήταν εντός της ακτίνας του σώματος, και σε ποιά απόσταση κτλ. 
> 
> Επειδή το έψαξα κάπως (μόνο μέσω ιντερνέτ όμως) πιστεύω ότι θαααα μπορούσε να λειτουργείσει κάπου όμως ανάλογα τις όλες συνθήκες τις κατάστασης. Ακόμη θεωρώ πως η ιδανική τους χρήση είναι μόνο σε μεγάλους και ψηλούς χώρους, παραγωγής, υπόστεγα κτλ. Σε ένα κανονικό σπίτι νομίζω πως είναι το δυσκολότερο (αν και όχι απίθανο) να λειτουργίσει. Σε αμέρικανικα site που έψαχνα είδα πως εκεί περισότερο για εκεί τα προορίζουν (και όχι κυρίως όχι με ρεύμα) ή αναφέρουν ποιό αναλυτικα τα υπέρ και κατά και τις δυσκολίες εφαρμογής για ένα σπίτι.
> 
> Με στενωχωρεί πάρα πολύ που για μια ακόμη φορά σαν τα κοράκια στην ανάγκη μερικοί, ψάχνουν θύματα με την πρώτη ευκαιρία και εκμεταλεύονται την ανάγκη του κόσμου ουσιαστικά παραπληροφορώντας τον.



Χρηστο ποτε δεν αμφεβαλα οτι θα δουλευει.Ακομα και σε καποιες χωρες μπορει να ειναι οικονομικο(εχουν πχ.φτηνο ρευμα και δεν εχουν μπαλκονια για ΑΘ) οποτε μπορει να μπει και σε σπιτι.Το θεμα ειναι εδω στην Ελλαδα δεν.
Επισης εχεις δικιο για τα κορακια,αλλα πια το 95% των Ελληνων εχει τελειωσει το σχολειο,ε εχουν και ενα μεριδιο ευθυνης ,δεν νομιζεις?

----------


## mtzag

εμενα μπορειτε να μου πειτε που θα βρω λαμπες με υπερυθρες να ανεβαζουνε θερμοκρασια σε πλακετα για προθερμανση πλακετας η ξεκολλημα εξαρτηματων ?

----------


## leosedf

http://gr.rsdelivers.com/product/phi...w/4949432.aspx
Ορίστε.

----------


## vasilllis

> http://gr.rsdelivers.com/product/phi...w/4949432.aspx
> Ορίστε.



πωπω.900 ωρες ζωης εχει???

Μανο εχε τον νου σου να μην εχεις τριγυρω δεκτες απο τηλεκοντρολ(τηλεοραση βιντεο κλπ)  :Lol:

----------


## mtzag

αντι να παρω αυτη κανει σομπα με λαμπες αλογονου με pid controller και thermocouple που την εχω κιολας ?

η αλλιως να βαλω πολλα τετοια σποτακια ? http://www.ebay.com/itm/10Pcs-Superb...item484d9662f0

για ποιο ομοιομορφη διαχυση της θερμοτητας ?

----------


## oldhag

> Και αν το πεις αυτό εκεί που το αγόρασες τι θα σου λένε τώρα?



ευτυχως δεν το αγορασα να κλαιω τα λεφτακια μου.μου το εδωσε φιλος για 2 ημερες για δοκιμη

----------


## katrismilos

Καλημέρα Βαγγέλη, (αν θυμάστε το ανέκδοτο με τις ξανθιές: "Δώστης άλλη μία ευκαιρία..").
Εφόσον είναι φίλος σου, ζήτα το πάλι, αλλά για μία εβδομάδα. Βάλτο σε συνεχόμενη λειτουργία, για να ζεσταθεί όλος ο χώρος και τα αντικείμενα και αφού γίνει αυτό και πιάσει ο χώρος μια θερμοκρασία 21-22 βαθμούς, βάλτο πάνω σε ένα θερμοστάτη για να αρχίσει να ρυθμίζει την θερμοκρασία.
Θα κάψει βέβαια τα άντερα του στην αρχή αλλά είναι ο μόνος τρόπος για να αποδώσει. Θέλει με λίγα λόγια τον χρόνο του, όχι το Γερμανό του.
Έτσι όπως το δούλεψες, υποθέτω ότι θα ένιωθες την ζεστή αίσθηση μόνο όταν βρισκόσουν κοντά και ακριβώς απέναντι (μέχρι 3 μ απόσταση, με το πάνελ τοποθετημένο στο ύψος του στήθους). Από τη στιγμή που όλος ο υπόλοιπος χώρος είναι παγωμένος η αίσθηση σίγουρα δεν είναι καλή ακόμα και εντός της εμβέλειας του πάνελ. 
Η πιο σημαντική παράμετρος για να αποδώσει η υπέρυθρη είναι η μόνωση. Αν δεν έχεις καλή μόνωση (π.χ μονά τζάμια, τοίχοι χωρίς DOW κλπ) βάλε κλιματιστικό ή ότι άλλο βγάζει άμεσα ζεστό αέρα και κλείσε όλα τα ανοίγματα που μπάζουν αέρα. Δεν θα κάνεις δουλειά με τα πάνελ.
Εγώ έχω βάλει ένα Ελληνικό 650W (πολύ αξιόλογο κατασκευαστικά και από πλευράς απόδοσης) στο διαμέρισμα μου, συνολικού εμβαδού 65 τ.μ, με αρχικό σκοπό να ζεστάνει ένα καθιστικό 17 τ.μ. Τα καταφέρνει πάρα πολύ καλά για αυτό το χώρο δηλ. με εξωτερικές θερμοκρασίες 10+ φτάνει εύκολα τους 22 βαθμούς και ζεσταίνει επίσης ικανοποιητικά τον υπόλοιπο εννιαίο χώρο τραπεζαρία (15 τμ) + κουζίνα (6 τμ) φτάνοντας στο πιο απομακρυσμένο σημείο στους 20 βαθμούς. Βέβαια για να φτάσει σε αυτό το σημείο το είχα 10 μέρες σε συνεχή λειτουργία (είναι κάτι που το λένε και οι κατασκευαστές). Έχω κλείσει 1 μήνα λειτουργίας και μετρήσεων (θερμοκρασίας & ρεύματος), χωρίς να έχω χρησιμοποιήσει άλλη πηγή θέρμανσης σε αυτό το διάστημα. Τα υπόλοιπα 2 δωμάτια ζεσταίνονται μόνο το βράδυ 20:00 με 08:00 με απλά σομπάκια αλογόνου, αλλά έχω και πολύ καλή βοήθεια από τον ήλιο ώς πηγή θέρμανσης (έχω μεγάλες νότιες τζαμαρίες). Είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος από το πάνελ αλλά και από τις απλές σόμπες αλογόνου (ειδικά αυτές που είναι για λουτρά, τοποθετούνται ψηλα και βγάζουν λίγο φως με κόστος αγοράς 20-25€). 
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω εμπειρία με τα "μεγάλα" κρύα που έκανε στην Αθήνα στην αρχή του Ιανουαρίου (με εξωτερική θερμοκρασία 3-4 βαθμούς) γιατί εκείνες τις μέρες έβαλα το πάνελ σε λειτουργία.
Αν κάνεις τη δοκιμή, θα ήθελα να ακούσω πάλι την άποψη σου.

----------


## JOUN

> αντι να παρω αυτη κανει σομπα με λαμπες αλογονου με pid controller και thermocouple που την εχω κιολας ?



Αφου την εχεις τι το σκεφτεσαι;Το controller μαζι με το thermocouple βγαινει ουτε 15Ε.Προσοχη χρειαζεται μονο στην τοποθετηση του thermocouple ωστε να ακουμπει σωστα στην κατω μερια της πλακετας..

----------


## chris73

Δηλαδή Βασίλη μας λες πως το σπίτι σου όπως το περιέγραψες με 12 βαθμούς θερμοκρασιακή διαφορά συν τα κέρδη από τον ήλιο έχει 650W απώλειες.
Και αυτό είναι δυνατόν να συμβεί σε μια κατασκευή αλλά όχι γιατί οι υπέρηθρες αγνοούν τους νόμους τις φύσης, εκτός και αν εδώ μιλάμε ότι κάποιοι μπορούν να πάρουν νόμπελ φυσικής αντί να προσπαθούν να πουλήσουν με τεχνάσματα στην μικρή μας αγορά...

----------


## katrismilos

> Δηλαδή Βασίλη μας λες πως το σπίτι σου όπως το περιέγραψες με 12 βαθμούς θερμοκρασιακή διαφορά συν τα κέρδη από τον ήλιο έχει 650W απώλειες.
> Και αυτό είναι δυνατόν να συμβεί σε μια κατασκευή αλλά όχι γιατί οι υπέρηθρες αγνοούν τους νόμους τις φύσης, εκτός και αν εδώ μιλάμε ότι κάποιοι μπορούν να πάρουν νόμπελ φυσικής αντί να προσπαθούν να πουλήσουν με τεχνάσματα στην μικρή μας αγορά...



Καλημέρα Χρήστο,
Στέλνω μία κάτοψη από το διαμέρισμα για να γίνει κατανοητός ο χώρος. Το πάνελ βρίσκεται στο καθιστικό. Όλη η νότια πλευρά έχει τζαμαρία, σχεδόν από τη μία άκρη ως την άλλη (στην τραπεζαρία φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει τοίχος αλλά υπάρχει μία μεγάλη τζαμαρία). Οι τοίχοι είναι διπλοί με μόνωση και τα τζάμια είναι διπλά τυπικά από αλουμίνιο. Σε μία ηλιόλουστη μέρα δεν χρειάζεται σχεδόν καθόλου θέρμανση μέχρι νωρίς το απόγευμα, γιατί φτάνει πολύ εύκολα τους 22 βαθμούς, ενώ μόλις πέφτει ο ήλιος κλείνω όλα τα ρολά και τα παντζούρια για να μειωθούν οι απώλειες. Οι απώλειες θερμότητας από τη λειτουργία της κουζίνας, συνεισφέρουν επίσης στη θέρμανση του χώρου. Από τις 20:00 με 8:00 δουλεύουν επίσης οι σόμπες αλογόνου στα υπνοδωμάτια (400 ή 800 Watt σε συνεχόμενη λειτουργία ανάλογα με την εξωτερική θερμοκρασία για την κρεβατοκάμαρα και 1000 Watt με θερμοστάτη στο παιδικό). 21,5 με 22 βαθμούς διατηρώ στον θερμοστάτη Θ1 που βρίσκεται απέναντι από το πάνελ, 19-20 βάθμούς έχω στον Θ2 που απλά είναι ενδεικτικός (δεν ελέγχει τίποτα), ενώ ο Θ3 είναι ρυθμισμένος στους 21 αλλά μόνο το βράδυ. Θα ήμουν ευτυχισμένος αν μόνο με 650Watt ζέσταινα όλο το σπίτι. Από τους υπολογισμούς που έχω κάνει για τον Ιανουάριο έχω μία μέση ημερήσια κατανάλωση γύρω στις 22,5 Kwh μόνο για θέρμανση. Ευτυχώς που έχω και νυχτερινό ρεύμα γιατί αλλοιώς για 1 μήνα μόνο για θέρμανση θα πλήρωνα 700*0,2 €/KWh = 140 €. Ελπίζω ότι θα μου κοστίσει γύρω στα 100-110 €. 
Οι υπολογισμοί μου σχετικά με τη χρέωση της KWh βρίσκονται στον ακόλουθο σύνδεσμο: http://www.dupline.gr/katanalosi_reumatos.php (όλες οι παρατηρήσεις για λάθη ή βελτιώσεις είναι ευπρόσδεκτες).infraredexample.jpg

----------


## kambog

> λοιπον
> θα αναφερω την δικη μου εμπειρια
> δοκιμασα το καλυτερο γερμανικο πανελ 900w σε 25 τμ και δεν απεδωσε τιποτα



Γερμανικό είναι σίγουρα ?  αν θέλεις πες μου την μάρκα του.
Και κανονικά κανένα πάνελ 900watt δεν  μπορεί να καλύψει 25 τμ. ούτε καν τα DYNATHERM που είναι και πανάκριβα  (850+ΦΠΑ) και θεωρούνται από τα κορυφαία πάνελ κατά την γνώμη μου πάντα.
Στην καλλίτερη περίπτωση να το υπολογιστής 40-45 watt το τετραγωνικό αν το σπίτι σου έχει μόνωσης πολύ καλές.

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλημέρα Χρήστο,
> Στέλνω μία κάτοψη από το διαμέρισμα για να γίνει κατανοητός ο χώρος. Το πάνελ βρίσκεται στο καθιστικό. Όλη η νότια πλευρά έχει τζαμαρία, σχεδόν από τη μία άκρη ως την άλλη (στην τραπεζαρία φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει τοίχος αλλά υπάρχει μία μεγάλη τζαμαρία). Οι τοίχοι είναι διπλοί με μόνωση και τα τζάμια είναι διπλά τυπικά από αλουμίνιο. Σε μία ηλιόλουστη μέρα δεν χρειάζεται σχεδόν καθόλου θέρμανση μέχρι νωρίς το απόγευμα, γιατί φτάνει πολύ εύκολα τους 22 βαθμούς, ενώ μόλις πέφτει ο ήλιος κλείνω όλα τα ρολά και τα παντζούρια για να μειωθούν οι απώλειες. Οι απώλειες θερμότητας από τη λειτουργία της κουζίνας, συνεισφέρουν επίσης στη θέρμανση του χώρου. Από τις 20:00 με 8:00 δουλεύουν επίσης οι σόμπες αλογόνου στα υπνοδωμάτια (400 ή 800 Watt σε συνεχόμενη λειτουργία ανάλογα με την εξωτερική θερμοκρασία για την κρεβατοκάμαρα και 1000 Watt με θερμοστάτη στο παιδικό). 21,5 με 22 βαθμούς διατηρώ στον θερμοστάτη Θ1 που βρίσκεται απέναντι από το πάνελ, 19-20 βάθμούς έχω στον Θ2 που απλά είναι ενδεικτικός (δεν ελέγχει τίποτα), ενώ ο Θ3 είναι ρυθμισμένος στους 21 αλλά μόνο το βράδυ. Θα ήμουν ευτυχισμένος αν μόνο με 650Watt ζέσταινα όλο το σπίτι. Από τους υπολογισμούς που έχω κάνει για τον Ιανουάριο έχω μία μέση ημερήσια κατανάλωση γύρω στις 22,5 Kwh μόνο για θέρμανση. Ευτυχώς που έχω και νυχτερινό ρεύμα γιατί αλλοιώς για 1 μήνα μόνο για θέρμανση θα πλήρωνα 700*0,2 €/KWh = 140 €. Ελπίζω ότι θα μου κοστίσει γύρω στα 100-110 €. 
> Οι υπολογισμοί μου σχετικά με τη χρέωση της KWh βρίσκονται στον ακόλουθο σύνδεσμο: http://www.dupline.gr/katanalosi_reumatos.php (όλες οι παρατηρήσεις για λάθη ή βελτιώσεις είναι ευπρόσδεκτες).infraredexample.jpg




Απο οτι βλεπω το καθιστικο ειναι σε ενα εξωτερικο τοιχο χωστο σε μπαλκονι και επισης συνορευει με τα λοιπα δωματια του σπιτιου.
Δεν μου καθονται καλα τα εξης ,αν μπορεις να τα αναλυσεις λιγο.πριν τι μεθοδο θερμανσης χρησιμοποιουσες και με τι κοστος?
Αν δεν αναψεις καθολου θερμανση με τον χειμωνα που εχουμε φετος (εισαι και γειτονακι) πεφτει η θερμοκρασια στο σπιτι κατω απο 18??
Για να φτανει 22 με κλειστα παραθυρα και ηλιο μια μερα τοτε η μονωση ειναι για κλαματα.

----------


## chris73

Σε πολύ παρόμοια κατασκευή αλλά σε χειρότερη θέση, στη Θεσσαλονίκη, στον τελευταίο όροφο, να το δέρνει ο αέρας επάνω και πίσω, αν δεν άναβα τα καλοριφέρ καθόλου, θα έπρεπε να προσπαθήσω πολύ να πέσει κάτω από 18. Και φυσικά ημέρες με 12+ έξω ήταν απλά αδύνατο να συμβεί. Για να έχω 22+ σε εκείνο το σπίτι έκαιγα 3.5 κυβικά αέριο τις κανονικά κρύες μέρες για εδώ. Αλλά μπορούσα να κάψω από 2 έως 5.5 κυβικά ανά ημέρα όταν είχε έξω 0.

Σε όλα αυτά βοηθούσε η τζαμαρία νότια και τα κλειστά πίσω πατζούρια το βράδυ. Αυτά απλά για να κάνουν όσοι θέλουν υπολογισμούς και συγκρίσεις.
Αλλά εγώ επειμένω πως όσο και να θέλουν μερικοί να μας πείσουν, αυτά τα πράγματα δεν κάνουν κάτι περισσότερο από ένα αερόθερμο, μακροσκοπικά, αλλά σε υπερπολλαπλάσια τιμή. 

Εσύ Βασίλη τουλάχιστον φένεσαι ποιό συγκροτιμένος και ψύχραιμος από κάποιους άλλους, που μόνο μέ κάκιστη ρητορική και παρουσίαση της πλάκας προσπαθούν να ψαρέψουν γιαγιάδες...

----------


## katrismilos

> Απο οτι βλεπω το καθιστικο ειναι σε ενα εξωτερικο τοιχο χωστο σε μπαλκονι και επισης συνορευει με τα λοιπα δωματια του σπιτιου.
> Δεν μου καθονται καλα τα εξης ,αν μπορεις να τα αναλυσεις λιγο.πριν τι μεθοδο θερμανσης χρησιμοποιουσες και με τι κοστος?
> Αν δεν αναψεις καθολου θερμανση με τον χειμωνα που εχουμε φετος (εισαι και γειτονακι) πεφτει η θερμοκρασια στο σπιτι κατω απο 18??
> Για να φτανει 22 με κλειστα παραθυρα και ηλιο μια μερα τοτε η μονωση ειναι για κλαματα.



Επειδή τυγχάνει να είμαι και διαχειριστής έχω όλα τα στοιχεία:
Το 2011 χρησιμοποιούσαμε σχεδόν αποκλειστικά πετρέλαιο και αμελητέα το κλιματιστικό. Οι τιμές που ακολουθούν είναι το κόστος πετρελαίου + κόστος για απώλειες (για 4ο όροφο).
Ιανουάριος: 45 ώρες (109 ευρώ)  /  Φεβρουάριος: 65 ώρες (167 ευρώ)  /  Μάρτιος: 46 ώρες (110 ευρώ)

Το 2012 κυρίως κλιματιστικό (INVERTER TOYOTOMI TAN TAG A53IV 18000 btu στη θέρμανση) με λειτουργία στο μειωμένο τιμολόγιο (15:30 - 17:00 και 02:00-08:00), το σομπάκι αλογόνου στο παιδικό 500 ή 1000 Watt (πάλι στο μειωμένο) και πετρέλαιο: Ιανουάριος: 33 ώρες (74 ευρώ), Φεβρουάριος: 26 ώρες (68 ευρώ), Μάρτιος: 20 ώρες (57 ευρώ).
Αν θυμάμαι καλά το κλιματιστικό καίει κατά μέσο όρο 1KWh για να πιάσει μια καλή θερμοκρασία.

Το Δεκέμβρη του 2012 αποκλειστικά το κλιματιστικό και 2 σόμπες αλογόνου. Από το Γενάρη του 2013 έως τώρα, αποκλειστικά 1 πάνελ και 2 σόμπες αλογόνου.

Άλλο χρήσιμο στοιχείο. Σε απουσία 8 ημερών (αυτά τα Χριστούγεννα μέχρι τις 2 Ιανουαρίου) το διαμέρισμα ήταν τελείως κλειστό και είχε 16 βαθμούς. Η νυχτερινή εξωτερική θερμοκρασία αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν 7-8 βαθμούς.
Όταν λέω κλειστά παράθυρα εννοώ να αφήνεις τον ήλιο να μπαίνει μέσα.
Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να κλείσω να κλείσω τη θέρμανση για να δω πόσο θα πέσει η θερμοκρασία (έχω και 2 μικρά παιδιά).
Αυτά τα στοιχεία έχω διαθέσιμα αν σε βοηθούν.

----------


## vasilllis

Μαλλον πρεπει νε ερθετε σπιτι μου.σε τρεις μερες πιανει την εξωτερικη θερμοκρασια.
Σε αυτο βεβαια συμβαλει κσι η συμβια μου,με τις ριμαδοτεντες που δεν αφηνουν λιγο τον ηλιο να σκασει στον τοιχο και που δεν κλεινουμε λιγο τς πατζουρια(αμελητεο αλλα καλο).
Προπερσι γυρισα σπιτι και βρηκα 12 βαθμους με εξω 6-8.
Παντως Βασιλη αν θες την γνωμη μου δουλευε το inverter.πιο οικονομικο απο το πανελ.

----------


## katrismilos

> Μαλλον πρεπει νε ερθετε σπιτι μου.σε τρεις μερες πιανει την εξωτερικη θερμοκρασια.
> Σε αυτο βεβαια συμβαλει κσι η συμβια μου,με τις ριμαδοτεντες που δεν αφηνουν λιγο τον ηλιο να σκασει στον τοιχο και που δεν κλεινουμε λιγο τς πατζουρια(αμελητεο αλλα καλο).
> Προπερσι γυρισα σπιτι και βρηκα 12 βαθμους με εξω 6-8.
> Παντως Βασιλη αν θες την γνωμη μου δουλευε το inverter.πιο οικονομικο απο το πανελ.



Δεν διαφωνώ για τη χρήση του inverter. Ακόμα δεν έχω βγάλει συμπέρασμα τι είναι πιο οικονομικό όσον αφορά την ηλεκτρική κατανάλωση. Αν στην τελική αποδειχθεί ότι είναι ίδιο ή ελαφρώς πιο αποδοτικό το inverter, θα προτιμήσω την μεικτή λύση:
Κλιματιστικό για γρήγορη θέρμανση του χώρου και πάνελ για την αθόρυβη λειτουργία (ύπνο, διάβασμα) και για την ομοίομορφη θερμοκρασία.

----------


## katrismilos

> Σε πολύ παρόμοια κατασκευή αλλά σε χειρότερη θέση, στη Θεσσαλονίκη, στον τελευταίο όροφο, να το δέρνει ο αέρας επάνω και πίσω, αν δεν άναβα τα καλοριφέρ καθόλου, θα έπρεπε να προσπαθήσω πολύ να πέσει κάτω από 18. Και φυσικά ημέρες με 12+ έξω ήταν απλά αδύνατο να συμβεί. Για να έχω 22+ σε εκείνο το σπίτι έκαιγα 3.5 κυβικά αέριο τις κανονικά κρύες μέρες για εδώ. Αλλά μπορούσα να κάψω από 2 έως 5.5 κυβικά ανά ημέρα όταν είχε έξω 0.
> 
> Σε όλα αυτά βοηθούσε η τζαμαρία νότια και τα κλειστά πίσω πατζούρια το βράδυ. Αυτά απλά για να κάνουν όσοι θέλουν υπολογισμούς και συγκρίσεις.
> Αλλά εγώ επειμένω πως όσο και να θέλουν μερικοί να μας πείσουν, αυτά τα πράγματα δεν κάνουν κάτι περισσότερο από ένα αερόθερμο, μακροσκοπικά, αλλά σε υπερπολλαπλάσια τιμή. 
> 
> Εσύ Βασίλη τουλάχιστον φένεσαι ποιό συγκροτιμένος και ψύχραιμος από κάποιους άλλους, που μόνο μέ κάκιστη ρητορική και παρουσίαση της πλάκας προσπαθούν να ψαρέψουν γιαγιάδες...



Όσον αφορά το υγραέριο ψηφίζω δαγκωτό. Με είχαν φιλοξενήσει πέρυσι στην Κάτω Τούμπα σε ένα παλιό διαμέρισμα 1ου ορόφου, με αυτές τις μικρές εξωτερικές μονάδες που συνδέονται με τα σώματα και έπαθα. Τρομερή ζέστη και ελάχιστο κόστος.

----------


## chris73

Τώρα όμως όλο και ανεβαίνει όσο ναναι. Και αφού είπαμε για αέριο κάτι σχετικό. Η πλειοψηφία των ελληνικών διαμερισμάτων δεν χρειάζεται τόσο "μεγάλο" λέβητα όσο αυτοί που κυκλοφορούν και είναι 20-22kw. Θα έκαναν τι δουλειά και σε μισή ισχύ. Που σημαίνει έστω και σε μικρό βαθμό λειγότερες απώλειες, μεγαλύτερο βαθμό απόδοσης, μικρή διαφορά στην τιμή αγοράς. Γιατί να μην τα κερδίζουμε? Στην αγγλία έχω δει πως υπάρχουν μικροί, έδω βάλε να έχεις...

Επίσης πόσα χρόνια πρέπει να περάσουν για να μάθουμε τουλάχιστον σε καινούργιες κατασκευές να τους τοποθετούμε εσωτερικά? Έχουμε ενέργεια για πέταμα? Σε άλλες χώρες που τους βάζουν μέσα είναι χαζοί? Μπα, μάλον δεν θέλουν να έχουν και ένα σώμα στο μπακλόνι!

----------


## katrismilos

> Τώρα όμως όλο και ανεβαίνει όσο ναναι. Και αφού είπαμε για αέριο κάτι σχετικό. Η πλειοψηφία των ελληνικών διαμερισμάτων δεν χρειάζεται τόσο "μεγάλο" λέβητα όσο αυτοί που κυκλοφορούν και είναι 20-22kw. Θα έκαναν τι δουλειά και σε μισή ισχύ. Που σημαίνει έστω και σε μικρό βαθμό λειγότερες απώλειες, μεγαλύτερο βαθμό απόδοσης, μικρή διαφορά στην τιμή αγοράς. Γιατί να μην τα κερδίζουμε? Στην αγγλία έχω δει πως υπάρχουν μικροί, έδω βάλε να έχεις...
> 
> Επίσης πόσα χρόνια πρέπει να περάσουν για να μάθουμε τουλάχιστον σε καινούργιες κατασκευές να τους τοποθετούμε εσωτερικά? Έχουμε ενέργεια για πέταμα? Σε άλλες χώρες που τους βάζουν μέσα είναι χαζοί? Μπα, μάλον δεν θέλουν να έχουν και ένα σώμα στο μπακλόνι!



Απλά στο εξωτερικό δεν είναι τόσο φιλόζωοι. Υποθέτω ότι τα βάζουν εξωτερικά για να ζεσταίνονται τα περιστέρια τον χειμώνα.

----------


## vasilllis

> Απλά στο εξωτερικό δεν είναι τόσο φιλόζωοι. Υποθέτω ότι τα βάζουν εξωτερικά για να ζεσταίνονται τα περιστέρια τον χειμώνα.



Να υποθεσω εκει οτι δεν εχουν εταιριες ΕΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΕΣ απο την ΔΕΦΑ να στελνουν τον αλβανο να τραβαει γραμμες φυσικου αεριου???
στο σπιτι σου μεσα??
Και να ζηταει εξτρα τα συστηματα προστασιας?? οταν απαιτουνται?

----------


## chris73

> Να υποθεσω εκει οτι δεν εχουν εταιριες ΕΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΕΣ απο την ΔΕΦΑ να στελνουν τον αλβανο να τραβαει γραμμες φυσικου αεριου???
> στο σπιτι σου μεσα??
> Και να ζηταει εξτρα τα συστηματα προστασιας?? οταν απαιτουνται?



Μακάρι ο κάθε αλβανός να ήταν το πρόβλημα. Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα το έχουμε οι ελληνάρες-επιχειρηματιάρες. Αφού το πιάσαμε ας επεκταθούμε και σε άλλη μια παράμετρο.

Είχαμε κεντρική με αέριο και λόγο στάσης πληρωμώνέίπαμε όποιος θέλει κάνει ατομικό. Ο συλλέκτης είναι έξω από την πόρτα και ο ατομικός μπήκε σε μπαλκόνι που είναι σε εντελώς άσχετο σημείο. Για να γίνει σωστά η δουλειά έπρεπε να γεμίσει ο τόπος σωλήνες σε ένα καινούργιο σπίτι, ή μπορείς να κάνεις το άλλο ανάλογα με την κατάσταση να συμβιβαστείς με λιγότερες σωλήνες μπαίνοντας σε ένα σώμα με κίνδυνο να μην δουλεύει σωστά το σύστημα και τα ποιό απομακρυσμένα σώματα να μην θερμαίνονται σωστά, αλλά και κινδύνους ατμοποίησης στον κυκλοφορητή από το ζόρι ακόμη και καταστροφής του (φαινόμαινο σπηλαίωσης).

Αυτό αποφάσισα να κάνω με δικό μου ρίσκο αλλά πρώτα περίμενα να δω τι θα μου λένε οι διάφορες εταιρίες που θα ερχόταν για προσφορά κάνοντας αρχικά τον χαζό.
Μια μεγάλη εταιρία στέλνει ένα νέαρο που προφανός ήταν η πρώτη του δουλειά και έπερνε 3.6. Μπαίνει μέσα και ούτε κοίταξε καθόλου το σπίτι, θα μπορούσε να είναι 300 τετραγωνικά και όχι 60... Αμέσως μου ανοίγει τα φυλάδια με τις προσφορές έτοιμες από το γραφείο. Βλέπεις πάνε με όλα σαν την κοκα κόλα. Μου λέει τέλεια, μπαίνουμε στο σώμα αυτό που ακριβώς από πίσω του θα είναι ο λέβητας. Του λέω ναι? θα δουλέψει? Μου λέει μα ναι! το έχουμε κάνει σε 120 τετραγωνικά σπίτι και δούλεψε τέλεια! Είπε μερικά ακόμη και μετά του λέω. Κοίταξε να δεις, προφανός δεν φταίς εσύ, έτσι σου είπανε να κάνεις, μα ούτε είδες το σπίτι, ούτε ξέρεις αν πίσω έχω 10 δωμάτια κτλ κτλ. Οι σωλήνα που πάει το σώμα στο συλλέκτη έχει καθαρή διατομή 12mm και έχουμε και πόσα μέτρα πάνε έλα κτλ κτλ (ατμοποιήσεις, παγωμένα σώματα) κτλ, κτλ Τα ξέρεις αυτά? Δεν κατηγορώ εσένα του λέω πάλι. Αυτός εκεί έβαλε την κασέτα και πάλι μου έλεγε για τα 120 τετραγωνικά. Ένταξει του λέω ευχαριστώ... Περιτό να πω πως η δική του προσφορά ήταν και η ακριβότερη ειδικά σε εργασία...

Τελικά πήγα σε έναν που είχα σταμπαρει από την αρχή, παλιό μαγαζί και εξ όψεως μου φαινόταν σοβαρός. Του λέω έτσι και έτσι. Μου λέει δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ από ένα σώμα, σκέψου το, αλλά αν επέιμένεις οκ με δική σου ευθύνη. Με δική μου του λέω. 

Τελικά φυσικά δεν λειτουργεί και πολύ σωστά άλλά αν δεν έχεις παιδιά σκυλιά και οι πορτές είναι ανοιχτές δεν έχει και πρόβλημα. Ατμούς μου έκανε αλλά μάλον λόγο λάθος πίεσης στο διαστολής. Φέτος φαινεται πως δουλεύει οκ.

Καταλήγω λοιπών στο μόνιμο ερώτημα μου γιατί έχουμε τέτοιους "επαγγελματίες" εδώ σε ότι και να κάνουμε???

----------


## kambog

Επειδή ακούγονται πολλά και οι περισσότεροι δεν γνωρίζουν καν τη είναι  πως δουλεύει και από τη αποτελείται ένα πάνελ υπέρυθρης έχει ένα άρθρο που εξηγεί την Τεχνολογία της θέρμανσης υπερύθρων με απλά λόγια.

----------


## katmadas

> Επειδή ακούγονται πολλά και οι περισσότεροι δεν γνωρίζουν καν τη είναι  πως δουλεύει και από τη αποτελείται ένα πάνελ υπέρυθρης έχει ένα άρθρο *ΕΔΩ* που εξηγεί την Τεχνολογία της θέρμανσης υπερύθρων με απλά λόγια.



Αυτο περισοτερο μιλαει για τα πλεονεκτηματα της υπερυθρης θερμανσης και γιατι πρεπει να βαλεις...
δεν νομιζω να ειναι αντικειμενικο αρθρο....
πιο πολυ για διαφημιστικο μοιαζει....

----------


## kambog

> Αυτο περισοτερο μιλαει για τα πλεονεκτηματα της υπερυθρης θερμανσης και γιατι πρεπει να βαλεις...
> δεν νομιζω να ειναι αντικειμενικο αρθρο....
> πιο πολυ για διαφημιστικο μοιαζει....



Δεν θα το έλεγα διαφημιστικό,είναι καθαρά πληροφοριακό,περισσότερο για  τον κόσμο που έχει πάρει πάνελ και η δεν τα δούλεψε σωστά η δεν τα  πέρασε σωστά απευθύνετε που σε αυτές της περιπτώσεις δεν τους έκαναν δουλεία και  είναι δυσαρεστημένοι.


Υ.Γ.: Προς το παρών εχω το link σε αυτό το site.
Αυτές της μέρες θα το αναρτήσει (το thermansipress.gr) και θα βγάζω εκείνο το link για να μην θεωρείτε διαφήμιση.

----------


## vasilllis

εμενα παντως μετα απο αυτα που λεει :
Γιατί είναι η πιο οικονομική θέρμανση

 	Της πρώτες μέρες μετά την εγκατάσταση των πάνελ θα δουλεύουν για  αρκετές ώρες (10-15) μέχρι να τραβήξουν την τυχόν υγρασία από τους  τοίχους και να τους ζεστάνουν (ο τοίχος μπορεί να φτάσει σε θερμοκρασία  25-28 βαθμούς περίπου),μετά άπλα θα συντηρούν τον χώρο σε σταθερή  θερμοκρασία και θα δουλεύουν 2-5 ώρες το 24ωρο εκεί ξεκινάει και η  πραγματική οικονομία των πάνελ.

 	Αν τα κλείσουμε μέσα στον χειμώνα για 2-3 μέρες και κατέβει η  θερμοκρασία σε πατώματα ,ταβάνια τοίχους θα πρέπει να ξανά δουλεύουν  αρκετές μέρες για πολλές ώρες την ημέρα για να φτάσουμε πάλι στα  επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα.

Ειδικα το 2-5 ωρες(σαν να λεμε 2-10λτ την μερα) χωρις ειδικα να αναφερει καποιο τυπο σπιτιου,καποιο ειδους μονωση,καποια τετραγωνικα.Με επεισε.

Παω να αγοαρασω 3.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Επειδή ακούγονται πολλά και οι περισσότεροι δεν γνωρίζουν καν τη είναι  πως δουλεύει και από τη αποτελείται ένα πάνελ υπέρυθρης έχει ένα άρθρο *ΕΔΩ* που εξηγεί την Τεχνολογία της θέρμανσης υπερύθρων με απλά λόγια.




 Kambog το κείμενο που παρουσίασες ειναι ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ αστειχείωτο και εντελώς ανακριβές.
 Να σου θυμίσω οτι σε αυτό το φόρουμ συχνάζουν και μερικοί που ξέρουν δύο - τρία πράγματα παραπάνω.....
 Το κείμενο αυτό δεν στέκει απο ΚΑΜΙΑ αποψη......

----------


## chris73

Μερικά πράγματα είναι σταθερές, πληκτικά προβλέψιμες επαναλαμβανόμενες αξίες. Μετά τα μπάνια του λαού σειρά έχει η θέρμανση κ.ο.κ...
Τον Μάιο έχει και κάλές φράουλες για μαρμελάδα. :Boo hoo!:

----------


## leosedf

Τι έγινε έρχεται χειμώνας και αρχίσαμε πάλι?
Καταλαβαίνω ότι προσπαθείς να βγάλεις το ψωμί σου κι εσύ (άσχετα με το τι πουλάς κλπ) και ότι σε σκίζει το κράτος ΑΛΛΑ υπάρχουν κανόνες εδώ μέσα και δεν είναι αυτός τρόπος να περνάς τις διαφημίσεις σου.
Είναι 2-3 φορά (και είσαι από τους τυχερούς) που σου διαγράφω link και το έχω επισημάνει. Στην επόμενη δεν θα υπάρχεις εδώ μέσα για να συνεχίσεις τη συζήτηση.

----------


## moutoulos

> Επειδή ακούγονται πολλά και οι περισσότεροι δεν γνωρίζουν καν τη είναι  πως δουλεύει και από τη αποτελείται ένα πάνελ υπέρυθρης έχει ένα άρθρο που εξηγεί την Τεχνολογία της θέρμανσης υπερύθρων με απλά λόγια.



Ρε Γιώργο καλά εμάς ..., αλλά κοροϊδεύεις και τον εαυτό σου ?. 

Τι πάει να πεί "έχει ένα άρθρο" ?. Γιατί δεν λες οτι το έγραψες εσύ ?, 
λέγοντας απλά "έγω γράψει ένα άρθρο". Απλό και ξεκάθαρο. Αυτή 
η "φερεγγυότητα" των περισσοτέρων εμπόρων (σαφώς οχι όλων) 
με ξενερώνει.

 28/8/2013
      Καμπούρης  Γιώργος      
    Μηχανολόγος Μηχ.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Επίσης έχεις 37 πόστ στο σύνολο, και όλα είναι σε αυτό το thread.
Φαντάζομαι "ηλεκτρονικά" δεν σε ενδιαφέρουν, παρά μόνο το πως 
θα πουλήσεις πανελάκια, που προσπαθείς να μας πείσεις εδώ και 
δυο τώρα χρόνια ...

Τι κάνει λοιπόν ένα μέλος σε Forum/Κοινότητα με "ηλεκτρονικά 
θέματα, που δεν "παίρνει θέση" πουθενά αλλού, εκτός απο Panel ?.

Και αν θυμάμαι καλά, είχες βάλει παλιότερα και αγγελία οτι πουλάς 
Panel, ... με την δικαιολογία οτι σου περίσσεψε.

Τώρα τελευταία "*ξεσκεπάζω" πολλούς*.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Το ονοματεπώνυμο το είχε στο τέλος του άρθρου, απλά μην μου πείς
που το βρήκα. Τώρα το αν είσαι εσύ ή οχι, ας το κρίνουν οι υπόλοιποι.
-----------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## chris73

Καλά το όνομα και η πόλη...στο προτεινόμενο site τόσοι αντιπρόσωποι και μηχανικοί ανά την Ελλάδα προωθούν την πραμάτια τους αλλά ούτε ένας δεν κάθησε να μεταφράσει το γερμανικό φυλλάδιο που ανέβασαν. Τέτοιος επαγγελματισμός. 

Αλλά που να προλάβουν αν ξεχύθηκαν και γράφουν αριστερά και δεξιά. Αυτά είναι ψιλά γράμματα.



-Επαγγελματισμός-

----------


## dalai

> Μερικά πράγματα είναι σταθερές, πληκτικά προβλέψιμες επαναλαμβανόμενες αξίες. Μετά τα μπάνια του λαού σειρά έχει η θέρμανση κ.ο.κ...
> Τον Μάιο έχει και κάλές φράουλες για μαρμελάδα.



Kαι καθε τετοια εποχη ,βαζουμε ο κασετοφωνακι της εξηγησης γιατι σε ρευμα συμφερουν μονο οι αντλιες θερμοτητας κλπ κλπ
Εκει που διαφωνω ειναι ο μαιος: Δεν φτουρισαν καθολου οι φραουλιες μου .Χαλια μαυρα .Μαλλον θα τις αλλαξω μερος  :Smile:

----------


## lynx

[spam]λοιπόν... έψαξα πολύ πήγα απο εδώ πήγα απο εκεί μπήκα στα άδυτα του dark internet, με μόνο 
σύμμαχο ένα κινέζικο φακό led 2000 lumen 3.99€ απο το ebay, (για πολύ σκοτάδι όμως..) τελικά
και μετά απο μήνες ενταντικής έρευνας, μελέτης και προσπάθειας, βρήκα απο το facebook τη λύση 
γι'αυτό το χειμώνα!! και βρίσκεται στον ακόλουθο σύνδεσμο:

http://www.energysavingtips-blog.com/gr/

αν λοιπόν συνδιάσουμε τη συσκευή αυτή με την αγαπημένη μας κιλοβατική σομπούλα, οχι μόνο
θα ζεσταθούμε, αλλά παράλληλα θα κάνουμε ώς και 75% οικονομία άμεσα! που σημαίνει οτι μπορούμε 
να βάλουμε και 2η και 3η σόμπα αβίαστα! καθώς και να ψήσουμε και το αρνί το πάσχα με 5-6 σόμπες 
γύρω του και όλλα αυτά με το ελάχιστο δυνατό κόστος, όχι! δεν πρόκειται για άλλο ένα οικονομάιζερ, 
το link τα λέει όλα με γραφήματα και επιστημονικά ντοκουμέντα. Τι άλλο να σας πως ρε παιδιά, απλά 
βρήκα τη λύση και δεν περιγράφω άλλο!  :Cool: 
[/spam]

----------


## kambog

Και αν βάλεις και πάνελ υπέρυθρης θα έχεις και περισσότερη οικονομία.






Τα πάντα για την υπέρυθρη και της περισσότερες μάρκες της αγοράς

----------


## JOUN

^^ Βρε καλως τον..Εποχη σου ειναι ετσι;

----------


## leosedf

Ήταν..........

----------

moutoulos (08-11-13)

----------


## tasos987

Και επειδη "κρυο παγωνια καιρος για 9" και φραγκα δεν υπαρχουν , δειτε αυτο

http://thermansipress.gr/wp-content/..._Thermansi.pdf 

Μηπως και τον περασουμε και τουτον το χειμωνα

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxaYZTUDvbM

----------

JOUN (30-11-13)

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Για κοιτάξτε λίγο εδώ:http://gr.news.yahoo.com/%CF%80%CF%8...122917831.html

και εδώ: http://www.efpolis.gr/filesbase/1727_sitefile-10873.pdf

----------


## SV1JRT

Αντε μπράβο, να μπεί μια τάξη στο μπάχαλο αυτό και να σταματήσουν οι διάφοροι απατεώνες να μας ζαλίζουν κάθε μέρα...

.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Και επειδη "κρυο παγωνια καιρος για 9" και φραγκα δεν υπαρχουν , δειτε αυτο
> 
> http://thermansipress.gr/wp-content/..._Thermansi.pdf



Μπράβο, το ίδιο διαβάζαμε, κάπου βέβαια στο πίνακα 2 λείπει η στήλη με την επιδότηση πετρελαίου που είναι στο 73% από το 100% του συνήθη λέβητα πετρελαίου.

Κάποιος μου έστειλε επίσης και αυτό το βίντεο νομίζω καλό είναι ιδιαίτερα εκεί που λέει για θερμοστάτες και ρύθμιση θερμοκρασίας και με τη μαγκιά με τα αλουμινια.

----------

primeras (30-01-14)

----------


## DGeorge

Η μάνα μου, η συγχωρεμένη, μου είχε ρίξει (ήμουν πιτσιρικάς, πριν ~40χρόνια) την εξής καταπληκτική ιδέα:
"Αρχίζεις να χοροπηδάς επιτόπου, λέγοντας δυνατά 'Δεν Κρυώνω! Δεν Κρυώνω! Δεν Κρυώνω! Δεν Κρυώνω! ....... και πάει έτσι'

Οπότε, στο τέλος, ή που θα λιποθυμήσεις από την κούραση.... Άρα δεν θα κρυώνεις!..... Ή που θα το πιστέψεις!!!! .... Άρα -και πάλι- δεν θα κρυώνεις!"

Το αντίστοιχο -ακριβώς- λειτουργεί και με τη ζέστη!
__________________________________________________  ___
Φυσικά... Αντιλαμβάνεστε το μέγεθος της Οικονομίας (σε ενέργεια οιουδήποτε είδους) που θα κάνετε!!!

Ούτε υποκατάστατα καυσίμου, ούτε άλλες πηγές Ενέργειας.... Τίποτα!!! :Tongue2: 

Δοκίμασα να το 'τρέξω' και σε περιπτώσεις Πείνας.... 
Δουλεύει και πάλι! Ωστόσο, παρουσιάζονται λίγο περισσότερες/εντονώτερες 'παρενέργειες', απ' όσο και στις τις άλλες δύο, προηγούμενες περιπτώσεις!

----------


## leosedf

Έτσι το πολύ να σου φύγει καμιά πέτρα από το νεφρό.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Nα  καταθέσω  κι΄εγώ  την  εμπειρία  μου  στο  σπίτι  δεν  έχω  θέρμανση  και  χησιμοποιώ  ένα  καλοριφέρ  λαδιού  στο  υ/δ  που  είναι  βορεινό  κι΄ έχει  κάποια  σχετική  υγρασία  και  στο  σαλόνι  αυτή   
https://www.goldenbuy.gr/?item/30369
τη  θερμ'αστρα  η  οποία  πρέπει  να  εκπέμπει  και  υπέρυθρη  κατα  ένα  μεγάλο  ποσοστό  γιατί  θερμαίνει  τις  επιφάνειες   ανθρώπινο  σώμα  έπιπλα  τοίχους  πλακάκια  κ.λ.π.   επίσης  έχει  τρομερή  απόδοση  στο  υ/δ  με  την  υγρασία  ανά  20'  περίπου  ανεβάζει  τη  θερμοκρασία  κατα  ένα  βαθμό  παρατήρησα  όμως  με  το  ''παλμογράφο''  ένα  ραδιοφωνάκι  γυρισμένο  στα  ΑΜ  πολύ  παράσιτο  σε  απόσταση  περίπου  μισού  μέτρου  πράγμα  που  δεν  βγάζει  το  καλοριφέρ  λαδιού.

-Θα  ήθελα  κάποια  άποψη  επι  του  θέματος  καθώς  έχω  και  δύο  μωρά  και  προσπαθώ  όσο  το  δυνατόν  να  αποφεύγουν  την  θερμάστρα.

----------


## vasilllis

> -Nα  καταθέσω  κι΄εγώ  την  εμπειρία  μου  στο  σπίτι  δεν  έχω  θέρμανση  και  χησιμοποιώ  ένα  καλοριφέρ  λαδιού  στο  υ/δ  που  είναι  βορεινό  κι΄ έχει  κάποια  σχετική  υγρασία  και  στο  σαλόνι  αυτή   
> https://www.goldenbuy.gr/?item/30369
> τη  θερμ'αστρα  η  οποία  πρέπει  να  εκπέμπει  και  υπέρυθρη  κατα  ένα  μεγάλο  ποσοστό  γιατί  θερμαίνει  τις  επιφάνειες   ανθρώπινο  σώμα  έπιπλα  τοίχους  πλακάκια  κ.λ.π.   επίσης  έχει  τρομερή  απόδοση  στο  υ/δ  με  την  υγρασία  ανά  20'  περίπου  ανεβάζει  τη  θερμοκρασία  κατα  ένα  βαθμό  παρατήρησα  όμως  με  το  ''παλμογράφο''  ένα  ραδιοφωνάκι  γυρισμένο  στα  ΑΜ  πολύ  παράσιτο  σε  απόσταση  περίπου  μισού  μέτρου  πράγμα  που  δεν  βγάζει  το  καλοριφέρ  λαδιού.
> 
> -Θα  ήθελα  κάποια  άποψη  επι  του  θέματος  καθώς  έχω  και  δύο  μωρά  και  προσπαθώ  όσο  το  δυνατόν  να  αποφεύγουν  την  θερμάστρα.



Ολα αυτα εκπεμπουν ακτινοβολια .Ισως επειδη οι αντιστασεις δεν ειναι προσταυτευμενες μεσα στο κλειστο στεγανο δοχειο και με λαδι γυρω τους να εκπεμπουν πιο ισχυρη ακτινοβολια.Περαιτερω κακο-περα απο την τσεπη σου- δεν νομιζω να κανουν ..

----------

